# UK IVF ladies - Early Feb 2014



## MishC

Are there any other ladies from the UK starting IVF in the next few weeks?

I attempted to start my first cycle back in October but I decided to stop when I found out my fallopian tube was leaking embryo toxic fluid into my uterus which was caused by the buserelin injections. I have since had my tube removed and i'm now ready to start my next IVF cycle.

I will start on the Buserelin injections on 2nd February for 19 days.

I'm looking forward to chatting to a few of you girls and going through this together.

Update - For the ladies who have been here all the way through the thread

MishC  Michelle 
-	From Leeds 
Down Regulation - Buserelin injections (2 Feb)
Stimulation - Merional (27 Feb)
Trigger Shot - Gonarzi
Egg Collection - 12 March (Approx)
Egg Transfer - 16 March (Approx)
2 embryos - Transferred @ 3 days.
Extras  Fallopian tube removed - 6th January
-	Provera tablets  February for 5 days

Pinkie  Louise
-	From 
Down Regulation  Buserelin Injections (9th Feb)
Stimulation - Menopur (20 Feb)
Trigger Shot - Pregnyl 
Egg Collection - 5 March??
Egg Transfer - 
2 embryos - Transferred @ 3 days.
Extras  Endo Scratch on 11th Feb!

Bekah78  Bekah
-	From Scotland
Down Regulation  Prostrap (20 Jan) Buserelin Nasal spray
Stimulation - Gonal F (7 Feb)
Trigger Shot - ??? (16 Feb)
Egg Collection - 18 Feb
Egg Transfer - 21 Feb
2 embryos - Transferred @ 3 days.

Bordeaux  
-	From
Down Regulation  Not Needed
Stimulation - Gonal F (19 Feb)
Trigger Shot - ??? (25 Feb)
Egg Collection - 1 March
Egg Transfer - 4 March
1 embryos - Transferred @ 3 days.


Hopefulx2 - 
-	From
Down Regulation  Buserelin Injection (1 Feb)
Stimulation - (20 Feb)
Trigger Shot - ??? (
Egg Collection - 1 March
Egg Transfer - 
1 embryos - Transferred @ 3 days.

Nobump  
-	From
Down Regulation  Supercur - (23 Jan)
Stimulation - Menupor - (13 Feb)
Trigger Shot - ??? (26 Feb)
Egg Collection - 28 Feb
Egg Transfer - Unfortunately didnt make it.


----------



## Bekah78

Hi Mish C
I'm up in Scotland. I have my prostap injection booked for Monday and a scan booked for the 4th of feb. I'll then be on gonal f.


----------



## MishC

How are you feeling? Is this the first time doing IVF?


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi ladies, 

I will be doing mild ivf first time and I am so nervous. I am trying to collect all the different tips from anywhere I can find.

However, I am too scared to read about the horror stories so will try and avoid them and just think positively. 

I will be on gonal F and am hoping to freeze my embryos so will not have to go through this again. 

I have the medication consultation on Jan 31st then shots begin week beginning 17th February hoping to transfer by latest 3rd March. 

Good luck ladies


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - What is mild IVF??

Technically this cycle will be my first IVF cycle because last time I stopped it at the end of down regging so I never actually used any of the stimming drugs.

I think it's good to be informed then at least you know what to expect. 

IF your dates work out you'll be booked in for EC same week as me.

How many embryos are you having put back?


----------



## Bordeaux

Sorry to hear about your last cycle hope you have a better experience this time around. 

That will be great if we are on this journey together. 

Mild ivf is the short protocol as we have male factor issues so the long protocol would probably make me over ovulate. 

They recommend one embryo transfer but that is expensive if it does not stick so I would like two but not sure how I would feel about twins. Probably just blessed if they were healthy. 

How about you? Also to prepare on folic acid iron vegetarian omega 3 and a conception assist vitamin


----------



## Bekah78

Hi MishC
Yeah it's my first go. It's been a long wait but finally here. Not feeling too bad after prostap, just a bit tender.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey ladies, can I join you? I'm starting buserelin (for the third time :wacko:) on the 9th Feb (see signature). We have an endoscratch booked for the 11th Feb. I'm on Menopur for stimms and Pregnyl for the trigger.

Cant wait to get started again and hoping 2014 brings us all our BFPs X


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - You'll have to let us know how your appointment goes on 31st. It will be great if we are at the same stage. I'm getting 2 embryos put back but like you i'm unsure about twins but it's an awful lot of money if 1 doesn't stick. Plus I already have my 4yr old daughter so 3 kids seems like a lot to cope with. I'm going to take the risk though even though I've been advised not to ...lol

Bekah - Is prostap the down regging drug?

Pinkie - Of course you can join us. Hopefully 20124 is your year! How are you feeling about it all this time round?

What day of your cycle are you starting your IVF? I'm starting on day 21 and down regging for 18 days! I'm a complicated case because my stimmin drugs go out of date next month so ive been rushed through after my operation a couple of weeks ago. I was told they've never started an IVF case us so quick after an operation but because of my circumstances they'll do it.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks for the welcome :hugs:

I'm starting CD21 too which is 9th Feb. I usually down reg for about 12 days and then stim for about 10 (I think). Our first IVF got us 5 embryos which went to blastocyst. As it was NHS we only had one put back. Second round only got us 3 embryos so I had 2 put back on day 2. Keeping everything crossed for 2 good blasts this time [-o&lt;

I'm feeling very calm about it this time. I know all the side effects of the drugs and how I am going to feel at each stage which helps. After what we have been through so far, I know we can handle most things but my biggest fear is another molar pregnancy. That was so incredibly hard on us both.

I'm also taking part in a study run by the clinic around the stress of IVF. Having filled in the first questionnaire this morning, I've just realised how all-consuming it becomes!

What stims are you on? How come they have such a short shelf life?!

xx


----------



## Bekah78

Yes, prostap injection is down regs drug. Apparently can get lots of menopause type symptoms. Have felt more tired than usual and appetite seems to be a bit off but hear that I'll feel much better once start injecting stimulation drugs. Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Sure will let you know how my appointment goes.

really trying to focus on getting my body prepared for this.

my main issue is stress , trying to reduce that factor but working full time it is not easy.

I have turned to organic food and reduce red meat to once a week but replacing with fish and chicken. 

Only me my husband and one of my sisters knows about what we are doing as I didn't want the extra expectations.

what about you all ?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Bordeaux

I'm trying to get my body ready too. For me its no alcohol, no caffeine (or very little, everyone needs a bit of chocolate every now and then :blush:), 1 pint of whole milk/day, couple of pints of water/day, increase in fruit/veg and stock up on anything I've read will help with implantation (brazil nuts, pineapples etc).

I've read so much about what is supposed to help that I've now chilled out a bit, otherwise it can get overwhelming!

Its good that you have some support from your sister. Our close family and friends all know about our treatments. Although sometimes frustrating I find it a huge comfort. I don't cope well with the down reg drugs and by lunchtime, I just want to rest so it helps if people understand this! You are fortunate to be on short protocol, it sounds so much easier than long!

Are you planning on working all the way through?

x


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - Thanks for the welcome :hugs:

I'm starting CD21 too which is 9th Feb. I usually down reg for about 12 days and then stim for about 10 (I think). Our first IVF got us 5 embryos which went to blastocyst. As it was NHS we only had one put back. Second round only got us 3 embryos so I had 2 put back on day 2. Keeping everything crossed for 2 good blasts this time [-o&lt;

I'm feeling very calm about it this time. I know all the side effects of the drugs and how I am going to feel at each stage which helps. After what we have been through so far, I know we can handle most things but my biggest fear is another molar pregnancy. That was so incredibly hard on us both.

I'm also taking part in a study run by the clinic around the stress of IVF. Having filled in the first questionnaire this morning, I've just realised how all-consuming it becomes!

What stims are you on? How come they have such a short shelf life?!

xx[/QUOTE]

So will you be down regging for 12 days this time? I have to down reg for 18 days.

That's great that you got 5 blastocyst embryos on your last IVF it must make you feel quite positive for this time round. I'm not allowed to have 2 transferred at the blastocyst stage I can have 2 at 3 days or 1 at 5 day. They said if they do 2 at 5 days blastocyst then it almost guarentees twin which is against the law. I've argued this with them but I don't think they'll budge.

Excuse my ignorance but what is a molar pregnancy?

Are you going private this time round or is it on the NHS? How did you find the questions on the study?

I have no idea why my stimulation drugs have such a short shelf life but I know everyone who's involved with my case aren't impressed by it. I'm going to be taking Merional for 11 days.

Bekah - Do you just have the 1 down regging injection or do you have to do them every day?

Bordeaux - Are you finding it all very stressful then? What is it that you do job wise?

I guess i'm just taking it as it comes. I'm not preparing my body for it in any way, shape or form. I'm a believer in if it's going to work then it's going to work regardless of what you do. I suppose I've got the added distraction of my daughter which helps. I will take folic acid but that's about it. When I was pregnant with my daughter I had no clue until I was 7 weeks and I was out drinking every week, eating junk food and generally I was very unhealthy ...lol

Pinkie do you work?

So what everyones names, ages etc??

I'm Michelle and i'm 30, I live in Leeds but i'm from Middlesbrough. I conceived my daughter (unplanned) naturally but had a terrible pregnancy and a horrific labour/birth with led to a category 1 emergency section. Because of the complications/section its caused scarring on my fallopian tubes which caused an ectopic pregnancy (again unplanned) in Feb 2012 and I had my other tube removed 2 weeks ago so i'm now unable to conceive without IVF.


----------



## Pinkie 33

I have to call the clinic on the first day of next AF to book in for a scan to see if I am fully down-regulated, previously this has been about 12-14 days after starting so hoping it will be about the same.

If you are having treatment on the NHS then it is against guidelines to put two embies back however if you have had repeated failed attempts then they will sometimes relax this. 

We get one attempt on the NHS and so everything since has been self-funded. Each round costs approx. £4.5k plus drugs. This means I can decide how many (1 or 2) and I'll be going for 2, just to increase the chance of a pregnancy. 

Molar pregnancy is when a sperm fertilises an egg with no chromosomes, so the sperm cells go crackers to make up for it. It becomes a sort of tumour. If its not removed fully it can need chemotherapy. I had a full operation a few weeks after the scan showed an empty pregnancy sac (I was testing positive and believed I was pregnant until week 9) and thankfully it was fully removed. I had to be monitored for 6 months before being allowed to try again.

I'm sorry to read about your scarring/ectopic. It must have been really hard to deal with. I really hope this works for you.

I'm Louise, 34. My husband and I run our own business which is great as it means I can be flexible through all of this, I'm really lucky.

What stims are you on? 

x


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Ladies ,

so nice to hear your stories and wish you all luck on this journey. 

I am 27 we work in finance and from London but away for work the majority of the month. Therefore scheduling this has been crazy.

Self funding this costing 5000


----------



## Bordeaux

I think it is a good approach to just go with the flow especially as everyone reacts differently. 

I must say I never heard of a molar pregnancy before but it just sounds horrific. 

I hope the clinic will put 2 back in but I heard they can be pushey on this.


----------



## Pinkie 33

I cant even begin to imagine what a nightmare it is trying to go through this and work away, you must be super organised!

We've reached the stage now where we don't want to look back and think 'what if'. So if having two put back increases the chance of one pregnancy then that's what we'll do. For me, twins would be amazing as I would never have to go through this again however I would be delighted with one - fingers crossed!


----------



## MishC

Louise - I'm going to be stimming Merional for 11 days. I'm a private patient so I don't really know much about the NHS side of it. Will this be the first time you'll have had 2 put back?

The molar pregnancy sounds horrific. I had no idea that existed but i'm glad you're ok and can try again.

The ectopic wasn't fun like your molar pregnancy it has emotion attached to it. As for the scarring etc i'm ok with that. At least I know I never need to worry about contraception and I wont be the 45yr old who falls pregnant lol.

Bordeaux - Just be pushy back, if you want something you need to fight for it. The reason they're concerned about me having 2 back is because I got severe pre-eclampsia and HELLP Syndrome with my daughter. Its very likely i'll get it back again and if I had twins i'm guaranteed to get it and ive been told to expect to deliver at 28 weeks. - I'm a complicated case ..lol.


Do any of you have any children?


----------



## Pinkie 33

I agree, def push for two if that's what you want. I had two last time. The clinic doesn't think I have a problem with implantation but to me, implanting a molar pregnancy doesn't count! So that's why I'm having the endoscratch - 

https://www.nurture.ac.uk/news/endometrial-scratch-boosts-live-birth-rate

I think its worth a go and the cost is peanuts on the scale of things. If we get some good embies I'm also asking for the time-lapse photography monitoring too.

It would be wonderful to get some frosties but we've not managed it yet, the clinic tells me that only a small proportion of women do.

I don't know much about Merional, I've had Gonal-F and Menopur so far. Menopur gave me an increase in mature egg numbers over the Gonal-F.

No children here (yet!), two dogs and a gaggle of nieces and nephews!

So have you ruled out two at this stage? Have you an idea of how big you would like your family to grow?

Xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey ladies.. Can I join? Number two ivf starts feb 1st... Only just decided today so a lot to take in!!


----------



## Bordeaux

You ladies are the exact reason I joined this forum to get the support and encouragement . I will push for two.

I have no children at the moment but lots of nieces and nephews. 

The likelihood of a another molar pregnancy is slim I assume? I hope so for you but it does show that you can get pregnant .

The cost is tough for something that is not guaranteed but pray that the reward will be great.

I have fibroids which are luckily outside of my uterus and small but trying to do everything to reduce them before potentially getting pregnant just to reduce risk.

I would love 3 children but honestly one healthy child would already be a dream.

When I work abroad I am considered very young to have children and there is talk of a promotion and I am thinking the impact of this child on that. However , I concluded that there is never a good time to have children and if I want a career the baby would be added motivation


----------



## Bordeaux

Hopefulx2 said:


> Hey ladies.. Can I join? Number two ivf starts feb 1st... Only just decided today so a lot to take in!!

Hi ,

February the 1st is fast approaching must be super exciting for you or wil you just be beginning the medication then ? 

You mentioned that this is your second ivf how was the first one ?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Hopeful :hi: really hope round 2 works out for you. Looks like we'll all be going through it together... bring on the needles! 

I find this forum a real source of support and information. Its the only place you can find women who understand exactly how you may feel at any stage of the process.

I think you are right Bordeaux, there is never an ideal time to do it however I believe that if you know you want a family then go for it, its not always straightforward or quick :wacko:


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey thanks guys x I have some lovely 'friends' on here who attend the same clinic. but I'm the only one ivf ing in feb so would be lovely to share... 

First one was textbook... Easy.. Loads of eggs.. Two blasts.. One transferred.. Bled day 6dp5dt.. Devastated... Floored beyond belief... So here we go... 4.5k down and hoping!

What are all your stories? Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Hopeful,

This is my first round of ivf sorry to hear your first did not go so well. If you had so many eggs why were none fertilised then frozen ? 

Are you doing anything different this time around ? How detailed were they about why it did not work for you ? 

I have decided to go gluten and wheat free as I am convinced I have an allergy as my throat closes up and heard this can affect fertility. 

Are you on mild ivf ?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey.. I had two good ones... One transferred but the other one didn't make freeze.. My first one i was tee total, ate all the things they say to eat, acupuncture ... The whole lot.. This one... I'm going to just relax if I can.. Don't get me wrong, I'm terrified... The first knee was so easy so positive and then it failed, but I want to just let my life carry on this time. 

When do you start Bordeaux?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Ps no they didn't advise anything different. Which at first worried me.. But then I thought about it.. Any maybe I just had bad luck


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm sorry about your first round Hopeful, sounds just the same as mine. No real reason, just the odds were against us! I always accepted the chances and so although gutted, was quite philosophical about it. The chances of a molar pregnancy are 1:700 so that was a shock. Now I've had one, the chances are 1:100. I cant deny I'm terrified of it happening again but I'm not beaten yet!

Very few women get any spare embryos good enough to freeze, it cant be relied on. I'd love for that to happen but the chances are really slim.

I'm having acupuncture this time and its really helping me relax. I've also booked in for a couple of pampering massages, cant wait!

Xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

What's a molar pinkie?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Molar pregnancy is when a sperm fertilises an egg with no chromosomes, so the sperm cells go crackers to make up for it. It becomes a sort of tumour. If its not removed fully it can need chemotherapy. I had a full operation a few weeks after the scan showed an empty pregnancy sac (I was testing positive and believed I was pregnant until week 9) and thankfully it was fully removed. I had to be monitored for 6 months before being allowed to try again.

Keeping everything crossed it doesn't happen again. It was horrible to find out I wasn't pregnant after my body behaving like it was and a real shock to find out about the cause. Keeping positive though, us gals are made of stronger stuff! :happydance:


----------



## MishC

Louise - I'm having 2 embryos put back. Ideally I only want 1 more child but i'd rather have 2 more children than no more children so i'm going to take my chances. How many kids would you like? I didn't realise the different stimulation drugs did different things. What does the clinic mean when they say there's a problem with you and not implantation?

Aww I love dogs, I have a dog. What breed do you have?

Hope - Welcome to our little group. It looks like you'll be starting the day before me. Are you on long or short protocol? Sorry to hear it didn't go to well for you the first time round I hope you get better results this time.

Bordeaux - We're all hear to encourage each other to push for what we want. You don't get if you don't ask and you don't want any regrets when doing something like this. I agree there is never a good time to start a family. When I found out I was pregnant with my daughter I had to cancel a trip to florida which I lost a lot of money on and I was suppose to be off to cuba 3 weeks after I found out I was pregnant but had to change it due to severe sickness and been unable to cope with a 12 hour flight.

What's everyone statistics of IVF working? I know every case has different statistics as we all have different problems. Apparently my consultant said I have some of the best statistics you can get so i'm quite happy with that.

This is what he said

1 Embryo at 5 days blastocyst - 48% chance of success + 10% for time laps = 58% of live Birth
2 embryos - They won't do this as they said It would end up as a twin birth which is illegal for them to do.

2 embryos at 3 days - 45% chance of success of single birth
- 15% chance of success of twin birth
+ 10% for time laps=
55% Chance of single birth
25% Chance of twin birth


----------



## MishC

I should also say I don't really get chance to come on here at the weekend as i'm usually busy with Elissa so if i'm quiet for a few days or when it's school holiday time i'm not been rude and I will catch up.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Wow pinkie... That sounds awful... You must be a tough cookie as I can't imagine actually getting bfp let alone going 9 weeks ... I have everything crossed for you x
Mish... I'm long again... What about you... Paid the bill yesterday... Wowsers that was tough!! Trying to work out when we will have transfer...

When will you all be starting / started... ?


----------



## MishC

Hopeful - I'm on long protocol too. I'm starting Buserelin injections on 2nd Feb (a week today) I'm transferring the week of 3rd March.


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm starting Buserelin 9th Feb, its all going on for us! I don't know what my statistics are for success to be honest but I would think its 40% ish :shrug: So much has happened since we started this that I don't really think too much about it, just keeping hopeful!

We have a choc Labrador, Holly (she's 11) and a patterdale cross some sort of terrier (he's 15) called Alfred. They are fab and full of energy for old dogs. We live on husbands family farm so they get plenty of exercise and fresh air (as do I!).

I'd love 3 or 4 kids but will be happy with 1 of our own the way things are for us. I wouldn't have an only one though, we'd adopt if we couldn't face anymore IVF. We've ruled out donor sperm so we're quite open to adoption.

How's everyones weekend been? Hope you are all taking it easy ready for whats to come :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulx2

Well that's nice there are a few of us... I'm a little older than you pinkie so not sure my odds are quite so good but we were told we were just unlucky last time.. It's a 50/50 chance and we got the bad roll of the dice.. 
I came to this round very late as couldn't decide what to do so I only called on Friday and I start injecting on Saturday...

We are unexplained... My amh was 13 and hubby is fine so last time we were so hopeful and positive, I can't be really this time...


----------



## Pinkie 33

No, its hard to be after a failure. It must be tough not having a reason, at least, however challenging, we know what the problem is. I think the chances of success are much better these days, we are going to do everything we can to try and make it work this time - fingers crossed! X


----------



## Hopefulx2

That's it though I suppose... I did last time... Paid a fortune for acupuncture, didn't touch a drop of alcohol, didn't stress (as much as poss) ... So this time.. I'm going to take my vitamins, rest but I'm not doing everything else... Going to lay off booze but may have a small glass on a Saturday during down reg... And just going to relax...

It is hard not knowing why.. But it also means I said to my hubby today.. It's luck... And we had bad luck last time so maybe this time we will get good


----------



## Bordeaux

I agree I refuse to over do it but its hard. I just think of all the women who get pregnant and carry the baby fine so what we are doing is giving our future kids a head start.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey Bordeaux... You are right and I also think we may be a little but smug when our time comes as we didn't just lay down and crack on.. We had to really work hard for this


----------



## Bekah78

Hey MishC
Just the one injection. Have my baseline scan on the 4/2 then will start gonal f around the 6th. The prostap injection has left me feeling drained, nauseous, lots of headaches and stomach cramps. I'm expecting AF any time now. Heard these side affects are common so not stressing about them. X


----------



## mummyoneday

Hi there, hope it's ok to join in here . My husband and I have been trying for 5 years ... Currently now reached the top of our two years wait for IVF on the Nhs . I have a sweling in the right phalopean tube from a mas apendicitis and septisemia when 10years old. I was due to start metformin 21 days from Januarys period however this has not appeared and I have 4 failed pregnancy tests. Suppose I'll need to wait on next months cycle to get started . We are going througgh the irregular cycle process &#9825;


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hi mummy...fingers crossed it appears soon for you x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Mummy, welcome! Excuse my ignorance but is metamorfin a down regulation drug or stims drug? If you are waiting for stuff don't be afraid to be a bit pushy, heaven knows you've waited long enough xx


----------



## mummyoneday

Hi hopeful thank you  . Pinkie I aint enitirely sure . I am really struggling to take it all in . Reading everyones posts on here I feel like I know nothing :s .... I need to take metformin to thicken my uetirus and stimulate the folicles ? also giving me a tab to bring on a false bleed too . I will know more when this period arrives . x


----------



## Bekah78

Hi Mommy. I tried metformin too. Sadly it made me lose a lot of weight and didn't help our fertility. I have PCOS and endometriosis so they were using it to stim. Fingers crossed it works better for you, I've heard lots of success stories. :) x


----------



## MishC

Louise - Excellent news it looks like we're all starting within a week or so of each other. Aww wow you live on a farm that's excellent. I'd love to have all that land for to run my dog. You never know you might get your 3/4 kid, if both embryos take this time you'll be half way there.

Hope - Like you say it sounds like it was just bad luck and hopefully it'll work this time round! It's still not nice though.

Bordeaux - I'm totally on board with not doing anything because I was 7 weeks pregnant with my daughter before I knew. There is a picture of me drinking wine from the bottle on a night out and that was a couple of days before I found it.

Bekah - Not long to wait for your scan then. All I can think when we're having the down regging injections is this is how we'll feel when we start on the change!


----------



## MishC

**LADIES**

I've changed the name of the thread so we can keep it to people who are starting IVF at the same time as us 

:)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Its great to find you gals to go through all of this with (although I'd obviously prefer it if none of us were here if you know what I mean!). I've been on a thread in LTTC about IVF for a long time now and apart from a couple of us, everyone else has either popped or is expecting, which is great, but I'm lagging behind!

DH is the most positive about this cycle than either of the others and is more relaxed this time which is fab. He has found it very hard because he blamed himself, but we're through that now and we're a team! He feels a bit helpless when he cant take any of the pain/pressure off me but its just the way it is. He has started playing rugby again after a 5yr break and I think its helping him as a bit of a vent!

Hope you all have supportive fellas too X


----------



## mummyoneday

Hi bekah ... Ohhh no really :'( thats a shame . I am really worried about all the different drugs etc ... theres been a development since this morning . my period finally arrived 21 days late !!!! Nearly fell down the stairs running to the phone to call the clinic . only to be told .. they are full and it will now be another wait for februarys period ... 21 days from that to get a scan bloods and to start the metformin i am gutted :-( x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Oh no, what a bugger. Do you have regular irregular cycles normally? The waiting is the hardest part of IVF I think, I'm sorry. Whereabouts are you mummy? Seems daft they can be full. X


----------



## mummyoneday

I know it is killing me . Its not my fault my period is late I am on an irregular cycle pinkie ... I am having my treatment with glasgow royal infirmary . Its just an absolute joke at this stage . I have irregular periods so will the same happen next month and the month after ? They just dont care when it's NHS . Well thats my opinion anyways .x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Can they not give you something to regulate your cycles? I don't know much about that side of it but a lot of ladies on here have the pill to get things going I think? Maybe worth doing some research? You must be feeling so frustrated (((hugs))) X


----------



## mummyoneday

Apparently not just had an argument with a cheeky receptionist at the royal ... I am seriously considering scrapping the whole thing . my stress levels are through the roof . my hair is falling out and i can't stop crying all the time . Where will your treatment be pinkie ? x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Awww I'm sorry. You will feel better about it but I totally understand why you are feeling like this. Can you see the specialist to discuss your cycles? At least if they could regulate you a bit then you could get booked in :shrug:

My treatment is at Nurture in Nottingham. Its part of the Queens Medical centre/University of Nottingham. We had our NHS cycle there and both paid cycles. We are really pleased with them, they have been exactly the same whether NHS or private but I think this is because they are judged on success, its not in their interest for me to fail.

Maybe when you've slept on it and had some time to deal with the timescale, you could see if they will discuss your options? Xx


----------



## mummyoneday

I suppose yeah . I'm going to call them again tommorow as i think i may be feeling a bit down as i have my period and it causes me to be pretty hormonal at best of times . Ohh fingers and toes crossed for you pinkie .x


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey mummy... I'm sorry to hear this... I kind of know how it feels as (we are paying now) but I heated myself up to do it this month and then they said they were full... But then I started thinking well.. We will go on an amazing holiday .. Stopped crying and felt better and then they called again and booked me in!

Can you not explain how upsetting this is for you? See if you can appeal to someone? X


----------



## mummyoneday

Hi hopeful aww thats great hope you have a fab time . unfortunately I need all my time off for treatment etc so cannot take any time from work . I explained this today and the lady on the phones reply was you are not the only person waiting on an appt . I feel like giving up . x


----------



## mummyoneday

Hi hopeful aww thats great hope you have a fab time . unfortunately I need all my time off for treatment etc so cannot take any time from work . I explained this today and the lady on the phones reply was you are not the only person waiting on an appt . I feel like giving up . x


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey mummy... No what I meant was the head mess of an appointment and no appointment and the appointment.. We are now booked in and start Saturday.. That's a shocking way to treat you.. Call back and explain that you habe already had to wait.. Be calm but firm. But also allow them to know how upset you are x


----------



## mummyoneday

Ohhh thats fab  have you had any treatment already ? What is it your having ivf ? I think i'll need to try and calm down and just wait no doubt . She new today how upset i was as i was crying on the phone x


----------



## Hopefulx2

Oh bless you x I have been there.. Yes this is my second go ..'unexplained x


----------



## Hopefulx2

What about you? X


----------



## mummyoneday

Fingers and toes crossed for you is it your ER on sat or are u on any hormone drugs etc ? This will be my first cycle ... I had a mass apendicitis when i was 10 . Causing me to have septisemia and effecting my phalopean tubes :'( other wise everything else is healthy husbands sperm is good too .xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Oh good well fingers crosse Hun... No start down reg on sat.. Baseline scan second week feb x


----------



## mummyoneday

Ohh fab babe . good luck &#9825;


----------



## MishC

Good Morning everyone - How are you all today?

Mummy - That is disgusting! I would be putting a complaint in to the hospital. You want to call them back and explain to them that you think the way they're threating you is unfair and if they don't sort it out you're going to speak to PALS - they'll soon listen to you then.

Louise - My partner is very supportive he wants this more than I do so he's there 100%.


----------



## mummyoneday

I know Mish I have had enough .. I was at the doctor this morning and he has said i am stressed .... suffering from anxiety and depression . cannot give me anti depressants as that would be a long term fix and may effect my treatment . He advised me to join a support group but I have searched online and found nothing !!!! x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey Mummy
I'm sorry this is getting you down, I really do believe that the endless waiting for NHS treatment is not helpful. There are some support groups through the infertility network, they might have something here https://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/support/support_groups_6/scotland_4
that you could get help from. I would avoid anti-depressants if you can as I think you need to be in good sound condition mentally to cope with IVF. We don't always know what the outcome will be and you need to be able to cope with the rollercoaster it can bring. Just my opinion xx

Mish, all good here today thanks. Been to the doctors this morning as all my previous screening results (hepatitis B, C, HIV, chlamydia etc) have run out of date and our clinic charges a lot for these so my local surgery have done them for us. I'm a complete wimp with blood and so each time is a bit of a trial for me :blush: When I started all this, I had no idea how many times I would have to do it! I also had a needle phobia, my DH did my jabs on our first cycle but by the time we had the second, I was doing them myself. Now I can jab and have acupuncture so I think IVF has cured my phobia! :haha:

Hopeful, how are you doing? Gearing up for Saturday? Although the process is crap, I cant wait to get going again as I feel like I have taken control somehow, daft I know!

Hope everyone is managing to keep dry today xx


----------



## mummyoneday

Hi pinkie .. Thank you for your help I will have a look at that . I am starting yoga tonight . So i hope that helps me relax a little more ! Anyone got any tips on what to do on the run up to treatment ? I am taking folic acid daily avoiding alcohol. Unsure what else really ? X


----------



## Pinkie 33

I've been avoiding alcohol and caffeine. I read somewhere that caffeine can affect egg quality, don't know if its true or not but cant hurt :shrug: I also drink a pint of milk/day, up the fruit and veg and drink more water. Water helps reduce the chance of OHSS so I'm getting in practice ready for stimming! I also take Wellwoman Conceive Plus (I think they are called) and DH takes the Wellman version.

I know all these things probably don't make too much difference but whatever happens, I can look back and know I did all I could. Yoga sounds good, although I'm not sure about stretching myself into rare positions! xx


----------



## mummyoneday

Aww I'll maybie try the wellwomen tabs etc . are they from a pharmacy ? yes I have upped the fruit and veg also the water and the milk . Councelor said that yoga is good to clear my mind and help how I feel . I will see how it all goes  Hopefully be in a happier place soon .xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

The tablets are available from Boots, maybe cheaper elsewhere :shrug: They are just a combination of vitamins that you need when trying to conceive. I get them in a combo pack 'his and hers' :haha: I told you wrong, they are called Vitabiotics, Pregnacare - https://www.boots.com/en/Pregnacare-His-and-Her-Conception-60-tablets_1036364/

Is anyone else taking anything similar? xx


----------



## mummyoneday

Awww fab  I will deffo check that out pinkie thank u . Went to beginners yoga ... all i can say is wow . realllllly helped me just clear my head and relax  x


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey pinkie... I know... It's odd it will all start again soon... I'm ready but to be honest as I already said... I'm going to live life this time... Be sensible but still not be too precious about it... Just walked in from a manic day and am in bed with a. Lovely glass of red wine... I had acupuncture last time but trying massage and reflexology this time.. Fancy less needles and more someone rubbing my feet!!!

When do you start? Think you me and mich are all same week?

Mummy.. I did yoga but then I got confident and went to An advance class and realised it wasn't for me.. I have a big beautiful dog who keeps me active and then I still have the odd glass of wine for stress relief... 

I also sleep to calming music on my ipad which puts me into a good relaxing sleep.. I struggle to wind down and that helps... I found acupuncture amazing but we are self funding and so after spending 5k.. 40 quid twice a week for 8 weeks adds up (it was great last time but the cycle failed so I am just being stubborn thus time and refusing to do anything that doesn't make me feel great and also that isn't too much about ivf... Does that make sense? I think sticking myself twice a day is enough....


----------



## Hopefulx2

Oh and sorry ..also on royal jelly, selenium, vit a,c,e,d... And flaxseed capsules... Consultant said all a load of rubbish but i guess they are good for you anyway -and don't even get me started on the wheatgrass...


----------



## mummyoneday

Awww fabbb hopeful i have wee shih tzu shes just a wee doll we go walking alot . i dont fancy acupunctre if im compmetely honest .suppose if its gonna happen itll happen eh .xxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Gorgeous... They are cute.. My boy is about same size as a big Labrador but he is a hound... He is a baby and loves me to death...!!


----------



## mummyoneday

Awwww lovely . i love my furr baby . next best thing to having a human one lol !! x


----------



## MishC

Mummy - The only advice I could give towards the run up is just relax. I know its easier said than done but its the best thing you can do.

I'm doing nothing different, I need to buy some folic acid but other than that I plan to change nothing. I don't drink since I had my daughter so there's no alcohol but I don't plan to change anything else. I get some exercise when I walk my dog but i'm seriously not changing a thing. I'm just going to carry on as normal because I believe if it's going to work then it will work.

Hopeful - What dog is it you have? And yes we all start at around the same time. Do you know when your ET is booked in for? Mine is the beginning on the week 3/3.

How are you all today? It's really quite cold today isn't it.

I got my report back from the hospital from my op I had on 6th Jan. It was a very interesting read and not what I was expecting. I had my left fallopian tube removed and the stump that was left on my right tube removed too. My left tube had attached it from high up on my uterus wall which is apparently a little unusual. They did the dye test which worked but from what I can gather there were 3 big pockets in the tube were an ectopic pregnancy could have occurred. I had a cyst on my left ovary which they'd never seen on an ultra sound so I had that removed and there was endometriosis present too so that was removed.

It says my ovaries looked good, my follical count is good and my uterus looks good too. All in all I think everything is now in good condition plus I've managed to rule out an ectopic pregnancy in my fallopian tubes :)


----------



## Pinkie 33

That's great news Mish, sounds like they have got you in good order ready for your cycle :thumbup: You must be relieved. 

Hopeful, how are doing? 

Mummy, are you feeling any better? 

AFM, had a massage and acupuncture yesterday, it was fab. I'm going to have another at some point soon as it really helps relax. I want to try and stay chilled and calm this time as I think I am carrying quite a lot of worry about a second molar pregnancy and I need to try and think positively. I'm only having acupuncture once/week and then more geared around ER and ET. I think its enough for me.

Its been snowing/rainy here all day so pretty rubbish. I'm working in front of the fire, snuggled up with the dogs! Hope everyone else is having a good day xx


----------



## MishC

Yeah its good to know that everything is as it should be. I can't believe I start on Sunday it seems to have come round so quick.

The weather is terrible isn't it! It's colder here now that it was when this morning.

Other news - I've been speaking to a solicitor today regarding the massive fu*k ups made when I had my daughter. I will find out tomorrow whether or not I can go ahead with my case. If I can't then i'll be trying again in a years time!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Blimey! Does that mean mistakes were made? If so I hope you can proceed with your case as IVF is a massive thing to go through and if you are having to do it as a result of mal-practice then they should be offering some sort of recompense. Sounds a bit stressful though :wacko:

Sunday will be here before you know it, I'm counting the days... 10 more sleeps! X


----------



## Bordeaux

I have just travelled across two countries one night in France then my appointment tomorrow. Making sure to have a good glass of red wine and frois gras all the things you can't have when pregnant. Thats my philosophy !!! Still however, taking my vitamins mine are from boots too which I alternate with iron and folic acid and vitamin D in stronger forms


----------



## Pinkie 33

Blimey, I'd be exhausted! Hope the appointment goes well, is it a scan? Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Yes its exhausting but also a very good distraction found myself trying to follow every detail which was making me so panicky about what I haven't done or supposed to have planned by now. 

Its some scans and medication appointment . Its a chance to ask questions so if you have any burning questions let me know and I will ask them for you today.

mine is in regards to how many will be fertilised , how many can I freeze or put back , definitely want 2 put back twins would be a double blessing.


----------



## mummyoneday

Hi girlsss &#9825; I am starting to feel a lot more posotive .. i have been speaking with a girll who had cervical cancer at just 24 ... they had to do an emergency egg retrival ... And she now needs a surrogate which has proven difficult to find . There is always someone out there much worse off !! Bordeaux good luck today I hopeit goes as expected &#9825; Keep us all updated . Im having two embryos put back which was against the doc's wishes but I want to give it the best shot really ! x


----------



## MishC

Louise - Massive mistakes were made when I had my daughter which has caused life long problems for her. I was in a critical state when I arrived at hospital i had severe pre-eclampsia and HELLP Syndrome. It came on in a matter of hours on my due date. I thought it was labour starting but because of were the pain was I had doubts so I went to hospital to get checked out. When I got there my BP was 170/200 and I had protein+++ in my wee. When they took bloods my platelets had dropped so my blood had stopped clotting, my liver/kidneys/lung had nearly shut down and I had a lot of swelling on my brain. I was told i would be having a category 1 emergency section but i got rapidly worse in the next 10 minutes. I started uncontrollably/shivering which was eclampsia starting. As soon as this happened i had a room full off consultants, midwives, nurses etc. I was pumped full of all kinds of drugs in my arms, legs, feet & hands. I didn't really know what was going on because i was pretty out of it. The pain was so severe i just wanted to give up and die. Anyway the drugs did their job and i was stable after 5 minutes. Because i was stable they decided to hold off on the section and induce me - long story short the induction failed. It lasted for 28 hours and i made no progress what so ever but i had deteriorated again. I was bleeding out all over the place because of the HELLP so i was took for a section. I was put under GA, when my daughter, Elissa was born she wasn't breathing. She had to be ventilated and had 15 heart compressions so resuscitate her. Thank god i was under GA because i would have been in a mess seeing that happen. She now has Autism which i put down to the labour/delivery. I was given an extremely high amount of a drug called Syntocinon in a very short period of time. They MW actually went over the legal amount of this drug allowed so i was over dosed with it. Also Elissa was starved of oxygen when she was born but it doesn't say how long she was starved of it for in her notes.

The solicitors have told me to speak to her paediatrician next week and order a brain scan for her to see what damage was actually done.

Anyway enough of that traumatic story - Yes i will be fine doing IVF and proceeding with this case. It doesn't stress me it makes me mad! Its going to take years anyway so i don't expect much to happen any time soon. 

Bordeaux - I know they cant tell you how many will be frozen because they wont know until ET time. From what ive read they have to be a certain grade. I'm getting 2 put back in at 3 days after ER in hope that i can freeze more. I'm also using the time laps which sounds like its a good thing.

Mummy - Glad you're feeling better. I live my life thinking like that, there is always someone worse off than you.


----------



## mummyoneday

Oh dear god mishc you have been through the mill !!! Well your daughter sure is a little miracle baby &#9825; What a wee fighter !! I am also having 2 embryos 3 days after retrival . Good luck girls !!


----------



## mummyoneday

Oh dear god mishc you have been through the mill !!! Well your daughter sure is a little miracle baby &#9825; What a wee fighter !! I am also having 2 embryos 3 days after retrival . Good luck girls !!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, I'm so sorry to read your story, it sounds horrific. I hope that you get some resolution for you and your DD at some point but as you say, these things take a long time. Are your solicitors hopeful?

Bordeaux, I hope you get plenty of good grade embies so that you get some for the freezer. Like I said, I've never been in the position of having more than a couple of good grade so none left to freeze. I hope your appointment goes well.

Mummy, glad you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Bordeaux

So the appointment went well but they said that I am high risk over stimulation so they gave me just the caution of signs. 

They made me feel really excited. The only annoying thing was that the doctor had forgotten to send my plan and was in a different location and the blood test we had done on the NHS missed the core hepatitis so we had to pay for thay.

Anyway so happy to have finally started the journey.


----------



## Pinkie 33

That's great Bordeaux, glad you are all sorted for your cycle :happydance: Our local doctors forgot our core hepatitis too but we have had time to go back to get them sorted. Our clinic charges for all these screenings too so glad the doctors have got us sorted.

Feeling hopeful about all of our journeys :hugs:


----------



## Hopefulx2

Goodness me mich... You had a tough time hey ... Hoping you get the resolution you deserve xx
I am off tomorrow girls... Day one buseriln.. Sitting here now with a f/:k off glass of Malbec and enjoying my last night on it xxx good luck all


----------



## Bekah78

mummyoneday said:


> Hi bekah ... Ohhh no really :'( thats a shame . I am really worried about all the different drugs etc ... theres been a development since this morning . my period finally arrived 21 days late !!!! Nearly fell down the stairs running to the phone to call the clinic . only to be told .. they are full and it will now be another wait for februarys period ... 21 days from that to get a scan bloods and to start the metformin i am gutted :-( x

Hey Mummyoneday,
Oh no. :( Big virtual hug winging its way to you. You must be so disappointed. Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Hey MishC. I'm so sorry for what you went through with your labour. I hope you get the answers you're looking for and people are held accountable. 

As for down regs. Yeah I can't wait for menopause, not! I've felt exhausted this last week. Have heard as soon as start stims things will be much better. Scan is next Tuesday. Strangely doesn't feel real yet. Xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Bekah, I have always felt better once the stims start, I'm sure you will too. Then you get the uncomfortable phase when your ovaries feel like footballs! Hope the scan goes well xxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Bekah.. I'm two days behind you x


----------



## Bekah78

Pinkie 33. Thanks. Suppose at least if ovaries feel like footballs I'll sense something positive is happening :) xx

Hopeful x2 ooh hope everything is going ok there! 

Bordeaux. Glad you've started. Shame about the mix up but at least didn't mean treatment delayed :) 

Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Now the waiting game begins... any tips. I have taken to the internet looking at maternity wear apparently visualisation is a good thing .


----------



## Hopefulx2

Any ideas on dates Bordeaux?


----------



## Bordeaux

Hopefully pregnant by feb 27th


----------



## Bordeaux

She recommended no less than 2.5 litres a day . Lots and lots of protein , stress free living. On the day of egg transfer no perfum or make up an organic day for you and dh . She said from this point act like a pregnant woman. However, one glass of wine helps me relax so much. We are thinking of a last holiday even just a long weekend some sun would be great.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Are you short protocol Bordeaux? Always thought that seemed lovely! Lot less sticking with needles!


----------



## Bordeaux

Yup short protocol , as you say a lot less intensive our problem os with my husband so this is the reason why we needed the ivf . They are in fact scared of over stimulation which makes me so nervous. How about you ? What is your protocol and dates ?


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm really envious of you ladies on short protocol, wish ours could be quicker! One week today I'll be starting, cant wait to get going again.

Bordeaux, I'm told drinking water (little and often) helps counteract the symptoms of OHSS. 

xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey.. I started on Saturday long protocol.. First scan 13th feb so hoping first week march for transfer...


----------



## Hopefulx2

Ps I don't think one glass will do any harm.. Our consultant said one a week won't do any damage!


----------



## Bordeaux

Hahaha my problem is I would feel so guilty so not strong enough to take the risk.

yeah short protocol doea have many benefits. Did you have a choice between long and short protocol as not everwhere offers the method. At the same time not so many eggs are collected


----------



## Pinkie 33

Me too, I'm avoiding anything that could affect egg quality. Its daft I know as I would probably have to give up permanently to make any difference but it makes me feel better!

Short protocol has never been discussed for us, always long. To be fair, egg numbers are usually good (fx they will be again) but we do have a rapid drop off from egg numbers to fertilised embies (8 first time, 3 second). This could be sperm quality, egg quality or a combination of both. Sperm is a major issue for us, our lowest count was 6 and our highest 100,000. After the sample with 6 in, they told us to prepare to consider donor but since then, numbers have improved considerably, albeit never enough for a natural BFP


----------



## MishC

Hi Ladies - Sorry I've not been around much my daughter has been in hospital. There is never a dull moment in my life lol. She's ok-ish now she's not really drinking much or going for a wee so I have to keep my eye on it.

Anyway, whos started? Whos due to start soon?

I started my buserelin on Sunday and i'm on that until 20th Feb. 

Hopeful - am I right in remembering you started on Saturday?


----------



## Bordeaux

Mishc , cannot believe your daughter is in hospital what happened. I promise you as much as I would like children I am so nervous if anything was to happen them I would feel awful.

I hope all goes well...you have to try and remain stress free. 

As I am on short protocol I start meds on 19th February. If I am honest I am super scared of ohss read so many articles about it . Already started the high protein diet but there are so many contradictions out there .


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey misch.. So sorry about your daughter but glad she's in the mend.. My friends daughter had the same but'i think it's sorted now

I started sat.. Base scan thurs 13th ... Just had a therapist come to house to do reflexology.. Lush lush lush...


----------



## Bordeaux

I am finding it really difficult to think positive , keep thinking what of the baby is not healthy etc ... any distraction methods welcome.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Is this your first to Bordeaux?


----------



## Hopefulx2

First go


----------



## Bordeaux

Yup this is my first go and just keep scaring myself. I think I need to focus on all the fluffy parts because right now even the baby books scare me .


----------



## MishC

My daughter became sick over the weekend. I had a doctor call me because i wanted some advice and he told me to take her to straight to A&E because she sounded really poorly. When I got there her heart was at 170bpm, she was dehydrated, unresponsive etc basically she was in a bit of a mess but it had come on really quick. I thought she probably just had a sickness virus everyone seems to be getting. After been in hospital for less than an hour she'd come out in a full body rash and had a fever of 39 degrees and I was told her body was getting ready to go into a critical state and she was been treated as an amber case. She was diagnosed with acute tonsillitis. With her having autism she won't take antibiotics because its not familiar so it's been a bit of a nightmare. Until the last couple of hours she's not been drinking so it was looking likely we were going back in because no drink means no wee which means possible problems with the kidneys. Luckily she's started drinking and wee-ing so its looking good. Her face is bright red and that along with the tonsil pain are my 2 main concerns but hopefully she'll be a little better tomorrow.

Bordeaux - You do feel awful when something happens to your child. You wonder how things got so bad so quick. The 19th will come round really quick! 

I think the best thing to do is to take each step as it comes and not to stress. What ever will be, will be and you'll deal with it fine. I really don't want to sound all doom and gloom because im a really positive person but there is no point in looking to far in to the future because none of us know what's going to happen and you don't want to worry about something that might not happen. That's the last time i'll ever be negative but that's just how I see it.

First worry about down regging, then when that's done and you start Stimming you can worry out that, once you know that's worked you can worry about EC, when that's done then you can worry about how many embryos are fertilized, next you can worry about having them put back and them sticking.

Once you've got through those steps you can worry about morning sickness, not sleeping, uncomfortableness of your body growing, tiredness etc. There is never a moment that'll be stress free from been pregnant to having a child. When the chid comes into the world that's when the real worries come. No one can prepare you for that love/bond you have with your child. Because of what happened to me and Elissa I didn't leave her until she was 13 months old. Where ever I went she went, I never went to the pub, cinema etc. I never had any time to myself but that was my choice.

You'll be fine just try to be positive and happy.

Hope - The reflexology sounds nice, did you enjoy it?


----------



## Hopefulx2

It was lovely misch... I had acupunctur last time and whilst it was great and I'm still going to have it pre and post transfer the reflexology was lovely. I was in my own house.. Log burner goings, candles the lot!
Keeping my fx that your little girl carries in drinking.. X
I agree Bordeaux... I also think yoi seem very positive if you are imagining a baby at the end, that's wonderful .. I can't think like that second time round but actually it's better as I'm just sticking myself with needles but not getting so involve with it this time...


----------



## MishC

Hope - That sounds really nice! There is nothing wrong with a bit of pampering here and there it does us all good. Are you on a day 1 or 21 start?

My daughter is doing good now. She's picked up loads. She still on medicine as she's coming up in a rash which is itching her but hopefully that will go soon. She keeps telling me her throat hurts too so a it of paracetamol to help with that.

I went on the sunbeds today. I look so pale and pasty I figured it'll do me good.


----------



## Bordeaux

So glad to hear that your daughter is improving. Glad you had some relaxation time on the sun bed , I am craving sun , sea and sand so much at the moment. 

I am not sure what down regging is as I dont think that it is on my protocol. 

The wait seems longer everyday. I just had to stop my parents in law coming to stay during the time of ec and et ... can you imagine .

Has anyone been as crazy as me and looked at the dates the baby would be due ... for me it would be the beginning of December


----------



## MishC

Down regging = down regulating. This means you take medicine to put your body into the menopause. Basically you're shutting everything down then you take the stimulation medicine along with the down reggin medicine (in my case this is Buserelin injections) so you body doesn't interfere with what's going on.

Have you not told anyone you're doing IVF? I must say I wouldn't fancy my in laws coming over while I was having that done. Its a time to rest and relax as much as you can.

Ha - Yeah I looked at the dates. I shouldn't have but its just a curiosity thing. I think you and I are having ET/EC the same week aren't we? 3/3?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Think we will be the same week yes misch... I fancy your chances more than mine with your little miracle girl naturally occurring!


----------



## MishC

I believe we probably have an equal chance of it working. There is no reason why it shouldn't work with me because my only problem is I have no fallopian tubes but it's all a gamble. I hope we all get the outcomes we want. It'll be great doing it the same week though.

Speaking from experience - coming off the down regging drunk feel just like pregnancy so don't be fooled. If i'd have done the stimming/EC/ET I would have swore I was pregnant. I now know to take no notice of w=how I feel because it means nothing. I really felt pregnant when I stopped the drugs but knew I couldn't be as i'd only down regged. Don't be fooled by the tricks your body will play.


----------



## Hopefulx2

I've done it before and I didn't notice that! Funny how we react differently.. I'm very tired this time though x


----------



## MishC

I'm absolutely dead on my feet but I imagine its more to do with what's been going on with Elissa and the lack of sleep/food I've had since Saturday. I imagine AF will be coming anytime now so that's probably not helping either.

I've just had my injection - I do it at 10pm. :)


----------



## Bordeaux

Yeah between 27th Feb and 3rd March. 

No I have only told one sister and very close friends. 

I was thinking how tired you must be with your daughter's recovery. 
Once I start the meds I am thinking around 9pm so hopefully the effects wear off over night.

It would be amazing if we all have the result we are after. I have never had a positive pregnancy test in my life so have no clue what my chances are ... I keep getting excited one moment and then scared the next. Would be lovely Christmas presents we would get.

Are any of you doing the pineapple brazil nut techniques for the ET ? I am taking a hotel for one night after ET just to make sure I relax. Will probably order room service and try not to panick. However , o have read that some people rest for 3 days which is probably too much for me


----------



## Bekah78

Hi all

Sorry to read your daughter hasn't been well MishC. Hope she's doing much better now !! 
After a disappointing scan on Tuesday, when my baseline scan showed womb lining too thick, I can now happily report I had a second scan today and they've started me off on gonal f. Ended up I'm only a day behind the original schedule. 
Hope you're all doing well with down Regging etc xx


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - That sounds like a lovely relaxing plan. I'll be lucky if I get a few hours to sit down after ET. I'm pretty sure i'll be playing games, tidying after my daughter and doing general things you do with a 4yr old. She doesn't go to bed until 11pm-12am either so its not as if I can get an early/relaxing night.

Both my positive pregnancy tests were a complete shock. The first one ended up been great once I got my head round it but the 2nd not so great as it ended up In an op which wasn't to great.

Bekha - How long have you down regged for? I'm glad you've started on your stimming. How are these injections?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi ladies

Sorry for being AWOL, its been a manic week. 

Mish, I'm glad your daughter is feeling better

Bekah, great news about the stims, when is your first follicle scan?

Bordeaux, I do try and get through some brazil nuts and chew on pineapples around ET, it cant hurt! 

Hopeful, Buserelin always makes me very tired, hope you are all coping ok 

Hope everyone is feeling positive :happydance:

AFM, we have had a difficult week finalising a contract, the upshot of which is that DH will be working away for 4 weeks from 17th Feb. He'll obviously have to come back for EC/ET. I'm trying to man-up about this but DH has always been involved at every stage previously.

If I insisted he wouldn't go but this isn't good for business and one way or another the money will come in handy. Lots of other ladies cope perfectly well, I think its just the scan days (Nottingham is a 50mile trip one way for us and I have to leave by 5.45am) which will be a tiring drive. 

Anyhow, down-reg starts tomorrow, I do my injections at 6pm, don't know why, just always have!

xx


----------



## nobump

Can I join? Been on suprecur since 23rd Jan, had really heavy period. But scan on Thursday showed fluid in uterus, lining to thick, and possibly a polyp. So now on double dose, injecting morning and night now. Feel tired and getting headaches. Hoping repeat scan next week shows all ok. 

Have been scanning this thread for a while. Wishing everyone luck.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hi bump... Hoping all ok for next week

I never wanted my af to come. But come on .. Where are you?!?!? Expected it today or yesterday but nothing.. Was clockwork last time. I have my scan on Thursday as well... Grrrrrr


----------



## Bordeaux

Hey 

Pinkie, dont worry my husband and I live countries apart travelling back and forth for work and I will be pregnant abroad by myself.

I am a different cycle than you all as I take meds for 6 days then have a scan. 

I am passing the time by reading about stretch mark prevention its crazy and been advised to follow a very high protein diet so occupied with lots of cooking. Looking at reviews on lots of baby things such as pushchairs. For no reason the highchairs made me all emotional. 

Also brazil nuts and pineapple core it is . 

Do all you ladies work ? I work full time and just keep thinking all the sacrifices I am making will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - You'll be fine. I've done as much of this as I can by myself so OH doesn't have to take extra time off work. If he's needed then obviously he'll come but if not then i'll do it alone.

Good luck with your injections tomorrow. My insides are starting to ache now so it's obviously starting to work.

Bordeaux - I did work but once I started the diagnosis process with Elissa I left fork so now i'm a full time mum which is great. When I had my daughter I changed from full time to part time which was ok.


----------



## Bekah78

MishC said:


> Bordeaux - That sounds like a lovely relaxing plan. I'll be lucky if I get a few hours to sit down after ET. I'm pretty sure i'll be playing games, tidying after my daughter and doing general things you do with a 4yr old. She doesn't go to bed until 11pm-12am either so its not as if I can get an early/relaxing night.
> 
> Both my positive pregnancy tests were a complete shock. The first one ended up been great once I got my head round it but the 2nd not so great as it ended up In an op which wasn't to great.
> 
> Bekha - How long have you down regged for? I'm glad you've started on your stimming. How are these injections?

I had my prostap inj on the 20th of jan. 
Gonal f inj's been going ok. They sting a little but otherwise all good. I'm on day 3 now. Ovaries don't feel like golf balls yet. Bizarrely I'm actually really relaxed about everything.


----------



## Bekah78

Pinkie 33 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry for being AWOL, its been a manic week.
> 
> Mish, I'm glad your daughter is feeling better
> 
> Bekah, great news about the stims, when is your first follicle scan?
> 
> Bordeaux, I do try and get through some brazil nuts and chew on pineapples around ET, it cant hurt!
> 
> Hopeful, Buserelin always makes me very tired, hope you are all coping ok
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling positive :happydance:
> 
> AFM, we have had a difficult week finalising a contract, the upshot of which is that DH will be working away for 4 weeks from 17th Feb. He'll obviously have to come back for EC/ET. I'm trying to man-up about this but DH has always been involved at every stage previously.
> 
> If I insisted he wouldn't go but this isn't good for business and one way or another the money will come in handy. Lots of other ladies cope perfectly well, I think its just the scan days (Nottingham is a 50mile trip one way for us and I have to leave by 5.45am) which will be a tiring drive.
> 
> Anyhow, down-reg starts tomorrow, I do my injections at 6pm, don't know why, just always have!
> 
> xx

I'm back on the 14th for my first follicle scan.


----------



## MishC

Is a first follicle scan at 9 days quite late?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, Buserelin usually delays my AF by a day or two, when I ring the clinic on first day of AF I'm usually booked in for follicle scan within a couple of days so I would say 9 is normal.

Hi nobump, poor you with double dose, I hope you aren't suffering too badly with the side effects? For me, sleeping it out is the only way to deal with the headaches/tiredness but appreciate this must be tough if you have to work.

How is everyone else doing? I'm booked in for endoscratch at 9.00am tomorrow.

xxx


----------



## nobump

Thankfully on holiday this week. But we moved house a few weeks ago so unpacking and stuff this week but able to take breaks. Hubby is being really good with me as well. Hopefully get go ahead to start stims on Thursday, have had some spotting so FX. 

Good luck with your scratch pixie.


----------



## MishC

Ahh ive just realised what a follicle scan is. I've already had that. They did that a few weeks ago. I'm still waiting for AF to arrive i'm on day 9 of buserelin and still no sigh of it.

Pinkie - What's an endoscratch? And good luck with it tomorrow.


----------



## Bekah78

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

Nobump, hello. Hope you're settling into your new house ok. Don't be over doing it. Know how tempting it is to over do things. 

Going ok here. Half way through my week of stims. Back on Friday for another scan. Can't believe waited this long to get treatment and it's happening so quickly now we've started. Is it strange to feel really relaxed and laid back about it all? Xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Me too mish.. So annoying.. I'm due on thurs for a scan to check lining shed etc but thinking there is no point and then I have to wait almost another week.. Grrr


----------



## MishC

Hope - I really thought the Buserelin would bring AF on quite quickly. We must have strong hormones lol. Its very annoying isn't it. I'm not due to have my scan until next Thursday so I still have time for it to come. I spoke to my IVF nurse and she said it usually comes with in a week of taking it so if it isn't here by Thursday i'm going to phone her and see what she suggests.

Bekah - How are you feeling with the stimming? You will be our first first lady to have the EC/ET - how exciting.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hey Ladies ,

Hope you are all well looks like you are all in full swing. 

I have at least 9 more days before I begin anything but really wish 
you all the best with your medication and scans.

No bump- I moved from one of our appartments abroad to another2 weeks ago and am surprised that I have managed to accumulate so many things within a tiny space. Try and break it down abit.

Any valentines day plans ?

Any tipa you can share thus far?


----------



## Bordeaux

One last thing my boss comes into work today sayong oh there are chicken pox at her kids nursery and my boss said she has never had them...I wanted to shout get a quote away from me as this is really something you cannot get when pregnant so will be keeping my distance


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - I'm well into my injections but still no signs of anything happening on the AF front. I've noticed I don't need as much sleep so they're having some effect on me. I think i'll probably end up getting put back a week but that's ok if it all works.

I'm not up to anything for v.day. I'm taking my daughter to a fun fair and out for ice-cream. I imagine my OH will cook (he's an amazing cook) which will be nice.

I think my daughter is getting sick again! I hope to god i'm wrong and it's just a glitch but I have a bad feeling about it. I suppose time will tell, lets all keep our fingers crossed for her.

No Bump - Hello - I've just realised ive not spoke to you yet. How are you? Where are you in your cycle? When are you booked in for EC/ET?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi ladies

Mish, the endoscratch is a new-ish technique, more info from my clinic here - https://www.nurture.ac.uk/news/endometrial-scratch-boosts-live-birth-rate

I think the theory is that by creating a scratch in the womb, all the cells, including embryos, migrate to that area to heal it therefore helping with implantation. It cost £200.00 so we thought it was worth a try. I had the procedure this morning and it was very uncomfortable and painful however, its done now. Resting up this afternoon.

AF has always been late for me on Buserelin and I think this is fairly common (lots on this forum and others about it) so try not to worry too much. Hope your little gal is ok x

Bordeaux, def keep away from the germs, its the last thing you need at the minute.

Hopeful, hoping things start to get moving for you soon 

Beckah, its great if you can feel relaxed. My acupuncturist told me to concentrate on calm and welcoming thoughts. That went out the window this morning with the agony of the scratch but I'm back to calm now!

nobump, hope all gets going soon and you are enjoying the new pad


----------



## nobump

Hi girls new house is fab so much more space, but we have loads of stuff! Didn't sleep well last night, cramps, spotting, hoping extra week of double meds will clear everything and thin lining, find out on Thursday, then hopefully a week of stims, no fixed dates for ER/ET prob last week of Feb.

Misch hope your daughter is ok.

Bordeaux some people just don't think of implications for others. Just steer clear of your boss.

Bekah sounds as if your just ahead of me, good your feeling so relaxed.

Hopeful I had to do another week of burserelin as scan showed fluid in uterus and my lining was to thick. Was disappointed at time, but if it helps things then that's all that matters.


----------



## Bordeaux

Mish C really hope your daughter will be ok and that she will be well enough for the funfair.

Pinkie I have never heard of the endo scratch so thank you for explaining this to us all. I havenetw been offered this but if it increases chances then I would like that .Do you know how much it increases implantation by ?


----------



## Bordeaux

Yeah my boss is sitting next to some one who is pregnant . But my boss just had a kind so is engulfed in her own world and she said it whilst laughing grrrrrrr

no bump so glad you are enjoying your new house hopefully will be nice and prepared for the baby's arrival.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bordeaux, our clinic is still trialling the endoscratch and so cant give statistics regarding increased chance of success. Quite a lot of what I've read online suggests it doubles the chances of success. The clinic told me that the science so far looks really positive and so we decided to have it. We could have entered the trial and had a 50:50 chance of being selected for the scratch but for us, we want to do all we can to increase our chances. x


----------



## Hopefulx2

So you will have seen I still have no Af... Agh! So annoying!!!! I just don't sent to get fobbed off for a week and told to go away and wait. 
Last time I came in right when I should so its bloody annoying it's not come.. Boobs hurting as well for last 4 days


----------



## Bekah78

Sorry your daughter may be unwell MishC! Fingers crossed she's just having an off day. 

Bordeaux, hope you're managing to stay germ free. Not great when so many bugs going around. 

Pinkie, hope you're feeling a bit more comfortable now after your scratch. 

Nobump, glad you're loving your new home. Yes looks like your dates could be close to mine. 

Today I've felt a bit tender around my middle when doing some housework so I listened to my body and put my feet up for the rest of the day. Can't believe this time next week I could have had eggs collected all being well! Yikes.

Hope I've not missed anyone, sorry if I have. 
Xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hopeful, its better to ask. I know you don't want to have to wait another week but you also don't want to go and have scan if its not going to show what they need to see. If its a scan to see if you have down-regulated, I don't think they can tell if AF hasn't arrived yet :shrug:

Beckah, you definitely did the right thing resting up, it can get quite uncomfy at stims. A week isn't long! :happydance:

Mish, how is your daughter?

How is everyone else today? xx


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - That sounds interesting I don't know how I've missed that one. I hope it works for you. It's a good theory really isn't it. Is it you that's using the time laps?

My daughter is so-so. She's having temperature spikes here and there 38+ degrees but she seems ok. Her face is going really red with darker red marks on it. I have no idea what's going on with her. She was laid around a bit this morning but when we got to school she was soon off playing. She's doing a phased week at school this week so starting at 10am and finishing at 2pm so she can recover from last week.

No Bump - Glad your house is nice and big. Hopefully you'll need that extra space. I'm moving in the summer and i'm not looking forward to it at all.

Hope - I spoke to my IVF nurse yesterday and she said AF just come when its ready. Like you i'm still waiting but mine will cause a lot of problems for both me and the hospital if its too late. I'll have to re buy all my stimulation medicine and they'll have to find a new slot for the time laps for me. It's all fun and games!

Bek - How exciting. How many are you having put back? How many days have you been stimming? Do you still take your down regging injections with the stimming injections?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Fx mish all is ok with your daughter... Playing is a good sign though I'm sure??
No bump.. Hope house is lovely for you.. It's ll very exciting!!
How you feeling today pinkie?? 

Which clinics are you guys at? Rang hospital and they said come. In anyway xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, two of our nephews have just had something called 'slapped cheek syndrome' - https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/slapped-cheek-syndrome/Pages/introduction.aspx
I hadn't heard of it before but your daughters symptoms are exactly the same. Both of them were diagnosed by the doc but left to get over it, which they both have. Might be this :shrug:

I hope AF arrives for you ladies soon. I'm due Sun/Mon but I'm expecting to be a few days late as I always am on Buserelin. I think it was 4 days last time. Just starting to feel a bit head-achey and yawny.

Hopeful, is your scan tomorrow?

I'm at Nurture Clinic which is part of Queens Medical Centre hospital in Nottingham. We went to patient information evenings at Nurture and at CARE Nottingham, we both liked Nurture as its part of a university hospital and so lots of research is done. Also, they had the best success rates and the friendliest staff on the night!

Mish, I'm hoping to have time lapse photography if we get to blastocyst stage. We didn't last time but did first time. At our clinic, if there are less than 3 embies the day after EC, they recommend ET at day 2/3. I don't think they do the time lapse until day 2/3 - through to blast.


----------



## MishC

I'm at Genesis in Leeds. My clinic puts all collected embryos in the Time Laps once they've been collected and leave them their until they're ready to go back in. I was told that the whole point in using the time laps is so the embryos don't have to be moved until necessary so nothing should disturb them. Also it shows which embryos have 'defects'. Did they let you see/choose your embryos?

Ive figured out what's wrong with Elis she has scarletian
https://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Scarlet-fever/Pages/Symptoms.aspx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Scarlet Fever? Are you off to the Docs? Hope she is ok x

My clinic choose the strongest embryos and we've always trusted them to do it. To be honest, there hasn't been that many to choose from anyway! I'm going to talk to the embryologist about the t-l photography nearer the time, when we know how many eggs we get. Keeping everything crossed for a good haul this time!

x


----------



## MishC

It's a milder form of scarlet fever. My auntie who's a nurse and has been for 35 years said that's what she thought it was right back at the beginning. She has some cream to help clear her face up. The poor little girl she never does anything lightly.

TBH I plan on doing exactly the same and speaking to the embryologist when we know whats going on too. 

So AF has arrived ...yey! I feel like I'm on my way at long last. I have my scan next Thursday so hopefully the lining will have thinned out by then.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Yay!!! Mish! We are af twins!!!!
Glad your little girl is ok and at least yoi know what it is xxx


----------



## Bordeaux

Misch, I really hope that all will be ok for your daughter she sounds so brave already.

The fact that you are also keeping everything on at once at this point 
is amazing.

very excited for you all who are getting closer and closer to the goal. Let us know how your appointments go.

I in London , the nurses there have been lovely and so welcoming and they have been great at answering all our questions even if they are sent by email. They really try and put health first. 

Feeling slightly impatient but when AF arrives this will be the first time..I will be ecstatic.


----------



## Bekah78

Glad AF has arrived for you ladies. Bordeaux, fingers crossed yours arrives soon too! Mine was late starting, and then lining wasn't thin enough when I went to my first scan but in the end I only ended up a day behind schedule. 
Hope your daughter feels better soon MishC. 

The nurse did my down reg injection. It was some size of needle so I'm glad she did. My tummy looked like I was hiding a hard boiler egg under the skin for a day ore two and I felt sore. The nurse said its because I'm tiny and have a toned tummy. 
The stim injections I've been doing myself. They've been ok. Had my first nasal spray this morning. That was ok, but then a yukkie taste hit the back of my throat. I think I'll have a boiled sweet to suck on ready next time to help take the taste away. 

I'm back up having the scan and bloods tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed I've got plenty of large follicles. Forecast says snow for tomorrow but I'm hoping it's just a sprinkling. 

Hope you ladies are doing ok!


----------



## Hopefulx2

Good luck bekah xxx ps this is one read on this morning I embrace my slightly wobbly torso!!! Xx


----------



## MishC

Hope - Yey nice one this will be fun. There must have been something in the air yesterday. How did your scan go this morning? 

Bordeaux - Elissa is unbelievable. She's gone through so much already and she's only 4. Sometimes I do wonder why I want another child when I look at all her problems but she's just the best and I guess the good well out weighs the bad. I'm totally distracted from the IVF with what's going on with her so it's flying by.

It's good to know your clinic is helpful and nice. It really does make a difference doesn't it. When is your AF due?

Bek - I can totally relate to the golf ball from the injections. I know i'm only on the buserelin injections but i'm really thin and toned so don't really have mush fat on my body so my stomach is quite bruised from the shots. I'm not looking forward to doing 2 injections each day for 11 days. That's not going to look pretty.

What nasal spray are you on? And what's it for?

Good luck with your scan/bloods tomorrow.

How are all you lovely ladies today? Are we all ok after the wind? What are your plans today?

I'm not up to much this morning but i'm out at a group I go to regarding Autism this afternoon. I've took Izzy (my dog) out for a walk this morning and Elissa is at school. I'm still quite excited that AF has arrived. Hopefully when I go for my scan next week all will be well and stimming will commence. This was the scan where I stopped in October last year because my uterus had fluid in it.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Its all happening! :happydance: How weird that we are all hanging on for AF when we have spent so long wishing it never comes!

Bruising for me tends to start with the stims injections. I find that holding ice/frozen peas to the area for a good while before the jab eases the sting.

Its all quiet here, been out in the sun with the dogs and getting some work done this morning. Buserelin gives me headaches which tend to start early afternoon so I always plan to do as much in the morning as poss.


----------



## MishC

I've had a totally different reaction to the buserelin this time round. In October I was hot, didn't need to sleep, didn't bleed much. This time i'm shattered, cold all the time and my AF is really heavy! Although thinking about it some of that could be because of the lack of sleep/hospital time I've had. Hmmm I do wonder, either way something is happening to my body which is a good sign.

How long have you all been told you'll be stimming for?


----------



## Hopefulx2

You and I are Defo feeling the same but I wonder if it's just time of year... I was just like that in the summer for my first ivf but like you said.. Im freezing cold and ready for bed at 7... Get in bed at 10 and wide awake!!!!

Pinkie... Dogs are just fab aren't they... My lovely big heap of gorgeousness is cuddled up at my feet. (Dog... Not hubby!)

Scan went great but as suspected not ready.. Back Tuesday but very confident il, be ready to stim then..

How's everyone else? Feeling well all?.. Xx


----------



## nobump

Sounds as if everyone is progressing well. Mishc glad you know what's up with your daughter, hope she feels better soon.

AFM, so glad been on holiday this week, double dose of suprecur has knackered me. Had my scan yesterday, lining good, started stims, dropping back to single dose suprecur, nurse said I should start to feel better on Saturday. Due back at clinic on Tuesday to see how I am progressing. Not sure how long I will need to stim for. The only saw 5 follicles as well so not expecting many eggs.


----------



## MishC

Hope - I think you'll start stimming 2 days before me so we're really close together. Eee it's exciting stuff isn't it.

No bump - Did you start stimming yesterday? Is that 5 follicles in each side?

I'm still a little dim with some of the IVF stuff. What do the follicles mean? I was told I had a good number which they said was a good thing but I don't understand why its good.

How are you all? Any weekend plans?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey all

Mish, the follicles contain the eggs so number of follies = number of eggs. They will normally do EC when some/all of the follies are 1.8 - 2 cm in size. Obviously they want as many big follies as possible but they wont risk OHSS to get them. Pot luck!

How is your daughter? Getting better I hope x

I'm not surprised you are knackered nobump but you will pick up now x

Hope everyone else is doing well. I've just got back from marks and sparks, stocked up on lovely food for next week when DH is away. Got home just as the rain arrived so its curling up in front of fire for me now.

xxx


----------



## nobump

Five follicles in total, think they seen six at initial scan in October and I have low AMH so didn't expect to see loads. More might appear now that I have started stims.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Good luck bump xx


----------



## Bekah78

MishC said:


> Hope - Yey nice one this will be fun. There must have been something in the air yesterday. How did your scan go this morning?
> 
> Bordeaux - Elissa is unbelievable. She's gone through so much already and she's only 4. Sometimes I do wonder why I want another child when I look at all her problems but she's just the best and I guess the good well out weighs the bad. I'm totally distracted from the IVF with what's going on with her so it's flying by.
> 
> It's good to know your clinic is helpful and nice. It really does make a difference doesn't it. When is your AF due?
> 
> Bek - I can totally relate to the golf ball from the injections. I know i'm only on the buserelin injections but i'm really thin and toned so don't really have mush fat on my body so my stomach is quite bruised from the shots. I'm not looking forward to doing 2 injections each day for 11 days. That's not going to look pretty.
> 
> What nasal spray are you on? And what's it for?
> 
> Good luck with your scan/bloods tomorrow.
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies today? Are we all ok after the wind? What are your plans today?
> 
> I'm not up to much this morning but i'm out at a group I go to regarding Autism this afternoon. I've took Izzy (my dog) out for a walk this morning and Elissa is at school. I'm still quite excited that AF has arrived. Hopefully when I go for my scan next week all will be well and stimming will commence. This was the scan where I stopped in October last year because my uterus had fluid in it.

Hey MishC
The nasal spray is burserlin. Apparently prostap ran out on 13th and nasal spray is a short lasting version. I take it 4 times a day. 

Scan went well today and I'm booked in for egg collection on Tuesday morning. I stop all injections/nasal sprays Sunday night once had trigger injection. 

Hope you ladies are doing ok and not too affected by the storms. We had snow today, but thankfully it didn't start till after I got home.


----------



## Bekah78

nobump said:


> Five follicles in total, think they seen six at initial scan in October and I have low AMH so didn't expect to see loads. More might appear now that I have started stims.

Good luck bump. Hope stims goes ok! Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Wow Bekah egg collection on Tuesday , good luck.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi, how is everyone this weekend? Hope you are all doing well xx. All ok here, AF arrived today so I'll be ringing the clinic Monday to book a scan, cant wait!

xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey pinkie... Fab... Are you on short protocol? My period is really heavy for me so hoping that's good and I'll be ready to go on Tuesday x


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm long protocol again. AF is fairly heavy but not the worst I've had on IVF (yet!). Heavy is good though! I'm hoping for a scan mid-late next week xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

So gave you down Regged? Stimming starts next week?


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm hoping so. After the scan they'll tell me when to start stims but I would think it will be towards the end of this week so long as I've down-regulated fully.

Its a gorgeous day here so we're off to walk the dogs, roll on spring! xxx


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Ladies ,

Hope everyone is well. Hopefully I should begin the stims this week. I would love to gain 5 healthy foliicles / eggs and freeze 4 ... will any of you be freezing embroys?


----------



## Bekah78

Yes, we'll be freezing some if got more than 2 healthy ones. Fingers crossed we all get good results :) 
Egg collection etc is being done at a different hospital from monitoring etc so we're just off to find where it is etc as don't want to be stressed Tuesday morning trying to find where to park etc. Have to be there for 7.30 am. Yikes! 
Take my last nasal spray at 6
And the trigger injection tonight at 7.30. :) 
Hope you've all got lovely sunshine too! Xx


----------



## MishC

Hi Ladies 

Bek - How was your trigger shot? How exciting are you getting excited for Tuesday? What time are you booked in for EC? I know I have to be at my hospital for 7:30am regardless of when its actually done.

Louise - Glad to hear AF has arrived. Hopefully you'll start down stimming at the end of the week and we'll all be at around the same stage. I start on Thursday.

Hope - My AF has eased right off now but I was super heavy for a couple of days. I think its nearly finished now which is great. How are you doing now? Not long until your scan on Tuesday.

How long are you all expected to Stim for?? I've been told approx. 11 days which mean EC will be the week of 3/3. I personally think it will be the Wednesday (5th) but that's just a guess

Bordeaux - When do you find out when you'll start stimming?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey mish ...mine is starting to fade also now but still a lot more than usual as usually only habe a light af... Hope to start stimming Tuesday and last time it was 10 days but had to go another couple of days last time x


----------



## Bekah78

MishC said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Bek - How was your trigger shot? How exciting are you getting excited for Tuesday? What time are you booked in for EC? I know I have to be at my hospital for 7:30am regardless of when its actually done.
> 
> Louise - Glad to hear AF has arrived. Hopefully you'll start down stimming at the end of the week and we'll all be at around the same stage. I start on Thursday.
> 
> Hope - My AF has eased right off now but I was super heavy for a couple of days. I think its nearly finished now which is great. How are you doing now? Not long until your scan on Tuesday.
> 
> How long are you all expected to Stim for?? I've been told approx. 11 days which mean EC will be the week of 3/3. I personally think it will be the Wednesday (5th) but that's just a guess
> 
> Bordeaux - When do you find out when you'll start stimming?

Trigger shot was ok. Just like the stim ones. I've been told to be there for 7.30 so they can prep me for theatre. Also been told should be ready to come home by mid day so must be booked in early. 
I am excited, but also a little nervous. Trying to stay positive but at the same time wondering what if eggs aren't healthy etc, I do tend to worry about absolutely anything though so trying to tell the voices of doubt in my head to shut up, lol.


----------



## Bekah78

Hope it goes ok for those of you ladies who have scans and start stimming next week!


----------



## Bordeaux

On mild ivf af begins then we have 8/10 days of gonal f then trigger shot , egg collection 2/3 days and then egg transfer. So beginning to end it takes 2 weeks. My two weeks starts hopefully tomorrow or Wednesday. 

Good luck to you all this seems like it will be one of our most busy weeks.


----------



## nobump

Everyone has lots going on.

I started stimming on Thursday, got scan and bloods check tomorrow. On a high dose 300 ml of menopur, have noticed some spotting when I wipe, has anyone else had spotting on stims?


----------



## MishC

Eeeeek it's all happening. I actually felt a little excited reading those replies.

Hope - Scan/Stim Tuesday
Me - Scan/Stim Thursday
Aux - Stim Tuesday/Wednesday

Are we all having e embryos transferred at 3 days?

Bek - I bet you won't sleep tonight with the excitement.

Nobumb - I'm not sure about the spotting whilst stimming. I'd have thought you shouldn't because you should have down regged but I honestly have no idea. Hope you're ok :)


----------



## Bekah78

nobump said:


> Everyone has lots going on.
> 
> I started stimming on Thursday, got scan and bloods check tomorrow. On a high dose 300 ml of menopur, have noticed some spotting when I wipe, has anyone else had spotting on stims?

I did at the beginning, maybe for first 2 days....


----------



## Bekah78

MishC you're right I won't. Am planning a warm soak then early night. Even if can't sleep I will be trying to be relaxed. 

It is a very exciting week for everyone. :)


----------



## Hopefulx2

Bekah.... I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow Hun... Fingers crossed there are loads of wonderful sticky ones there for you
I must admit I don't think about it too much this time round... I am just going with flow as I know there is nothing I can do... Had a sneaky glass of wine on Sunday which was lovely !!!
Bekah... Lots and lots of baths as yoi will miss them when you can't in the 2ww xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Good luck tomorrow Beckah, fingers crossed for you :happydance:


----------



## MishC

Bek - Good luck for tomorrow. I'm looking forward to hearing all about it. Do you find out how many eggs they've collected straight away?


----------



## Hopefulx2

I still remember being in my wheelchair after still loving the drugs and high fiving the nurses on the way out of,theatre as we got 16!!


----------



## nobump

Bekah good luck for today!


----------



## Bekah78

Well ladies. I've had my eggs collected. I got 16. :) They're planning embryo transfer Friday if all goes well!. 
Was planning on having a glass of wine, but been told I can't for 24 hrs after collection. I'd even put a bottle of prosecco in the fridge. Oh well it can wait till tomorrow. ;) Xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

16 is a great number - hooray! :happydance: Are they calling you in the morning with fertilisation rate?

Rest up and relax, really pleased for you xx

How is everyone else today? Down-reg scan for me is Thursday, AF still heavy but steady. Looking forward to starting stims xx


----------



## Bekah78

Yeah, I need to phone in at 10.30 tomorrow for an update. Still waiting to hear from the embryologist. Seems to be taking a lot longer than tsh thought. Hope it's not bad news re the eggs. 16 is a great number. Just hope they're of ok quality!


----------



## Tink86

Hi ladies

I am on Day 5 of Buserelin and will go onto Gonal F (hopefully next week following my scan and blood tests) Currently looking at mid March for EC and ET. So exciting!! :happydance: We are with Nurture Fertility in Nottingham.

I have noticed that i am really tired and even with drinking lots of water, i am getting headaches, but from what i hear these are normal. 

Wishing all of you ladies luck with your cycles!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Tink86, might bump into you as I'm at Nurture too! Headaches are perfectly normal as is the tiredness, take it this is your first round? 

xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Ladies 

I need some advice so my af has just begun flowing so should I count day one as today or tomorrow.

on day 6 would be a Sunday the first scan will they scan me on this..day? They said a note about not on weekends doing the scan the Friday before but I will be abroad. However, when speaking to them they said weekends were not a problem. 

I told dh to call today but he never I am sooooo angry I would have done it myself but was at work .

ps 16 eggs are amazing congrats


----------



## Tink86

Hi Pinkie33 - yeah its our first cycle. Exciting times! Nurture is handy for me as I work at QMC :) I had a nap after work yesterday and was fast asleep by 10 last night. 

Bordeaux - I would say today is day 1, but I was told not to worry as they can scan you up to day 7 anyway as my clinic aren't open at weekends. 

X x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bordeux, I would think Monday would be fine for your scan but if you aren't sure, I'd ring the clinic tomorrow and check. Don't worry x

Tink, QMC is a 100 mile round trip for me, I'll be on the road at 5.45am Thursday for my scan :wacko: We also looked at Care but preferred Nurture staff and atmosphere as well as results.

xx


----------



## Tink86

100 miles?! I really like the staff, the nurses are lovely and Mr Hopkisson has been wonderful in the 18 months we have been under him. Im not having a scan this week, for the first time in.3 years I want my AF to arrive so I can get moving :) good luck with your scan on Thursday - are you down regulating too?:happydance:


----------



## KaySC

Tink86 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I am on Day 5 of Buserelin and will go onto Gonal F (hopefully next week following my scan and blood tests) Currently looking at mid March for EC and ET. So exciting!! :happydance: We are with Nurture Fertility in Nottingham.
> 
> I have noticed that i am really tired and even with drinking lots of water, i am getting headaches, but from what i hear these are normal.
> 
> Wishing all of you ladies luck with your cycles!!

Ooh, I'm also at Nurture Nottingham, going tomorrow for my down-reg scan and blood test.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Kay, we are quite a Nurture gang! Lets hope we are all success stories for them. Have either of you had the endoscratch too?

Thanks Tink, yes my scan Thursday is to check I'm fully down-regulated (which my Mum thinks sounds like something from Dr Who!).


----------



## nobump

Feel as if I am fighting a losing battle, had scan today, only two decent follicle measuring 7.5, one on each overy, maybe one other, to continue on meds, on highest dose of stims already, then back to clinic on Monday. This is so hard.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Big hugs nobump xx Don't be too disheartened, a friend from another group got 3 follies and now has twins. It can still happen for you. I hope they grow well this weekend and your scan on Monday is more positive xx


----------



## MishC

Bek - Wow that excellent new 186 eggs!! Hopefully the fertilization stage will go through smoothly and you'll get some top notch embryos. Are you looking to freeze too??

Tink - Hey, hope you're well. Are you on buserelin injections or nasal spray?

Borde - I would class today as day 1.

No Bump - Be positive there's still time and remember you only need 1 embryo :)

Well I got a call from my clinic this morning asking why I hadn't turned up for a scan. I told them I was booked in for Thursday not today. Anyway I went and I had my scan to see if I had down regulated properly so I could start stimming on Thursday. Apparently the lining is still a little to thick so they want to put me back a week and keep the buserelin injections going for another week. I have to go back on Thursday for another scan to get a better idea what's going on and for my consultant to see me. I never thought to ask how thick it was but she said other than that everything looked good. She thought I might have a cyst on an ovary because everything else had worked and usually that would explain why there would still be fluid there. I told her i'd had an operation on 06th Jan and had a cyst/endometriosis/fallopian tube/fallopian tube stump removed so the cause of the fluid was nothing that could be surgically removed. She said it could be blood that's still not come away or sometimes its just fluid that will evaporate on its own.

How are you guys doing??


----------



## KaySC

Hi Pinkie, no I've not had the endo scratch done, this is my first time doing IVF (previously had 3 failed IUIs) so I felt like there was enough to get my head around and seeing as something always seem to crop up that stopped me from starting IVF I just to get cracking on with it.

How is everyone feeling at the moment? I'm excited, I find the whole process so far interesting and I'm hopeful but still quite grounded as I have unexplained fertility issues so I'm a little cautious if I get to the egg collection stage as to what the quality of my eggs is like and whether poor quality could be the problem as all the other tests for both me and my husband have been fine.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, that's frustrating, I hope they get to the bottom of things when you meet with the consultant.


----------



## Bordeaux

Thanks ladies for all the advice I will call the clinic tomorrow and get their opinion as af only started around 6pm and since then its a 
bit of a drip and drab affair so I 
doubt they will count this so 
Monday will prob be first scan day 
grrrr that's already one day off 
schedule and I only have two 
weeks for beginning to end off 
work then I travel again so praying 
this window is enough. 

No bump om mild ivf we normally collect the same amount of eggs and natural ivf is lower and still see many succeses the important thing is the quality so really hope ita 2-3 healthy ones for you , however , I understand that after such a long protocol having more options is always better incase of freezing etc.

misch -sorry to hear of your delay as well all these last little hurdles can be very frustrating. ..I hope the fluid just disappears soon. Hope your daughter is back to full health as well.

pinkie - you managed to sense my worry in my message which I am dh only has to turn up and give a sample so calling to book an appointment without forgetting you would think that you would get that right but definitely comforted now by the fact they can scan until day 7 

Everyone else good luck so nice to share this journey


----------



## Bekah78

nobump said:


> Feel as if I am fighting a losing battle, had scan today, only two decent follicle measuring 7.5, one on each overy, maybe one other, to continue on meds, on highest dose of stims already, then back to clinic on Monday. This is so hard.

Hang on in there. How many days have you been stimming for?


----------



## nobump

Mishc - I needed to down reg for an extra week, they doubled my dose of the meds as well. The meds made me feel shattered, have they upped your dose? I spotted a bit in the second week, and still spotting now a little even after starting stims. The doctor said it was better to take more time to get the lining thin and to ensure all the fluid was clear from my uterus so that the egg had more chance of implanting. It adds on time, but I think they do this for the correct reasons.


----------



## Bekah78

MishC. Yeah they've said they'll freeze but only if more than 3 embryos. 2 will be transferred and they won't freeze one. They also will only freeze if excellent quality. I was told to see any frozen ones as a bonus to the cycle and not to be disappointment if none suitable for freezing. 

Sorry to hear of your delay. My first scan showed my lining was too thick too. On second scan I was ready to go and because of dates of injection I only ended up a day behind original schedule. Hopefully your next scan will be great and you can get started on stims.


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - If you need to take extra time off of work then so be it, work will have to make it work for you. Hopefully everything will just fall into place though.

I'm ok about it been delayed if it means I have a better chance in the end. Its a bit rubbish but I expected it. If something can go wrong it will go wrong with me. It always does were my body and babies are concerned. I'm not been negative either because I think if I do everything I can I will hopefully get results in the end just like I did with my daughter.

We'll see what happens on Thursday but either way it'll all be ok in the end.

Nobump - My medicine hasn't been upped I have to take the same does exactly the same as I was and it should sort it out. Apparently this does happen so its fairly common. I'm not concerned by it.

Bek - How long did you wait for your second scans?


----------



## nobump

Bekah, I have been stiming for 6 days, so got to stim for another 5 days then will have another scan, they took bloods as well to check it was safe to wait until Monday. When they scanned me before starting stims, they said they had seen 5 follicles so was hoping to see all of them developing not just 2 maybe 3... 

FX for your eggs, hope you get some to freeze!


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey mish
I had mine today and I am ready to go now but remember I had to come back.. My lining was 3mm today which she said was fine... I reckon they might start you on Thursday still... It's great they are seeing you again thought rather than leaving you for a,week...

No bump... Fingers crossed Hun.. It only takes ones (I hate that comment but it's true!) xxx

Bekah... Excited to hear news tomorrow!!!
Bordeaux.. Don't add pressure by travel etc... You can't rush this Hun xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bekah, any news? x

How is everyone else today? All ok here, bad headaches and hoping all is well at scan tomorrow

xx


----------



## Bekah78

Hi all. 
11 of the 16 have fertilised. I'm booked in on Friday afternoon for 2 embys to be transfered. Excited and nervous now. 

Hope everyone else doing ok! Xx


----------



## Bekah78

MishC said:


> Bordeaux - If you need to take extra time off of work then so be it, work will have to make it work for you. Hopefully everything will just fall into place though.
> 
> I'm ok about it been delayed if it means I have a better chance in the end. Its a bit rubbish but I expected it. If something can go wrong it will go wrong with me. It always does were my body and babies are concerned. I'm not been negative either because I think if I do everything I can I will hopefully get results in the end just like I did with my daughter.
> 
> We'll see what happens on Thursday but either way it'll all be ok in the end.
> 
> Nobump - My medicine hasn't been upped I have to take the same does exactly the same as I was and it should sort it out. Apparently this does happen so its fairly common. I'm not concerned by it.
> 
> Bek - How long did you wait for your second scans?

My first scan was on the Tuesday, lining was still 10mm. They booked me in on the Friday and said if wasn't thin enough they'd get me back on the Monday. I was down to 3.5 on the Friday and started gonal f that morning. Xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

That's great news! Roll on Friday :happydance:


----------



## Bekah78

nobump said:


> Bekah, I have been stiming for 6 days, so got to stim for another 5 days then will have another scan, they took bloods as well to check it was safe to wait until Monday. When they scanned me before starting stims, they said they had seen 5 follicles so was hoping to see all of them developing not just 2 maybe 3...
> 
> FX for your eggs, hope you get some to freeze!

I started with just a couple of follicles showing too. I didn't ask about numbers when had my later scans as tried to stay relaxed about it all but from what I heard being said between nurses I thought I'd have 8 or 10 at most so was shocked when got 16. Try not to worry.


----------



## Bekah78

Pinkie 33 said:


> That's great news! Roll on Friday :happydance:

Yeah can't wait... Bit nervous too though. :)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

How is everyone doing today? Mish, how was your scan?

I start stims (Menopur) tonight and back for scan on Tuesday xx


----------



## Bekah78

Pinkie 33 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> How is everyone doing today? Mish, how was your scan?
> 
> I start stims (Menopur) tonight and back for scan on Tuesday xx

Hope stims and Tuesdays scan goes well. :) xx


----------



## MishC

Hope/Bek - I do remember you both having to go back for a second scan. I think it seems fairly common. Where your ovaries shut down properly at your first scan?

Bek - 11 is fantastic I bet you are thrilled with that number. I really hope you get to freeze some too if that's what you want to do.

Well I went for what I thought was a scan today but I didn't get one. They have done urgent blood work on me instead so I should have the results later tonight. I asked the nurse I saw how thick the lining was and she said it was 8.2mm. The blood tests will measure the amount of estrogen I have in me and if it's low enough I will start stimming. I know when I had my scan on Tuesday my ovaries were completely shut down and doing nothing and she was very happy with that but my lining was too thick. She said when the lining is thick but the ovaries have shut down it usually means there's a cyst on the ovaries so I'm not entirely sure what's going on inside me. We all know there are no cysts and nothing wrong that can be corrected by surgery as I had it all done last month. If my estrogen levels are still to high I have been prescribed medroxyprogesterone which I will take for 5 days. This will bring on a bleed either in a few days or in 2 weeks time. I don't really know much more as I didn't ask because I thought I would wait until we get the blood tests back. I think I will still take the buserelin with the medroxyprogesterone so my ovaries don't start work but maybe a lower dose.

I know my IVF nurse said if you have to much buserelin it will interfere with the stimulation phase and you wont stimulate properly so i'll be asking about that.

Anyway lets see what they say when the call me later or in the morning.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MishC

medroxyprogesterone = Provera


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, I hope the blood tests are ok and you can start stimming xx


----------



## MishC

The clinic has just called and said they don't have the blood test results but they want me to go ahead and start on the provera for 5 days. I have a scan booked in for Wednesday at 10:20 to see what's going on after I've taken the medicine.

This is all because i'm against the clock - My stimming medicine goes out of date on 31st March so they're forcing the bleed rather than just waiting to see what happens. I suppose its all good really because the embryos will implant better i'm just not overly fussed on taking so many different medicines.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Fingers crossed the provera does the trick in the next few days. I didn't know what it was used for until now, the good thing is the follicles are as they should be.


----------



## nobump

Mishc - hope the new meds help, it is good that your clinic is being proactive and helping you out. 

AFM - I just feel shattered, still spotting, but clinic couldn't see why, but did not seem overly concerned, back in on Monday. Hopefully get the go ahead to trigger... not sure what the maximum time on stims is... had been looking to see some sites have said 16 days, by Monday I will be on my 12th day, can't face another week of this... but then with only 2 follicles, maybe wait until Friday may give the others a chance...


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hugs nobump. What did the follicles measure?


----------



## nobump

Thanks, they measured, 7.5 each. Been googling loads to see if there is a chance, others may appear.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hey ladies,

I start my stims this evening one day late but as long as this works its worth the wait. 

seems Like none of us are having a particulary Smooth ride.

fingers crossed for you all.

I have started a really high protein diet and lots of fluides as I am super scared of ohss I am at risk because of follicles and my age si this is a big fear. Having read your threads now realise there are lots of other things to worry about too .


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey mish.. Fingers crossed babe... Must be frustrating though as we gear ourselves up don't we...

Good luck all xx


----------



## Beaglemommy2

Hi all, been looking for a thread for ages and have only just come across this one, hope u don't mind! Sorry I haven't been able to read all the thread as I think I will be sat here for the next week! 

First of all good luck to all and sending lots of baby dust.

This is my second attempt with ivf, first attempt ended with a miscarriage at 6 weeks! 
I recently started my second attempt on the short protocol, 225 menopur, and certraline, not sure of the dose! 
I had my egg collection on Tuesday 12 little eggs which 11 fertilised! Last year I had 4 eggs (none to freeze) so hoping will have some to freeze this year! 
I am bk in hospital tomorrow to either have e/t or there going to consider pushing it to 5 day transfer! 

So where are u all in regards to your treatment? Hope ur all well!


----------



## Beaglemommy2

Hi I'm new to the thread just trying to catch up with everyone! I too, having e/t tomorrow! (Depending on eggs) also have 11 lil eggs fertilised hope all goes well! :)


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi there,

Good luck on ET. Where are you having treatment ? See that you are on mild ivf like me ...any tips.

did you have any ohss risk with so many eggs collected ? 

How many will you transfer?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Good luck beagle xxx


----------



## Beaglemommy2

Hi Bordeaux, I'm currently being treated at the BMI priory in birmingham, and yourself? Yes a relatively low dose, but I have been fine with it, haven't had no bloating! Where are u in your current treatment? Xx


----------



## Beaglemommy2

Thankyou hopefuls, where are u in regards to treatment? 

Bordeaux I won't know how many I will transfer until, in the morning! Ideally I would like to transfere 1 good egg due to miscarrying last year, I don't want to add any extra risks! Xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey... Day three stimming tomorrow ... Hope you are enjoying your last night before the dreaded tww... That's the bit I'm not looking forward to... Xx


----------



## nobump

Welcome Beaglemummy, good luck with this cycle.


----------



## Bekah78

Hey MishC. I don't know if my ovaries were shut down. I imagine so because they'd given me prostrap so they could artificially manage my cycle. 
Fingers crossed the call this evening have you some more answers. 
Yes I'd like some frozen, but already been told that would only happen if more than one spare and if they were of excellent quality. They said look at any frozen as a bonus.


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck beaglemommy2!


----------



## Bekah78

Sorry MishC. I think I missed a page when reading through the latest messages. Im keeping fx'd the change in treatment works for you this time.


----------



## Bordeaux

I am day 2 of stimming no effects so far !


----------



## Pinkie 33

Is your scan Monday Bordeaux?

Bekah, is it ET today? Good luck if so! xxx


----------



## Beaglemommy2

Thankyou nobump and bekah76 and to you too! 

Hopefulx and Bordeaux is this ur first attempt at ivf? Are u on long or short protocol? I don't think I would cope with the long protocol, I take my hat of to all u ladies that have to! :/ 

So I went to the hospital today thinking I was having egg transfer, but they have said they want to push me to 5 day transfer meaning blastocyst! Not to sure how I'm supposed to be feeling! :/ hope and fingers crossed! Yes then the 2ww, It wasn't that bad for me last time! I have a feeling I will go crazy this time as my other half, is insisting I do nothing and is also taking my car off me :( EXTREME!! Bless him


----------



## MishC

Afternoon all

Hope we are all feeling well.

Beagle - Welcome to our little group. That's good news on going through to blastocyst stage. Are you only having 1 embryo transferred back?

Bek - Did you have any side effects from the prostrap? How did your ET go today?

Bordeaux/Pinkie - How are you feeling?

Nobump - Any news on how things are going for you?

Well I've had some pretty severe reactions to the provera which aren't very nice. The clinic doesn't seem to concerned and did say these symptoms aren't common. I'm just going to grit my teeth and gget on with it. I know my E2 levels were only 88 which is really low (they should be between 150-500) so hopefully these tablets will do the trick.

I have a scan on Wednesday so its just a waiting game at the moment.


----------



## Bekah78

Hi all

ET was today, just home now. That's 2 in. They're 6/8 and 7/8 in quality. None suitable for freezing. 

Yes MishC, I felt really drained when had prostrap and got regular headaches.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Pinkie- how are you? yup scan is on Monday sooo nervous 


Beagle first ivf on short protocol really hope it works! The advantage is on short protocol you can go at it again straight away

Mish c I am feeling not to bad thanks keep swinging between excited and nervous. What reactions are you having? Sounds bad , but if the clinic is ok then hopefully your outcome will be great.


----------



## Bordeaux

@bekah fingers are crossed for you but looks good. I have stacks of cheap pregnancy test for the two week wait if I make it that far


----------



## nobump

Mishc -> Sorry you are having such a tough time. Everyone's reactions are different.

Bekah -> FX for you!

Bordeux -> that's fab you are not having any side affects.

AFM - still feeling miserable, feel like a broken record, sure hubby is sick of me moaning... still spotting, feel as if i am pre-menstral, hoping to see some progress with the scan on Monday, will ask more questions about what the next steps are, hopefully have a nicer nurse on Monday..... Work is quite stressful, they know I have an op coming up but I keep saying I don't know dates yet.... not ideal timing for me to be out major delivery going on and lots of other people are away, but as I said to my manager, when I knew I was getting treatment, I spoke to HR and I have made him aware of the approx. dates etc... he doesn't know what treatment I am having, was not comfortable with telling folk, didn't want the extra pressure... only a few folk know what is going on, I may tell more after this cycle, successful or not. Sorry for the moan...

It is great to see other peoples good news.


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - How long will you have been stimming for on Monday?

Nobump - You're not like a broken record youre just worried that's all.

Well I've started bleeding .....yey. I think i'm suppose to stop taking the provera now so im going to call the out of hours people to find out. I just hope this means my E2 levels have gone up. I'm sure they'll run more bloods next week.

I'm extremely lucky they've not made me pay for any of this extra stuff because each blood test is £80 and god only knows how much the provera would have been + there was suppose to be a £20 admin fee on the prescription too. I think theyre all in that much of a panic they've just forgot lol


----------



## Bekah78

Thanks ladies. :)

MishC glad AF arrived for you. Hope everything goes well from here on. 

Nobump. Sorry you're feeling down. Big hug. Will keep everything crossed its good news when you go for your scan! 

Bordeaux, hope stimming going well and you keep feeling ok! :) 

Hope you other ladies are doing ok too!


----------



## MishC

I don't know how I missed your other post Bek - How exciting! I'm excited for you.

Its a shame none could be frozen but at leas you got 2 good ones in.


----------



## Bordeaux

I have been stimming since yesterday evening took the second this evening. Just want to get to the first scan on Monday.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Beckah, yay! Are you having any rest or going back to normal? I was told to laugh lots in tww to help with implantation, lots of funny films, it cant hurt!

Mish, great news that the drugs do work! Hopefully this means you can start stims in a few days.

nobump, you have every right to express how frustrated you are, don't worry. It must be very difficult planning this around work. I hope your scan shows some growth on Monday. Sending massive hugs xx

Bordeaux, not long until scan. Sounds like you are planning to test out the tww? I've always waited until the day before test day before, I couldn't stand getting BFNs if I was actually BFP and just too early.

Beaglemummy, is your ET on Monday? If you can get to blast then its much better as they then put back the embies that they can see have made the best progression, good luck!

Hopeful, how are you doing?

AFM, DH back from working away, so happy to see him! He is back at work today but we have tomorrow together before he has to go back. Looking forward to scan on Tuesday and hoping everything is going well 

xxx


----------



## Bekah78

MishC said:


> I don't know how I missed your other post Bek - How exciting! I'm excited for you.
> 
> Its a shame none could be frozen but at leas you got 2 good ones in.

I'd prepared myself for none making it to day 3 so was thrilled we had 2. :)


----------



## Bekah78

Looks like a few of you lassies have scans next week. Good luck to you all! hope its good news and follicles looking good!


----------



## Bekah78

Pinkie, my feet are up and I'm taking it easy. Getting plenty of cuddles off our cats. I could get used to this ;)


----------



## Bekah78

Beaglemommy2 said:


> Thankyou nobump and bekah76 and to you too!
> 
> Hopefulx and Bordeaux is this ur first attempt at ivf? Are u on long or short protocol? I don't think I would cope with the long protocol, I take my hat of to all u ladies that have to! :/
> 
> So I went to the hospital today thinking I was having egg transfer, but they have said they want to push me to 5 day transfer meaning blastocyst! Not to sure how I'm supposed to be feeling! :/ hope and fingers crossed! Yes then the 2ww, It wasn't that bad for me last time! I have a feeling I will go crazy this time as my other half, is insisting I do nothing and is also taking my car off me :( EXTREME!! Bless him

Hey is ET tomorrow? If so good luck. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## MishC

Hi Ladies - How are we all doing?

Bek - How's thing after the transfer? Everything going as it should be?

Bordeaux - How did your scan go today?

Pinkie - How are you going? How's stimming going?

Nobump - Have you had ER yet or are you booked in for ER/ET?

:)


----------



## Bekah78

MishC said:


> Hi Ladies - How are we all doing?
> 
> Bek - How's thing after the transfer? Everything going as it should be?
> 
> Bordeaux - How did your scan go today?
> 
> Pinkie - How are you going? How's stimming going?
> 
> Nobump - Have you had ER yet or are you booked in for ER/ET?
> 
> :)

Hey MishC. How's you? Where are you up to now? 

No changes noticed although probably too early just yet. Have had an emotional day though. Think it's just a come down after all the hype building up to having the embryos implanted. 

Like MishC I'm interested to hear how you other ladies are doing!?!
Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi ladies ,

Scan went well take the trigger tomorrow and then ec latest monday have a good number of healthy sized follicles growing and no sign of ohss. Blood test was very good as well so now Monday needs to get here, it could be earlier depending on Wednesday's scan


----------



## Bordeaux

How is everyone else its been a bit quiet on here , Misch how are you?


----------



## Bekah78

Bordeaux said:


> Hi ladies ,
> 
> Scan went well take the trigger tomorrow and then ec latest monday have a good number of healthy sized follicles growing and no sign of ohss. Blood test was very good as well so now Monday needs to get here, it could be earlier depending on Wednesday's scan

Great news :)


----------



## MishC

Bek - Glad to hear things are ok for you.

Bordeaux - Wow that's excellent news. I thought you had to trigger 36 hours before EC. Glad to hear its gone so well for you though.

I have a scan on Wednesday to find out what's going on with me. I have my last provera tablet tonight so hopefully my E2 level will have risen. I had a small but heavy bleed on Friday so hopefully that's the lining shed. If all is well I should hopefully start stimming on Thursday but if my E2 levels are still low I'll have to wait another week.

I'm still taking the buserelin injections and now my stomach has a fair few bruises on it ....lol


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

Bordeaux, great news! :happydance: Did they tell you how many follicles/size etc?

Mish, really hope your blood tests/scan are ok and you can move forward, you deserve it xx

Bekah, don't worry about being emotional, this whole process is an emotional nightmare. When is test date?

How is everyone else doing?

AFM, day 4/5 of stims today (just done 5th injection) and first stims scan in the morning. I'm feeling twinges which I hope is a good sign. DH went away again for the week this morning. I was quite upset as my Choccy lab has been really poorly. She had an infection/temp/runs both ends. Vets gave her antibiotics. She is picking up a bit now so fingers crossed. Mum is coming to scan with me for company which should help. Just missing DH!


----------



## Bekah78

MishC hope your scan goes well on Wednesday! 

Pinkie my test date is the 5th. Resisted buying any tests when in the supermarket today. Decided not to have temptation in the house yet. 
Hope your choccy lab feels better soon. Glad you have some company for your scan tomorrow. Hope that does well!


----------



## Bordeaux

Misch c your right its antagonist tomorrow and then trigger on Saturday evening for ec on Monday hoping they will tell me on
Wednesday that they can trigger earlier. 

Not sure about size or amount she said very good without being ohss. She showed me on a coloured screen I counted a good few of which lots looked a good size but only time will tell. 

Bekah its great your able to remain patient are you keeping busy ? 

Pinkie good luck with your scan tomorrow 

mish good luck hope it your scan shows an improvement. Are you treating the area before injecting as the bruises sound not so nice


----------



## Bekah78

Been fairly lazy actually. Today DH had a hospital appointment so went to that with him, but otherwise I've been having lie ins and watching too much telly. My two cats have never been so groomed or had so many cuddles. They're loving the extra attention. :)


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey all
Lovely to hear all the news... 
Pinkie.. Snap for tomorrow.. Day 7 stims for me...

Bordeaux I may be in same day for EC as you also..good luck Hun 

Bekah... Glad you are relaxing... I'm thinking of changing my annual leave to be off for all of 2ww this time... Fingers crossed Hun

Mish... How is the provera making you feel? Still poorly? Xx


----------



## nobump

Feeling down, had scan today only one good size follicle, to go back on Wednesday, they are saying Friday for EC and Monday for transfe assuming they get and egg and it progresses. We can go through the next steps together our timings are almost the same.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Bekah78

Big hug nobump. It only takes one. Got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful, sounds like a good idea to me, especially if you can relax and wouldn't be tempted to get the vac or ironing board out ;)


----------



## MishC

I'm glad everyones doing good and progressing well.

Bek - Good on you for not getting a test. TBH I wouldn't test until day 14 at the earliest just so I have an accurate reading. I have good self control though so I know I could do it.

Bordeaux - That makes sense regarding the trigger. I thought I must have misunderstood what you'd wrote.

Pinkie - My glad your dog is getting better its horrible when the dogs are poorly.

Nobump - I have everything crossed for you. I can understand why you feel disheartened I think I would too but you still never know.

Hope - I finished the provera last night. As you know I was really quite bad with it on Friday but I had a bit of a bleed on the evening so it could have been to do with that. Since then I've been ok with it. I stopped bleeding on the Friday night after about an hour so I do think its quite finished what its suppose to do. I think now I have finished taking it I should get some results but we'll see.

Nothing is ever simple with me i'm know as 'Michelle the difficult one' at the clinic but all in a laughing kind of way. The fact that things have gone so off schedule this early on does make me think there is a good chance that it wont work. I'm wondering why my E2 levels were so low and will this affect things with the IVF, do we need to rethink me medicines etc. I'm going to ask them tomorrow so I have peace of mind.

I had a little laugh to myself earlier. I thought I made this little thread so I was going through things at the same time as other people and now I've fallen right behind ...lol. Its very typical of me. Never mind eh!


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Misch C.

I can only imagine the frustration I was behind one day and it felt awful. Also I think the not knowing is not so nice , when I dont know I always think the worst.

It sounds like a medication issue with you though did they talior everything to your specific needs ? 

Hopefully you will catch up but we will keep on here until we all have our answers you have been a great support to us so would love to still share your journey with you no matter what stage we are at.

really hope you get answers sooner rather than later !


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, I hope you get all the answers tomorrow and they give you the thumbs up to stim. It doesn't matter being a bit behind if it means that everything is right. 

nobump, one thing I have learnt from experience is that its quality that counts, not necessarily big numbers. Stay positive, keeping everything crossed that follicle is your BFP.

Bordeaux, when is your next scan? How are you feeling?

Bekah, gladyou are taking it easy, I'm planning on some time off for TWW too.

Hopeful, sounds like its all going well, looks like we'll all be in at the same time!

Hope everyone else is ok xxx

AFM, scan went well. The nurse counted 11 follicles, biggest 1.2 but most at 0.8/0.9cm. I have next scan on Saturday, hoping for EC Monday, fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## Bekah78

Hey mishc. 
Hope you get the answers tomorrow. Maybe write the questions down so you don't forget any. My mind normally goes blank when I've got an appointment then I remember what I should have asked on my way home. 
Like Bordeaux said, we will be here with you as we're Ivf buddies what ever our different stages are. These things are so unpredictable that no one knows when they start when tigger and collection will be with any accuracy.


----------



## Bekah78

Great news pinkie. Is your OH going to be back for the next scan or will your mum be able to go with you again?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks Bekah, DH will be back Friday night so he can come with me. he is really pleased, as am I! xx


----------



## KaySC

I went today for my 6th day of stimming scan, everything is looking good, I have 10 follicles but they need to grow just a little bit more so back on Friday for a scan.

I had a right time with them trying to get blood, took them 3 attempt and in the end they had to use a syringe to get my blood out and now both my arms are killing me! Still what is a few more needles! :thumbup:

Pinkie - I saw you in the waiting room with your mum today, I kinda wanted to say hi and good luck but I didn't want to seem like some weird internet stalker! :nope:


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey all.... Well scan here also... I had about 7 on left and 7 on right... Lead at 13, two at 12, two at 11 and rest 10 or less so hoping but reckon scan will be on Friday but have to go another couple of days...
Hope you are all well.

Mish... Bless you.. Like bek said write it all down... You may be starting stimming tomorrow right?? Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Wow I regret not asking size and amount of folicles , I have a scan tomorrow , they scan every other day where I am getting so tired


----------



## Bekah78

Great that DH going to be with you for your next scan Pinkie! :)

Sounds like most of you ladies have had several scans. I only got two to check baseline, had to have the second because wasn't right the first time.... And then only one scan to check if responding to stims. Shows how much it varies between authorities/clinics. 

Bordeaux hope tomorrow's scan goes ok. Look forward to hearing about numbers and sizes tomorrow ;) 

Great news Kay and hopeful. Hope Fridays scans go well too! 

Nobump, hope you're feeling a bit better now. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Bek.. I only got one last time also on day stims and that was it... This time I'm paying... So seems I got another scan!


----------



## Hopefulx2

No bump... Wanted to share a story that may help you feel more positive

A colleague who I rarely see told me her story today as she is now 8month pregnant.. She had ivf... And on the day of ec they only got 2 and only 1 made it. She almost didn't bother with the et as she the embryo was fading at day 2... 8 months on she is about to give birth

Loads of love and all crossed for you xxx


----------



## nobump

Read through all but on phone so hard to note all that is going on. lots going on for everyone.
Feeling more positive today, fx for scan tomorrow.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Bordeaux

Cetrotide is horrible , took it this evening and feel slightly off . Even the way the injection is so complex and the needle is not friendly


----------



## Pinkie 33

Its all happening! 

Bordeaux, what is cetrotide for? 

nobump. glad you are feeling more positive. Hopeful's colleague shows how it can work with low numbers. You just need one good one.

Kay, you should have said hello, I wouldn't have thought you were weird! I find the waiting room hard as everyone is so quiet and looks at the floor. Me and DH and also me and Mum chat away to make it a bit easier! Great news about your follies, hope Fridays scan goes well.

bekah, on my first two IVFs I had three scans to check stims but this time two. It varies to how you respond I think. I'm not disappointed, its such a long haul for us, quite glad I have a few days off now.

Mish, hope things get moving for you today.

Hope everyone else is doing well, xxx


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - I'm not overly frustrated it's just the 'not knowing'. I thought things were going quite wrong. You have to remember I attempted IVF in October last year and decided to stop at this exact stage because there was a build up of fluid in my uterus which they thought was caused my fallopian tube. 

Yes my medication is tailor made to suite my body. Apparently I don't need high doses of anything so it only cost me £700 for all medicines. 

You should call up your clinic and ask them the number/size of follicles if you want to know. They might huff and puff but you'll get the answers you want.

What is Cetrotide? I assume its a rather large needle!

Pinkie - Great news regarding your scan. Are you happy with the results so far? Glad to hear DH will be with you on Friday I bet you're getting really excited now.

Bek - Good idea about writing things down but I must admit I forgot to do that. Luckily I did remember everything though. I can't believe just how relaxed I am even with all of these little glitches. 

Kay - Glad to hear your scan went well too. Ouch with the blood tests! I think i'd have gone mad with the phlebotomist if it had taken her so many attempts on me. I'm not a fan of blood tests.

Hope - Wow your follicles sound good, I bet you were please with that result!

Nobump - How did your scan go?

So ladies I had my scan this morning. It showed the lining of my womb was nice and thin so they're very please with that but I now have fluid in the cavity. Normally they would say the fluid is caused by the fallopian tubes but considering I've had both of mine removed they're pretty stumped to why it is there. I have now found out that I didn't need the operation in January and probably could have gone ahead with the IVF in October ...lol Never mind eh! At least I have peac of mind that the fluid isn't toxic. My nurse said she thinks I will start stimming tomorrow night but she has to check with the professor as my cause is unusual. I have been told that if the fluid is still that at EC then they will not implant the embryos as they wouldn't survive. She is hoping that the fluid just disappears over the next 2 weeks. When I initially got scanned in June last year there was no fluid so it's a bit of a mistry.

Good news is I misunderstood what they told me about my E2 levels. I thought the nurse said they were to low but apparently they need to be low. I've had more blood tests today to make sure they're still low but after checking my ovaries they expect the tests to be good. She also said that everything else looks good and she really thinks we'll get things going tomorrow. We just have to keep our fingers crossed that this fluid goes away. Luckily the fluid will not affect the stimulation phase either.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Misch ,

Looks like there is light slowly shinning through at the end of the tunnel for you really hope these next days go as planned.

if you didn't need the tube removal that would be a real shame . Fingers crossed the fluid goes away soon ! 

As for me a crazy day went for my scan had over 20 follicles they reckon can collect 15 healthy ones. Driving to France only to get a call once in France that said they want to scan me tomorrow as blood test show estrogen levels are good and ec could be Saturday


----------



## Bordeaux

Sorry size of the 15 were around 17 mm and they will collect at 19 I think its mm they used but I know I had 2 points to come up . Lining is where it should be . Now just need close monitoring so no ohss


----------



## Hopefulx2

Fingers crossed mish this is the start! Come on!!!! Great news Bordeaux x


----------



## Bordeaux

Still nervous dont feel like popping the fizz yet just praying each day is ok


----------



## Bordeaux

How are you hopeful ?


----------



## Bekah78

Great news ladies. Can understand not wanting to open the fizz just yet Bordeaux. At each stage I'd convinced myself I was going to get bad news and it turned out to be the opposite. Funny how we can over think things through something like this. 

Nobump hope today's scan went well!


----------



## Hopefulx2

How are you bekah??

I'm ok Bordeaux... Thanks for asking... Another scan Friday so we will see then!!!! Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful, I'm ok thanks. Had an emotional wobbly late Monday night/Tuesday morning. Convinced myself it hadn't worked. Calmed down after a bit though when thought about it sensibly and realised far too early to tell either way. Another week to wait.... Think this has been hardest part of the whole process. Went out for lunch today which was nice. Just needed a change of scenery. 
Glad to see you're doing ok too xx


----------



## nobump

Mishc - I was showing fluid, spotted through out stims but was ok at last 2 scans...


Was feeling wiped out yesterday... had another scan, might have 2 follicles from right ovary, left ovary has not responded... but they said they will still drain. Nurse said she had seen this working for others.

Took shot last night, can feel things going on...

ER at 10:30 tomorrow, and transfer all being well on Monday!!

Spending the weekend through with my family as they are closer to the clinic, will see how I feel/look on Saturday, might let my mum in on things... 

not looking forward to being in the TWW if I get that far FX


----------



## Pinkie 33

Good luck tomorrow nobump, keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you have a restful evening and can relax. xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck no bump! Hope it goes well for you tomorrow!


----------



## Beaglemommy2

Hi all again, sorry I haven't respond for a while, I keep forgetting my password! Oops! 

How is everyone getting on? 

-Bekah ur in your 2ww, what day is you pregnancy test? 

-The cetrotide, I didn't think was that bad, needle wise, the menopur hurt me more this time, however it did bring me out in what was like a big itchy heat lump..

So I currently had my e\t on Sunday so it was a 5 day transfere... Had one really good egg, so we decided to have 2 put bk as the other wasn't that good! However, I know it is only day 4,since transfer I am not feeling very hopeful, last ivf I jus new it had worked... Maybe I'm just reading I to things to much 
Hope and faith to all you fellow ivf ladies xxx


----------



## Beaglemommy2

-bump good luck for tomorrow, have lots of faith and stay positive, my left ovary didn't respond at all on my first ivf attempt, and I so happened to become pregnant! :)


----------



## Beaglemommy2

Hopefulsx and Bordeaux- u have egg collection coming up soon? Getting exciting xxx

Misc- are u on the long protocol? Your treatment sounds complicated, wish u all the luck :)


----------



## Bekah78

I test on Wednesday... Seems like I've been waiting for ages. Can't wait for you ladies to join me :)


----------



## Beaglemommy2

Pinkie- hope everything goes to plan an ec takes place Monday :)) 

Bekah- just read bk through the post we both have test day on the 5th... Sending you lost of baby dust xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Beaglemommy2 said:


> Hi all again, sorry I haven't respond for a while, I keep forgetting my password! Oops!
> 
> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> -Bekah ur in your 2ww, what day is you pregnancy test?
> 
> -The cetrotide, I didn't think was that bad, needle wise, the menopur hurt me more this time, however it did bring me out in what was like a big itchy heat lump..
> 
> So I currently had my e\t on Sunday so it was a 5 day transfere... Had one really good egg, so we decided to have 2 put bk as the other wasn't that good! However, I know it is only day 4,since transfer I am not feeling very hopeful, last ivf I jus new it had worked... Maybe I'm just reading I to things to much
> Hope and faith to all you fellow ivf ladies xxx

Pressed done too early.... Was going to add that I've been feeling like this too. But tonight I've had all sorts of twinges so am feeling positive again. Think with all that our bodies and hormones go through it's not surprising we have these ups and downs.... When do you test? Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Beaglemommy2 said:


> Pinkie- hope everything goes to plan an ec takes place Monday :))
> 
> Bekah- just read bk through the post we both have test day on the 5th... Sending you lost of baby dust xxx

Looks like we were typing at the same time. Great that we test the same day. Lots of baby dust for you too xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Bekah- I totally sympathise with the emotional rolla cost of tww but best of luck are you distracting yourself at all ??? 

Good luck no bump 

so egg collection is Saturday now for us timeline is moving like crazy.


----------



## Beaglemommy2

I test same day as you bek...! :) What time is your appointment? Where is your treatment! 

Yes I know I really don't know y I feel like this, this time, last time I went the whole 2 weeks without testing! It's driving me crazy already, and I have about 100 tests in my cupboard... :/


----------



## Beaglemommy2

Bordeaux- is this ur first ivf? Egg collection Saturday that's great stuff, how you feeling about it? Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Wow we were all updating at the same time.

Begal- thats great that you have been able to hold off from testing not too long now.


----------



## Bordeaux

Yup this is my first ivf really excited and them nervous I think I have experienced so many emotions.


----------



## Beaglemommy2

I no but the first time I found so exciting! I personally enjoyed it! Felt like I had finally been listened too etc...! Have u enjoyed it? Where are you having treatment? Don't get worrying about e/c you will be fine! Xxx


----------



## Bekah78

I have had a fairly quiet week since ET last Friday. I went out for lunch yesterday and my friend is meeting me for lunch tomorrow. 
We've been having our treatment in Glasgow, but I'll be testing at home. I've purposely not bought any tests so that I'm not tempted. I just have the kit the clinic provided. Are you having to go into clinic for your test beaglemommy? 
Hope egg collection goes well Bordeaux. 
Keeping yourselves busy too? 
Xx


----------



## MishC

Good Evening all

Bordeaux - Whats Fizz? Not long unti EC you must be getting excited!

No bump - That's good that there are 2 follicles! Did they say what caused the fluid and how it went?

Good luck with EC tomorrow. How long have you been stimming for?

Bek - How are you feeling? What hormonal support are you in now? Not long until testing day now.

Beagle - Yes i'm on long protocol. My treatment should have been fairly straight forward im just a complicated case things seem to go a little wrong and my body likes to test the consultants. Good luck with testing!

Ive finally got the go ahead to start stimming!


----------



## Bekah78

MishC said:


> Good Evening all
> 
> Bordeaux - Whats Fizz? Not long unti EC you must be getting excited!
> 
> No bump - That's good that there are 2 follicles! Did they say what caused the fluid and how it went?
> 
> Good luck with EC tomorrow. How long have you been stimming for?
> 
> Bek - How are you feeling? What hormonal support are you in now? Not long until testing day now.
> 
> Beagle - Yes i'm on long protocol. My treatment should have been fairly straight forward im just a complicated case things seem to go a little wrong and my body likes to test the consultants. Good luck with testing!
> 
> Ive finally got the go ahead to start stimming!

Yay, That's great news! 

I'm feeling ok. Bit bloated, spotty and getting a few twinges. Now they could be good signs, or it could be that I'm just being far more observant than normal. I've been up and down though since Monday. Before then I was taking it all in my stride. Mood is Up today because my friend who lives 3hrs away is insisting on driving up to have lunch with me tomorrow. She's been through this herself, and her DH told her she was a hormonal mess too.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Blinking Nora! Fab news mish!!!! Whoop!!
Good luck all xx


----------



## MishC

Its a complete miracle isn't it! Lets see what hiccups the next stage can cause. I'm still miles behind but he-ho lets just hope its all worth it.


----------



## nobump

Misbc fluid was blood for me, not sure why it was, double dose of burserelin for a while.

Just relaxing tonight, gravelly through to be close to clinic, had a soak in bath, got a good book, up early tomorrow, hope this helps. Was given a room with shower only, but got it changed. New house only has a shower miss reading in the bath. Think I will want a soak after ER.


----------



## Bordeaux

Just took the trigger shot , now hope that ohss does not set in only eating protein and lucazade


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bordeuax, drink plenty of water but little and often. It should help xx


----------



## Bekah78

Bordeaux, I was also told to drink 8 glasses of water a day after ER to reduce chance of ohss. 

Nobump, hope ER goes well for you today. Will be thinking of you. Xx


----------



## MishC

Nobump - Cheers for your reply. I know mine isn't blood the ultra sound showed that my lining was thin and the provera got rid of all the blood. I spoke to my consultant who said it's an abnormality which they haven't seen before and they're hoping during the stimming it'll go away. My nurse said when my endoemtrium thickens she expects it to just disappear because it wasn't there before I started the drugs. It may be a reaction to the buserelin!

Good luck with ER today :)

Pinkie - How are things with you?

Bordeaux - I thought it was the trigger but I wasn't sure.

Hope/Bek - how are you today?

Everyone - I was just wondering what drugs everyone has taken??
I am/was

Buserelin - Down regulation
Merional - Stimulation
Gonazi - Trigger
+ Provera for an extra bleed


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Mish

I'm good thanks, scan tomorrow. Really looking forward to DH coming home tonight, its been hard running the business, looking after poorly pooch and doing this :wacko:

I've been on:

Buserelin
Menopur
Pregnyl (trigger shot)

I had no idea there were so many different stims. My first IVf was with Gonal F and Ovidrelle for trigger. These were much easier as they were in pens and you just turned the dial to the right dose. Menopur involves a lot of messing about with capsules and vials of liquid!

Have you started stims now? How is it going?


----------



## nobump

Got 2 eggs! Will get an update in the morning on progress, FX.

Down reg. Suprecur
Stims menopur
Trigger not sure


----------



## Bekah78

nobump said:


> Got 2 eggs! Will get an update in the morning on progress, FX.
> 
> Down reg. Suprecur
> Stims menopur
> Trigger not sure

Fingers crossed its good news in the morning! Xx


----------



## Bekah78

MishC. I'm good thanks. Had a lovely lunch with my friend. 
How are you? Feeling ok on stims?

I had prostrap for down reg.
Gonal f for stims
Not sure what my trigger was. 
Xx


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - Yeah I started stimming yesterday. There is a lot of messing around with the merional too. I have to make the drug up myself. I have to add the right amount of water to a vial of powder then use a needle to put it into a syringe then make sure I have the all the drug in the syringe then change the needle and inject it. I stabbed myself in the thumb yesterday which caused a lot of blood ...lol

Nobump - Good news on getting 2. Fingers crossed they do good tomorrow.

Bek - I'm good thanks I feel fine on the stims thanks. 

Did anyone have to use any antibiotic cream while stimming?? Its normal protocol in Leeds. The cream is called dacalin (I think). I have to use it for 5 days! Oh joy ..lol


----------



## nobump

Misc sounds like menopur, water camera in small vials then had to mix with powder in different bottles, and change needles.

Now got joy of injectiby gel from Sunday morning but no needles this time.

Bourduex is your ER tomorrow? I have no recollection of mine, just feel very tired and a litter tender, wishing you luck.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Yay nobump :happydance: Fingers crossed for good news tomorrow.

Bordeaux, good luck with EC, hope all goes well.

Mish, I don't use antibiotic cream, do you just rub it in after the jab? Haven't heard of that before. Hope your eggs are growing nicely.

How is everyone else doing?

Scan for me in the morning, hoping for a EC date xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Glad your DH is home pinkie. Hope scan goes well tomorrow. Excited for you hearing when EC is. 

Good luck Bordeaux with your EC. Hope it goes well!

Mish. I didn't have antibiotic cream either. No did I have to mix any of my injections. They all came ready to go. 

Everyone else doing ok? This tww seems to be lasting forever! I've resisted temptation to test early so far......


----------



## MishC

Sorry girls I clearly haven't explained myself very well regarding the antibiotic cream. In Leeds it's standard procedure that on day 6 of stimming you start a vaginal antibiotic cream to make sure you haven't developed anything like thrush that could affect a developing embryo. Its 1ml of cream every night just before you go to sleep for 5 days.

I noticed something very embarrassing tonight, I have a spot type thing just near my labia. Ive not had anything like this before so i've totally freaked out beyond belief. Has anyone else had anything like this happen? Im now wondering is it the drugs or just one of those things?? Totally freaking out!!


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey mish... Ignore it.. Don't look.. We want easy running for you now!!! (Seriously though I'm not sure though Hun)
Hope you are all well.. 
No bump. That's great news!! Come on eggies!!!
Bek... When is test day again? You are good . I was terrible last time
Bordeaux .. Good luck tomorrow

Arm.. Booked in for EC on tues.. We got 19 follies showing with leads at 17mm so one more day stimming then we are off!


----------



## Bekah78

Great news hopeful. Trigger injection Sunday then? 

Test date is Wednesday the 5th. Eek! I think I'm only being good because I'm really nervous it'll be negative. 

Mish, I got a couple but just put antiseptic cream on them and they disappeared really quickly. I put it down to hormones being all over the place.


----------



## Bekah78

Ps Mish, no I didn't have to use any cream.


----------



## MishC

Hope - That really made me laugh. When I noticed it in the shower I thought to myself just ignore it and pretend its not there ...lol.

Bek - That's good to know it's has eased my mind a lot. It did cross my mind that its hormones because its happened when i've started stimming. I'm just going to leave it and hope that it goes tomorrow.

What's everyones plans this weekend?


----------



## MishC

Hope - Good luck with EC on Tuesday

Bek - I have everything crossed for you on Wednesday! I bet its getting a little hard to hold off now.

Pinkie - Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I bet EC will be early next week.

Bordeaux - Good luck with EC tomorrow.

Nobump - FX you get good results tomorrow. We'll all be here for you 

:)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bordeaux, how are you? How was EC? Will they call with fertilisation rates tomorrow?

nobump, how are you? is it ET tomorrow?

Mish, I'm sure the spots are from the drugs. I get dry skin and very spotty when on the progesterone. The things we have to go through! Thank goodness for this place for all those questions we wouldn't ask anyone else!

How is everyone else doing? Any plans for the weekend?

AFM, scan went well. They found 19 follies ranging from 0.6 at smallest to 1.6 at largest with the majority around 1 - 1.3. I'm back for another scan on Monday and hoping for EC mid week. Had hoped for EC a bit sooner but as they found a lot more follies its ok. Feeling very tired now. MiL cooking us roast beef tomorrow so a weekend of rest I think.

xxx


----------



## nobump

I'm out one egg not mature other fertilised abnormally.


----------



## Pinkie 33

nobump I'm so sorry. Big hugs. Are they still growing the one on? Do you have a Plan B? I hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Bekah78

So sorry to hear your news. Big hugs nobump. What now? Hope you're ok. Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Didn't want to mention it earlier as didn't want it to sound negative, but maybe now a better time to mention it. My pharmacist had a couple of attempts at Ivf. Her first she got one egg which didn't fertilise. The next time she got more eggs and that resulted in her twin boys. There's hope it will work better next time if you try again xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Oh no bump that is disappointing what have they said they will do now ? 

Pinkie glad your scan went well fcx all will grow smoothly for you.

misch dont worry I was freaking out about everything , discharge all the not pretty stuff was calling on the emergency line so many times.

EC went well less eggs than they expected at 9 but now super nervous now waiting for that quality call tomorrow ... just a waiting
game 

There was more eggs but they said they dont count because of quality ....I would like to know what is considered quality


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bordeaux, its usually size/maturity. Our clinic go for EC when there are at least 3 follies measuring 1.8. This means there are a lot that don't get to full size but they wont risk OHSS trying to get them all there. Hope that makes sense. 9 is good, rest up and relax x


----------



## Hopefulx2

No bump I'm so sorry xxx have a super big glass of wine and be nice to yourself xxx

Congrats Bordeaux and good luck x


----------



## nobump

Thanks all, it was just a quick call from a nurse. Will get a date through to see doctor, can also make a councilling appointment if I want. 
Don't think I can do this again, just feel drained. Think will make appointment with own gp next week. 

the clinic we used said they would wait 3 cycles until trying anything else I think at the start when they were explaining things.

Pinkie that's great results


----------



## Bekah78

Counselling sounds like a good idea. People I've spoken to who've been through attempts in the past have advised taking advantage of the service as get found it really helped. Maybe they can help you make informed decisions.


----------



## Pinkie 33

nobump, some counselling may help. 3 cycles between IVF is fairly standard and although it can seem like an age away, I was actually really glad of the break between IVF1 and IVf2. You may think differently about it after talking it through with your consultant and GP. xx


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - 19 follicles is fab! Hoepfully they'll get some good ones when they do EC. How long have you been stimming for?

Nobump - I'm so sorry to hear your news I cant imagine how you must be feeling right now. Are you able to try again? 

I didn't want to say anything to you at the time but my clinic told me that high amounts of buserelin cause problems when stimming and that's why they didn't put my dose up when my lining hadn't thinned. Maybe you should ask your clinic if that had any thing to do with why you didn't respond very well to the stimulation drugs.

Bordeaux - Glad EC went well and 9 is still a good amount. lol @ calling the emergency line. My embarrassing spot has gone right down now. I nearly died last night, I thought of all the times to get a spot down there why has my body chose now.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks Mish, I've been stimming 10 days now. Really happy with 19 follies and hope that we can get 8-10 mature eggs from them. 

Glad your spot has gone!


----------



## MishC

Just checking - Did you girls get EWCM while stimming?


----------



## Bordeaux

YES ! misch I got that was strange as it was thicker than normal .

Having done some research 9 
eggs is good for short protocol .

Pinkie that is a great number I had a little bit more follicles and received that amount of eggs so you should reach that mark or even more which would be great.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Pinkie I have 19 too ... Let's hope we are both ok... I'm in Tuesday..
Mish.. Yes .. Sorry if tmi but mine is quite slippery ! Odd.. Any my boobs are unbelievably sore also


----------



## nobump

Hopefull and Mishc I noticed more cm as well, and my nipples were permanently erect, they are inverted normally. All signs I normally get around ovulation.


----------



## Bordeaux

Yes it was so much at times I thought I was bleeding and ran to the toilet to check.

pinkie and hopeful good luck so exciting ...hope you have some embryos you can freeze... I am still
waiting .....


----------



## Bordeaux

They called we got 4 embryos out of the nine eggs so et on Tuesday hopefully we can freeze 3 .


----------



## Pinkie 33

That's great! Hope you are resting up xx


----------



## Bordeaux

No not at all I've been doing gardening the sedation went ok and only very small spotting after the collection which stopped by the evening. 

The nurse said my waking up fromthe sedation and recovery was on of the fastest she had seen.

No cramping etc but I was on very low stimms .


----------



## nobump

Bordeaux that's fab news, good luck for Tuesday.


----------



## Bekah78

Great news Bordeaux. Good luck for Tuesday! 

Mish, yes I got cm too. No other symptoms. Breasts were just as always. I have put weight on though but that could be due to lack of exercise as I took it easy once had prostrap and throughout treatment.


----------



## Bekah78

Hope you're doing ok nobump. Xx


----------



## Bekah78

How are you doing beaglemommy? Have you been tempted to test early? DH has told me not to. I'm tempted but am also feeling nervous. Got a feeling it hasn't worked. Don't know why, but just got to wait and see. Hope you're doing ok. 

Hope you other ladies are doing ok with stimming or waiting for ET.


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - When are you having ET? 4 fertilized... You must be happy with that! 

Pinkie/Hopeful - Things sound promising. Do either of you know when ET is happening?

Bek - How are you feeling?

Question for everyone

How long did you stim for?
What dose were you on?
When did you get scanned?

As it stands I'll be stimming for 9 days then i'll have my first scan to see how thing are. They expect me to stim for a further 2 days and then be ready to trigger.

I'm on the lowest dose of stims.


----------



## Bekah78

Hi Mish

I stim'd for 10 days. Dose of 225mg of gonal f. 
I got scaned on Tuesday and Friday, started stim that Friday. Had scan the following Friday, did trigger injection on Sunday and was in for EC Tuesday and ET Friday. Hope that makes sense. 

Mixed feelings here. Just getting more and more nervous about testing. Keep thinking my period is coming.


----------



## Bordeaux

I stimmed for 7 days 112.5 gonal f had a scan day 6 and 8 and 9 ec day 11. 

I never knew that not all eggs made it and not all embryos were viable , like I said from the beginning trying to avoid reading too much as I scare myself easily.


Now I am super nervous about et just under 3 days bed rest I am going to aim for . 

Any tips about how to increase chance of implantation???


----------



## Bekah78

I heard Brazil nuts and pineapple juice have a natural ingredient in them that contain selenium (I think that's what it's called) which helps implantation. I heard not to have fresh pineapple, just the juice. Hope ET goes well Bordeaux!


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey all
Hoe you are all well
I'm EC on Tuesday and aiming for 5 day again so et on Sunday

I've been drinking lots of raspberry leaf tea as good for lining but will stop day before et and also eating Brazil nuts 

I am also taking selenium vitamins x


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey mish
11 days
375
Scanned day7 and 10 x


----------



## MishC

Thanks for your replies everyone. I thought day 9 for my first scan seemed a little late but its not that bad really.

Bek - I have a good feeling about you i'm sure everything will work out ok. I can imagine how nervous you must be thought I think I will be too.

Bordeaux - I didn't think they advised bed rest after ET?

Hope - What happens to the lining in between EC/ET? 

What support are you all on after ET?


----------



## Hopefulx2

What do you mean mish? I will use hot water bottles after EC until before et..'continue with tea etc but then stop all on night before... Then I will try to carry on as normal.. Booked two weeks off this time though and it's so needed as my job is quite stressful so glad to turn off from it and focus on me x
So what's next for you mish?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Mish I was day 10 scan only first time around x


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Misch- et is Tuesday.

Its mixed the opinion on what to do after et I have heard no hot baths
etc keep constant environment.

I have heard rest for 1 day or up to 
5 days, but that may be excessive but watched it on a blog and she had twins. Others say not to rest for too long as you should have circulation going around your uterus.

They gavw me blood thinning injections and progesterone to put up my you know what ...did anyone else have these ? 

I am eating and going about my daily stuff as normal . Did gardening , went ikea and then restaurant for dinner with dh .

my ovaries do feel like little satsumas but nothing esle really.

I hope all of you the best in your next stages. 

pinapple core and brazil nuts seem to be a constant so going to go with them


----------



## Bordeaux

Oh also wearing socks the feet shouldn't be cold.

Anyone doing acupuncture? I thought I would and then just couldn't imagine being poked with more needles ...


----------



## Hopefulx2

I'm having pre and post ET acupuncture x


----------



## Bordeaux

Do's:

Keep tummy warm up to ET

Take a good pre-natal vitamin

Rest lot's

Drink 2 litres of filtered water

Drink plenty (like a litre) of organic milk (semi-skimmed is ok) up to EC for protein

Be realistic but positive

*Change the needle if you bruise when injecting

*Put something warm on the injection site as it helps the needle go in easier.

*Have some 'fat' clothes for the end of stimms...you may need them (and joggers aren't the best look all the time!)

*Eat 65grams of protein a day up to EC

Take some time everyday for yourself to focus, whether you just read, listen to CD, do yoga or acupuncture

Take it one day at a time, step by step

*Get your 5 a day

*And one that someone here said the other day - when things get to you get back in your ivf bubble and just concentrate on you and DH for a bit

Get as much sleep as you can and keep you diary free but plan to speak to close friends to give you moral support

*Go careful of who you tell about the whole procedure and the actual dates

*Plan lots of nice things, meals out and watch DVDs to pass the 2ww in a nice way - appreciate all those things you might not be able to do so easily with a baby at home - pma.

Take a sanitary pad for any bleeding for egg collection and plenty to do if you have a wait, and something for hubby to eat if they don't provide food for him

Take arnica 6c for egg collection to help bruising and soreness

*Talk with your OH - they are just as stressed and upset / nervous / excited as us

*Do ask the nurses any questions* however silly you think they are.

Do call the clinic if you are unsure of anything - thats what they are there for

Don't panic if you get period like pains in the 2ww - I think everyone does or at least its very common.

Do take time off if you need it and don't feel guilty

*Let your self cry - we're on a lot of hormones!!

Do think positively but be prepared to be realistic

Do trust your own body

Do use an ice cube on your skin before you stick the needle in as it numbs the area and you can't feel it.

Do take a sick bag with you in the car for after EC just in case, (I puked on way home)

Do believe, PMA goes a long way!

Enjoy doing nothing and putting your feet up for a little each day.

*Take some time everyday for yourself to focus, whether you just read, listen to CD, do yoga or acupuncture

Power of your body and mind, you're stronger than you think you are

Don'ts:

Take ibuprofen (it's dangerous to the baby

Go swimming after EC (risk of infection)

Have unprotected*sex during treatment (bit late when I found out about this*this week whoops)Plan out expected dates...they seem to change

Think other people will understand if they hadn't experienced it...it's rare.

Use the hot water bottle that is keeping your tummy warm up to ET with the cover off...I have still have the burn marks

Remember you are not alone on this rollercoaster - always lots of friendly advice on here :)

Google procedures and conditions!!!

Don't smoke

Don't bottle up what you think or feel - don't think your being silly

Don't feel like your on your own we're all here

Don't be afraid to question what the doctors tell you

Don't take too much on when you are going through this - its not selfish to say no to things

Don't think your partner doesn't understand - they are often the best form of support as they are right there with you

But equally don't forget to be there for them - (I think that was the biggest lesson I learnt, that it was ok for him to have his off days due to stress)

Don't wear make up, nail varnish, perfume or use strongly smelling shower products/deodorants *on the day of EC/ET as the chemicals in them can affect eggs. Same for DH.*

*Don't take the antibiotics, (if you are given them) after EC and then lie down, you must be upright for at least half hour or they will burn a hole in your throat (they are really strong!)

Don't be afraid of spotting during 2WW, implantation bleeding can happen I had it for 2 days, just like start of period between days 9 and 11.

Don't be afraid of the procedures, they aren't half as bad as your mind will*expect them to be.

Do anything strenuous during 2ww - get someone else to do it!

Do gardening or if you do, it must only be light gardening and wear gloves.

Plan on driving for 24 hours from EC if you are having sedation...think it's the same with GA as well. Apparently you aren't insured if you do if you had an accident.

We hope you find these helpful!

I found this list on another site about what to do after ec


----------



## MishC

Hope - You said - 'I've been drinking lots of raspberry leaf tea as good for lining but will stop day before et ' - I just wondered what you meant by that....

I don't blame you for taking some time off work. I think I would too at least that way you can relax.

Bordeaux - ET Tomorrow eeeek how exciting! Are you having 2 put back? Was the blood thinning injection called Fragman? - I'll have a read through that huge list of do's you've just typed now.

What's everyone's real name?


----------



## Beaglemommy2

Hi all, everyone is sounding really positive well done all!
So sorry nobump, easier said then done to remain hopefull, I waited 5 months to start ivf again an it done me a world of good! 
Bekah- I'm really struggling these 2weeks are killing me, yes I have done a test an I really wish I hadn't because it was negative! I'm hoping that I have tested to Walt as mine was a 5 day transfer! :/ I'm feeling really low! Personally, it's ok for every1 to tell u not to do one, they don't realise how hard it is! Xxxx


----------



## Bordeaux

I would have done one right after the appointment no patience at all so don't be hard on yourself...hope it was a false negative. Do you have any other symptoms? How many days has it been ?


----------



## MishC

Everyone - I have done an update on the 1st page.

I have added everyones details. If I have missed anything off or gotten anything wrong just let me know and i'll change it. I'll update it as we go!

Beaglemummy - If you give me your details i'll add you :)


----------



## Bordeaux

I would have done one right after the appointment no patience at all so don't be hard on yourself...hope it was a false negative. Do you have any other symptoms? How many days has it been ?


----------



## KaySC

Been to the hospital this morning for my last scan and I have 10 good follicles (and lots of smaller ones) so my egg retrieval is this Wednesday, yay! I'm happy on so many levels especially since my stomach pains are pretty much constant now and I can't seem to sit in a comfortable position!

Just hope my eggies are good quality.


----------



## Bekah78

MishC said:


> Hope - You said - 'I've been drinking lots of raspberry leaf tea as good for lining but will stop day before et ' - I just wondered what you meant by that....
> 
> I don't blame you for taking some time off work. I think I would too at least that way you can relax.
> 
> Bordeaux - ET Tomorrow eeeek how exciting! Are you having 2 put back? Was the blood thinning injection called Fragman? - I'll have a read through that huge list of do's you've just typed now.
> 
> What's everyone's real name?

Mish. I've heard raspberry leaf tea is linked to miscarriage. Have heard its good if go overdue though for starting labour. I just avoided it altogether. 

My really name is Rebekah. Bit obvious though. Lol. Just heading to page one to see the update now :)


----------



## Bekah78

Beaglemommy2 said:


> Hi all, everyone is sounding really positive well done all!
> So sorry nobump, easier said then done to remain hopefull, I waited 5 months to start ivf again an it done me a world of good!
> Bekah- I'm really struggling these 2weeks are killing me, yes I have done a test an I really wish I hadn't because it was negative! I'm hoping that I have tested to Walt as mine was a 5 day transfer! :/ I'm feeling really low! Personally, it's ok for every1 to tell u not to do one, they don't realise how hard it is! Xxxx

Fingers crossed it was only negative because you tested early. I bought two tests today but now definitely going to wait till Wednesday. I think I can hang on for another couple of days. DH is off sick so he's around all day which is helping. I'd have definitely tested before now had he not been telling me not to. Xx


----------



## MishC

Beagle - Try not to worry about the negative I bet it was to early to test. 

Bek - I didn't know that but I don't drink it so i'll be ok. Well done for not testing you've done really well.

Kay - Good luck for Wednesday, 10 is a good number :)

I must say I haven't done any research in to the side effects of the stimulation side of thing so I've gone into this blind. You get some funny sensations don't you. On day 2/3 I was getting very slight period type pains which I assumed were normal as I would expect some 'senstion'. In the last couple of hours I've has 'itchy ovaries, tingling at the very top of my thighs and now some funny sensations in my lady party ..haha! Oh the joy! I wonder what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Bekah78

I think we become really aware of our bodies throughout this process. I've had a lot of twinges since ET around my ovaries. Period type cramps down my legs etc. Not sure if they're normal and I'm just more aware of them or if they're a good sign. Suppose I'll only know once I test.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello ladies

Beagle, try not to worry just yet, early testing isn't accurate x 

Bekah, I have my tests ready too! I'm really disciplined and don't test until the day before they tell me. Hoping to do the same this time too. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Mish, I agree about becoming more aware of our bodies. My ovaries are now bloated and like Kay, I find it hard to be comfortable. Stims make me tired and headachey and a little hormonal!

Kay, great number! We must have been there together again today? I'll be seeing you on Wednesday too!

How is everyone else today? xx

AFM, scan today showed 21 follies. Biggest was 2.3 :bodyb: a lot at 1.6, 1.7, 1.8 which is good. Still some diddies at 0.6, 0.7. I'm triggering tonight with EC 9am Wednesday. Keeping everything crossed for 5-10 mature eggs. DH also has to prepare for surgery (shave his bits :wacko:) in case he needs surgical sperm extraction. He has had to do this both times previously and hasn't needed to so hopefully he wont this time either. We have some sperm frozen as a back up too.


----------



## KaySC

Pinkie - Yeah I saw you again today with your fella, I was the first one in there and I think you were the second on in. I'm in at 9.30am on weds and egg collection is at 10.00am. I'm trying to stay awake at the moment so I can give myself the trigger shot, I've been up since 5am this morning so it's now catching up with me.

Good luck for Wednesday, I hope everything goes perfectly for you!


----------



## Hopefulx2

Beagle... I'm sure it's too soon... Try to stay positive Hun x

Mish.. Studies show it can help thicken the lining as it causes contractions in the uteripus which help blood flow there... I have quite a scientific job so I like clinical papers.. However it is not to be used at all for the first trimester or after et as that's exactly when you don't want the !


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck for Wednesday pinkie and Kay.


----------



## nobump

Pinkie and Kay good luck with ET. Take it easy afterwards FX


----------



## Hopefulx2

Lots of egg collections this week!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Fingers crossed for a good haul ladies! xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Good luck with the ec tomorrow ladies .

Misch fantastic stuff on the 1st page really nice to see an overview


----------



## Hopefulx2

Just looked at first page.. Great job mish x


----------



## Bekah78

Think my body is playing mind games with me. Gah! Last night I had a hint AF was going to start. Sorry if tmi! I have endometriosis so I normally get a very dark brown (old blood) type of discharge before AF. Last night I had a tiny (less than a 5p piece) amount. Well that set the waterworks off! This morning I was expecting to wake up to AF, but nothing. No signs of AF or endometriosis. I think I'm still in the game. I had put a pregnancy test on the bath ready to use this morning but I chickened out. So a) I didn't realise I was such a drama queen, although think these circumstances should expect a little drama, and b) never thought I'd be a coward about taking a test.... I've used enough of them in the past! 
! 

Anyway enough of my tmi sharing. How is everyone?


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - Good luck for today! Hope it all goes smooth for you.

Bek - You have every right to freak out I think all of us will do at some point. I still have a good feeling about you. Also a tiny bit of old blood usually means implantation has happened. So it could be a good sign. Less than 24hrs until testing. Are you taking any hormone support now? or have you had any to help this stage of the process?

Hope/Pinkie - How are you both feeling about tomorrow?

I start on the Zidoval cream tonight. I'm not entirely sure why i'm on it but hopefully it'll all help.

I have a TMI question - Have you ladies been having regular sex with your partners?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey.. Just home... 11 eggs collected so we will wait and see now!


----------



## Bekah78

Great news hopeful! Calling tomorrow for an update?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Yep xx how are you bekah?


----------



## Bekah78

Yes Mish. I have been taking progesterone in suppository form twice a day from morning of ET. I take the last one tonight. Just hve to insert them and lie down for 20 mins..... So I've done 30, just to be sure. 

As for sex, no. I've been too scared to. Our situation is a little different though with my DH having a spinal injury and paralysed from chest down so is more complicated but DH has been very understanding.


----------



## Hopefulx2

No mish... I was too scared as it would be just our luck to fall when taking all these drugs! Oh pleased for a break also I think!!!


----------



## Bekah78

I'm ok thanks hopeful. Just about to do some baking. Just trying to do things to keep myself busy. 

How are you feeling after today? I felt really sore for a few days.


----------



## Hopefulx2

I'm ok right now.. Watching a film and curled up with dog! What you baking?! X


----------



## Bekah78

Aww pets are the best company. I spent 2 days on the sofa after my et with my cats. 
I'm baking a farmhouse apple and sultana cake. Not tried it before. Hope it turns out ok! X


----------



## Hopefulx2

Oooh nice... Recipe!! I made a fresh cream sponge last night... Hubby about to bring me a slice!!! 

How long did you rest after et bekah? X


----------



## Bekah78

Two days I did absolutely nothing then taken it easy since then. I'm lucky in that DH has a support team 24hrs. They've been doing all the cleaning, ironing, lifting etc. I've been able to sit back and just given them a list of jobs. I did struggle to get my head around that, and I've put on some weight as normally I'm really active running around after DH too.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bekah, sounds really good! A small amount of blood is very often a good sign :happydance: Can you send me some cake please?!

Hopeful, 11 eggs is great! Looking forward to hearing your fertilisation rates tomorrow 

Mish, love the update on the first page! Hopefuuly in a few weeks it will be a list of BFPs!

Kay, how are you feeling before tomorrow?

How is everyone else doing?

All ok here, acupuncture this afternoon. Ready for tomorrow now! xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Are you EC tomorrow pinkie? X


----------



## Bekah78

It serves 12 so think there's enough to go around us all. My waist has expanded enough already so I certainly don't need a lot of it! 

I'm hoping beaglemommy and I start us off with some BFP's tomorrow. :) x


----------



## Hopefulx2

Come on bek and beagle x


----------



## Bordeaux

Congrats on the ec fingers crossed for the quality.


Had 2 put back so now the waiting begins the most painful part was the speculum.

pancake day today will be doing lots of eating not the tossing.

They gave me progesterone straight from ec


----------



## Bekah78

Fingers crossed for you Bordeaux. When's your test date?


----------



## Bordeaux

17th March ..how many did you transfer Bekah?


----------



## Bekah78

I had 2 put in. The other 6 weren't good enough to freeze though. So will be starting from scratch if negative.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Great news Bordeaux! Enjoy your pancakes!

Keeping everything crossed that the BFPs start tomorrow. I've just had acupuncture to get me calm for EC tomorrow. Ovaries are really uncomfy so cant wait!


----------



## Bordeaux

Bekah just remembered its test day for you tomorrow . My doctor said if you urine test its an extra two days to the blood test. Which type of test are you doing?


----------



## Bekah78

I'm doing a Urine test and it will be 15 days after EC.


----------



## Bordeaux

Good luck will be great to see a positive result on here :)


----------



## Bekah78

Thank you!! I hope so too. Feeling so nervous now. Have gut feeling it hasn't worked but hoping I'm wrong!!!!!


----------



## nobump

Good luck Bekah


----------



## Hopefulx2

Good luck for tomorrow pinkie, bek and beagle x


----------



## Bekah78

Wow lots happening tomorrow between testers and transfers etc. Good luck everyone. 

How are you doing nobump? Hope ok!! Xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

So tomorrow we have

Pinkie.. EC
Bek .. Test.
Beagle.. Test
Me.. Fert report

Who else?


----------



## Bekah78

Hopefulx2 said:


> So tomorrow we have
> 
> Pinkie.. EC
> Bek .. Test.
> Beagle.. Test
> Me.. Fert report
> 
> Who else?

I think Kay is EC tomorrow too.


----------



## Hopefulx2

I thought someone had EC today as well...


----------



## MishC

Hope - How on earth did I miss it been EC for you today! Glad it went well and hope you get good results tomorrow.

Bordeaux - Glad the ET went well lots of baby dust to you.

Bek - How are you feeling?

Well I started bleeding today!! Total nightmare, total stress aagghhhh lol. My IVF nurse thinks its the fluid that was left in my cavity so she said usually this would be a really bad sign but with me she thinks its a really good sign.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Mish mish mish.. Your body is being a bugger!!! Stressing you out like this...


----------



## Bekah78

How are your stress levels not through the roof Mish? Everything crossed the bleed is a positive thing. 

I'm ok. Just nervous. DH gone to bed but I'm too nervous to sleep just yet, lol.


----------



## Hopefulx2

What time you texting bekah?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Testing I mean!!


----------



## Bekah78

Think around 7. Staff coming in at 9 tomorrow so want a couple hours in case it's a negative to pull myself together.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Ok.. Let us all know.. Will say a little,prayer x


----------



## Bekah78

Will do. Thanks :) x


----------



## Bekah78

Just had more bleeding so taken a test. It's negative. Will test again in the morning to make sure but pretty sure the results will be the same. :(


----------



## Bordeaux

Oh no ...this process has too many hurdles


----------



## Bekah78

It sure does. I'm rooting for you ladies. Hoping to see some BFPs!!!


----------



## Hopefulx2

Any news??????


----------



## Hopefulx2

Oh no ... Just read the earlier,post... You ok bekah?


----------



## Beaglemommy2

Hi ladies, generally I have not been the most positive person since my last post so I didn't want to drive on with my negativeness, n e way I hope ur all well, I got a negative!!! Which I new, gut instinct and well u just know do t you! 
BEkah- sending u by biggest hugs and beagle licks (my 2 beagles are my babies) actually lay in bed now having a cuddle lol! 
Ladies-don't let this get u down u have to remain positive And focused! Xxxxx


----------



## Bekah78

Hi. I'm gutted.... But ok. DH off work so not on my own. Did the clinics test and it's confirmed its negative. Just got to post off the results, wait for them to review our file, then wait for their reply telling us what's happening next.


----------



## Bekah78

So sorry beaglemommy. Big hug for you too. I agree the other ladies should stay positive. I've got everything crossed we see lots of BFPs!


----------



## Beaglemommy2

Hi bek- I no how ur feeling, I generally feel like iv gotta stay strong, all my family are all emotional an I can't cope with it I feel if I start I won't be able to stop just need to continue an focus on life! 

I know it's soon but are u going to go again soon? We now will have to pay so we need to raise the money so it's kinda a double whammy for us as that was our last free attempt! 
Just get urself lots of chocolate xxxx


----------



## Bekah78

Beaglemommy. Are you going to try again? We will but think we have to wait 6mths. Not sure if that's 6mths from when treatment started or from now. Xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Looks like we were typing at the same time. Yes we will try again. That was our first of 3 attempts. Sorry it now means raising the money for you guys. Hope that doesn't take too long. Xxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Just got the call 
9 out of 11 have fertilised
Hope you are ok beagle and bek.. It's a tough say I know x


----------



## MishC

Hope/Bek - I kinda knew IVF wouldn't be straight forward with me. I think I told you about all the problems I had when I had my daughter and then the ectopic pregnancy. It's ok though i'm trying to stay calm plus I have my daughter as a distraction ...lol

On the really positive side the bleed stopped as quick as it came. I really do think my nurse is right and its the fluid that was in my uterine cavity.

Bek - Oh no i'm so sorry I really had a good feeling about you. I'm glad you have DH there with you to keep you company. I hope the next 6 month flys by for you.

Beagle - I'm really sorry to hear you got a negative too. I hope you're ok! I'm glad you're having cuddles with your dogs. How may attempts are you allowed on the NHS?

Hope - Wow 9 fertilised! That's great. When are you having the transfer?

Nobump - How are you feeling?


----------



## Bordeaux

9 fertilised is amazing hopefully they are high grade .

Thats good Misch ...hopefully that was the fluid coming out ...wish you a smooth journey.

gosh the tww is horrible horrible ...just want to sleep the time away.


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - Did the transfer go smoothly? 

Ha, thanks but things wont go smooth for me. My body likes to surprise me at every turn. I wouldn't be me if it didn't lol. I was told I could have a scan tomorrow if I wanted but I thought I may as well just wait until Friday when its actually booked in for. 

I'm feeling pretty good today!


----------



## Bekah78

Great news hopeful. 9 out of 11 is a fantastic result! Fx for you!


----------



## Bekah78

Great news Mish. Hope it's as the nurse thought and your body was just getting rid of the extra fluid. Hopefully your body doesn't throw too many twists into things for you!


----------



## Bekah78

AFM I've told everyone who knew we were having treatment now. Waterworks have stopped. I've got a place for the Great North run in September so going to fill next 6mths training for that. Will be a good distraction. I made it onto telly last year when I did it for the first time. I was injured though and it flared up 3 miles in and was caught on camera limping over the finish line. So going to aim for a 2hr finish (made it in 2.08 last year)


----------



## Bordeaux

@ Bekah that's amazing to chanel the negative outcome.

Is 6 months the time you have to wait ? On short protocol there is no wait time.

@Mish it went well so emotional dh was there seeing them placed back was amazing really hope they stick.

it was slightly uncomfortable the speculum but I tried to keep as calm as possible.

Totally ignoring bed rest today , after reading the other ladies stories makes me believe if they stick they will stick.

doubt any will be good enough quality to freeze that's why they put back 2 . 

I am symptom checking ovaries are still large and feeling tired and downstairs is sensitive but then 0;nothing at all.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bekah and beagle I'm so sorry. I hope you find a way forward. The standard is three months between I've cycles unless you are on NHS in which case it is six. Hope the training goes well Bekah, if you have a fundraising page make sure you share it with us xx

Hopeful, nine is great! You must be delighted :happydance: when are you in for ET? 

Mish, glad the bleeding has stopped and you are feeling good. Not long until Friday. 

Kay, hope EC went well after chatting to you through the curtains in the theatre this morning!

Hope everyone else is ok xxx

AFM, eight good eggs. They think they managed to find enough sperm (just) but the quality wasn't great. They will ring with results tomorrow but in summary, if there are two (or less) ET Friday. If there are three ET Saturday with time lapse monitoring. If there are four or more ET Monday with time lapse and embryo glue. Tired now and resting up. Just hoping that we can get three or more xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Thanks Pinkie. I will do. X

I am with NHS at the mo so think its a 6mth wait. Perfect for GNR as that's in 6mths time so I should be at peak fitness when I start and will stop me mopping about. 

I'm not starting training till Monday though, and have just poured a large glass of rose. I'll have an extra one for you ladies unable to drink ;) x


----------



## KaySC

Hey Pinkie, it was nice chatting to you. Everything went really well, 12 eggs were collected which I was very pleased about and my husband produced a very good sample aswell. I'm in quite a bit of pain at the moment so I'm feet up on the sofa with a hot water bottle, I didn't think it would hurt as much as this but it's a very worthwhile cause.

Did you get asked about the time lapse photography? They mentioned it to me considering my history and said it might be able to shed some light on my problems so seeing as it can't hurt and told them to go ahead with it.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Yes we'll be using the time lapse photos if there are more than two embies. If there are two we won't as I'll have them both put back anyway. Have you had previous unsuccessful attempts? X


----------



## Bordeaux

Wow i never knew about timelapsing ...wish I did all I have is a scan from when the embryos were placed which is pretty exciting


----------



## Bekah78

Great news Kay. I was wondering how you got on. Fx'd for you!


----------



## Pinkie 33

I don't know if time lapse is done in all clinics, it's still fairly new. There are also extras that they suggest if you have had previous failed cycles like me, things like embryo glue. We got a pic of the embies going back last time and will this time but will only look at it if it leads to a baby. X


----------



## Bordeaux

What is embryo glue pinkie ?


----------



## Pinkie 33

This link from my clinic explains it best - https://www.nurture.ac.uk/news/embryoglue-improves-pregnancy-rates-by-19

We'll only be using it if we get to blast though I think x


----------



## Bordeaux

That is amazing I would have definitely opted for that if it was available.

Hopefully you get to blast x


----------



## Bekah78

Makes sense pinkie. We both saw embies going in this time but don't think I'd want a lasting memory as it's not worked. If does will be great to have a keep sake from when it all started. X


----------



## Hopefulx2

I'm the same pinkie.. Which hospital are you guys at? We are using the EEVA machine this time and glue so hoping...

Bek.. How's the rose going down.. My suggestion.. Drink till sleepy time then start training.. Your positivity is inspirational Hun x


----------



## nobump

Bekah and Beaglemummy, sorry to hear you got negatives, all I can say is take some time for yourself. I never made it to ET but I am feeling completely drained and emotional, can't imagine how your both feeling.

As I,m NHS as well guess I will need to wait 6 months, think the 3 periods must have been for a FET. Not sure I can do another cycle as I had such a poor response this time. 

Good luck to everyone still in the running.


----------



## Bekah78

Don't give up nobump. My pharmacist had a bad attempt that resulted in one egg and no ET. Next round went much better and resulted in her twins. Embryologist told me even batches of drugs can be different and make us respond differently. We'll be here to support you if try again! Xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

I remember my failed cycle.. It was horrendous.. But you do feel better.. And you may want to try again.. I wish everyone all the luck.. We are tough cookies to do this I the first place xx


----------



## Bekah78

Thanks hopeful. 2 glasses (ok large ones) and I feel a little tipsy. I'm giving myself a few days to get my head around things then training starts Monday when DH returns to work. I've dealt with worse (DH breaking his neck on a Christmas ski holiday 6 yrs ago being one of those examples) so used to picking myself up and getting on with things. 
I try to see the positives in situations... and throughout this I've connected with a lovely, supportive group of ladies and hope we can all stay in touch. X


----------



## Hopefulx2

Absolutely xxxx


----------



## KaySC

Just had the phone call to say that out of my 12 eggs, 9 were mature and 3 have fertilised. I was slightly disappointed that only 3 fertilised but I only need one so I'm trying to stay positive and they are happy to take them to the blastocyst stage so all being well transfer day is Monday. Unfortunately, my husband won't be able to go with me as his work won't let him have the time off so my mother-in-law is coming instead and she couldn't be more thrilled!

I had a very crappy and painful night last night but I'm feeling better this morning and I've decided to have tomorrow off from work as well to make sure I'm fit and well for Monday.

Sorry to hear about the failed ones, I don't know how I am going to react if it happens to me but I think with IVF it's all about taking it one step at a time otherwise it can all be a little overwhelming. Failed fertility treatment can be so hard as you grieve for what could have been and people who have not had to go through this don't understand. I remember after I had my second miscarriage (at 6 weeks) when I went back to work the Business Manager just kept telling me that it's not like I lost a real baby and at least I didn't have to give birth to a still born as that would be worth crying over, in my vulnerable state I didn't say anything but the stupid, ignorant cow is lucky I haven't broken her jaw since to stop her talking crap about something she knows nothing about!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Morning all

Yet again Kay, we are in the same boat! I also have three embies today. I'm back on Saturday morning for transfer though. Previous experience suggests its best for us. I'm praying the three hold on until Saturday. I'm really pleased to have three but really anxious in case they don't make it. Roll on Saturday!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## nobump

Kay you summed things up well. As we keep people in the dark throughout the process people on the sidelines don't know what we go through. Others are just ignorant even though they know what is/has happened.

FX for your and pinkie's transfers.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Well my own family started on me last night and I got told to go to hell by the brother I has decided to not tell and my parents told me I should be ashamed of myself... What a bunch of loons! All my colleagues and friends always tell me how amazing I am to not to make a fuss and I just keep it quiet and don't make it all about me but somehow my family always turn it into a drama.. They did it last time so this time I've told them not to contact me again


----------



## Hopefulx2

Pinkie and Kay.. It only takes one so let's pray and pray for all of us x


----------



## MishC

Kay - That's disgusting! I agree its not as traumatic as having a still born baby but it's still and emotional roller coster. I had an ectopic pregnancy which I didn't even know I was pregnant until I was in A&E and that took quite some time to get over so if it's a planned pregnancy and you lose it at any stage it's going to be hard to get over because it's what could have been. I had a month off work after the operation and when I went back to work the 3 people who knew what happened to me were excellent about it all. Some people are just arse holes.

It's good that you have 3 fertilised embryos. Are you just wanting 1 putting back at 5 days blastocyst?

Pinkie - Yey you got 3, does that mean you can use the time laps?

Beck/Beagle - How are you feeling today?

Bordeaux - Is today transfer day for you? If it is good luck!

Hope - What is an EEAV machine? Is it similar to the time laps photography?

I'm ok today, very slight bleeding started last night TMI only when I wipe though. Its both brown/red (more brown than red though) Another TMI there are clumps of brown blood too. I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the operation/fluid in cavity or if its actually something bad that I should be worrying about.

I do see my chances of this fading each day because there is always 'something else' cropping up. I've been getting period type pains which I don't think are overly normal. I have lower back ache, and keep getting other twinges but I don't have achey ovaries or painful ovaries which I probably should do by now.

Anyway i'm not letting it get me down, what ever will be, will be. I already have my daughter which is more than a lot of people so i'm thankful of that :)


----------



## MishC

Hope - Why on earth have they made such a big deal out of it? I wouldn't have told my family had I not have needed an operation! I hope you're ok and i'm sure things will calm down soon enough. I'm sure you'll be use to it by now but just take family with a pinch of salt!

I hope you're ok and we're all here for you.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, I don't know about the blood but didn't your clinic think it was your body having a clear out? Maybe nothing to worry about. As for the period type pains, I had them a lot from mid-end of stims. I had a lot of aches and cramps and (TMI) cramping like trapped wind/constipation. All of it was normal and has cleared up now. I wouldn't worry that they are bad signs. I also had some fluid present by the end of stims which my clinic said was nothing to worry about, just a consequence of my response to the drugs. I know its easier said than done but try not to worry. Not long until your scan xx

Hopeful, I'm not sure I understood you right, your family had a go at you for not telling them about IVF? If so, that's harsh. I can sort of understand that if they care about you they want to be there for you, however I'm a strong believer that whilst we are going through this, we can be a little bit selfish and do/share whatever you feel ok with. Its about self preservation and your family need to understand this. The upset and stress will not help you, try and take a step back xx

Yes Mish, they will take a piccie of the embies every 20mins and make a video of the development so that if we are lucky enough to still have three on Saturday, they can choose the best two.


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - I'm hoping its just my body getting rid of the fluid I guess we'll know tomorrow. I'm not into this not knowing lol. I'm ok though i'm not stressing like I said if its going to work then it's going to work nothing we do will change that. I suppose it doesn't help that I have a 4yr old jumping on me all day/night lol.

I'm glad you get the time laps I know you really wanted that. I'm looking quite forward to using it to be honest with you. Remember a while ago when I said I was allowed to pick my embryos to put back in, this is what I meant. Once they're in the machine and they're progressing we are allowed to choose which go back in. Obviously the embryologist will advise on what they think is best and really we'll go with what they suggest but it's nice to know we have some choice in the decision.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Ladies ,


Feel I have missed alot here but going to try and catch up 

@hopeful -A loss is a loss and your family should appreciate that ...this path is tough ..full of excitement but equally painful at times . I opted to tell nobody except my sister and dh my family is too much drama and cant bate to hear ethical discussion about my womb.


For those who collected less embroys than expected I know the feeling was had 9 eggs 4 fertilised not sure why this amount as we paid for icsi but like you made me nervous and almost a bit like a failure ...but as you said it takes one .

@Mishc I transferred on Tuesday. They should call today and let me know if the 2 others make it.


had painful cramping this morning and bizzare cravings but I think this is hormone left from the trigger.

The time lapse sound great I hope those are your future babies and your able to show them the journey from the beginning.

if I have missed anyone sorry I uae this on my mobile


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - Sorry, of course you had transfer on Tuesday! I'm a bit of a scatter brain at the moment. Elissa (my daughter) isn't going to bed until midnight so i'm not getting as much sleep as I would like to.

How did you all find the trigger shots?


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck Kay and Pinkie. 

It's so true people don't understand who've not been through it. I had a friend suggest I watch one born every minute last week when I said I had a feeling Ivf hadn't worked. Very insensitive.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hope your daughter settles . I know you mention she has autism but there is a scale what is the severity of your daughter's? 


Trigger shot was great , simple pen , didn't feel much at all just belly felt a bit tight.

just super nervous now praying at least one out of the two will stick.

I wish I had symptoms as at least its a sign. All I have had is a swollen belly and cramping this morning ...


----------



## Bekah78

Wow hopeful. That's selfish of your family to make it about them. Big hugs. I have no family support and just told my closest of friends. The pressure is huge and you need support through this. Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Think I've lost track of who's up to where. Hopefully I can get to grips by looking back over last few pages. Got FX'd that all embies make it. Is it just Mish waiting for egg collection now? Or is someone else still stimming?


----------



## Bekah78

Kay, can't imagine what it must have felt like m/c. That's super insensitive of your boss. 
When my MiL found out we couldn't have children without Ivf her response was maybe that's natures way of telling you you wouldn't be a good mum. How I didn't throttle her there and then I don't know. We haven't told her we've been through Ivf. I dread to think what she'd say if heard it had failed for us.
Some people in life are just toxic. Doesn't make them any less so just because they are family.


----------



## MishC

Elissa is now classed as higher functioning autism. 

18 months ago she didn't speak a word, she could talk but she chose not to. She didn't make eye contact, she didn't play with anyone, she didn't respond to her name and she basically lived in her own little world which no one could get in to. She doesn't need much sleep and she has an eating disorder.

I noticed at 2yrs 4 month she had problems and it took me a week from realizing it to getting people in to assess her. With in 8 months of me first recognising the problems I managed to get her to talk, make eye contact, respond to her name and bring her out of her bubble. She was by no means good but she was aware there was a world around her.

It took me 14 months to get her a diagnosis of Autism but with in that time I had made huge progress with her. Now she talks just fine, she does sometimes go off on a ramble and doesn't make any sense. She's really intelligent, she actually wants friends and likes to socialize with other children her own age. She makes a lot of eye contact and always answers when you call her name. She's probably more confident than a normal child of her age and to be honest I couldn't be any prouder of the progress she has made in such a short period of time.

She has made more progress than any of her specialists ever thought she would and everyone says she has huge potential in life. Personally I don't care if she does well in her education just as long as she is able to form friendships and knows how to socialize so she has a happy/fun life when she's older. Both me and school are working on this and will work on it forever.

She still has huge issues with food and had a massive eating disorder which is a big stress because it will cause anorexia if I can help her sort if out in the next 5 years. She literally only eats 10 foods. If the packaging changes on any of this food she will stop eating it and I'll loose another food. She has sensory and psychological issues with food. She doesn't take any medicine so if she gets sick she has to go into hospital to have an IV or inject antibiotics into her - Its horrible!

She also has some sensory problems. She has super sensitive hearing, she hears things over 10x louder than we do so the world is a very loud place. I have ear defenders for her which work a treat. I have this under control so its not to much of a problem. She also doesn't like change or trying new things. She's better than most children with autism and if you prepare her with a visual diary (pictures of whats going to happen) then she copes ok most of the time.

She doesn't need as much sleep as your normal child. She can get away with 6-8 hours a night and she'll be full of life the whole time she's awake. I was offered medicine to put her to sleep but I refused to give her it. She's a happy little girl and this is who she is, I don't believe in drugging your child for your own sake it just doesn't seem right.

All in all - for a child with autism she has it extremely mild but 18 months ago it was quite severe. If youre willing to put the time in to help her she has the potential to make the progress. She a miracle in every way. Her specialists are shocked with what I have done with her.

I'll give you an idea of the specialists she sees. She's under a Paediatrician, Child Psychologist, Occupational Therapist, Dietitian, Speech & Language Therapist, STARS Team, Specialist dentistry, Specialist Nurse, 2 121s @ School, Her own Dinner lady @ school, Riding therapy etc

She has a lot going in to her but I've pushed for it all because i'm getting results!

Hope that gives you a little idea of what shes like


----------



## MishC

Bek - Yes i'm waiting for EC. I have no idea when this will be I go for a scan tomorrow to see what's going on with me. Hopefully it'll be middle of next week. I'm at least a week behind everyone else.


----------



## Bordeaux

Wow Mishc, I really got emotional reading your post notbecause its sad but because both you and your daughter are fighters. I worked with a few children who had autusim in the past and understand how much it takes to unlock an autistic child from their comfortable world which we do not understand.

The eating I can imagine is worrying and I was just watching super skinny vs super size and they have a segment in regards to eating disorders and people with a disability and the fact that its almost not recognised.

I worked with a child whose mother was im absolute denial of his mild autism and he was extremely clever as well( I believe there is a thin line between autism and genius) but had very mild autism and anytime it was addressed she would change school , stop speaking to people which really hurt the child's development.

I think what you have done is amazing your relationship must be extra special with your daughter now .


----------



## MishC

Thank you :)

It's been extremely hard work and it's a long process but its paying off. 

I can't stand people who are in denial it infuriates me beyond belief. It's only the child that will suffer because their parents cant accept their child is 'normal' or 'perfect'. It's an utter joke sometimes I think these parents need their children taking off of them because its almost child abuse. If you intervene early you can make a huge amount of difference but if you just ignore it the child will NEVER come out of their world and will suffer for it when they're older.

If I hadn't but 10 hours a day 7 days a week for that first year I realised Elissa still wouldn't talk now. She would be happy with her own world by herself. It's such a sad thought but i'm glad we've passed that now. A lot of people don't agree with what I did (intensive interaction) because I was full on all the time encouraging her to talk/interact. She had to work for everything but I believe she'll have a fairly normal life because of this and she'll be a happy teenager. I work with her every day i'm constantly pushing things and teaching but we also play ALOT now too. Its fun and she's happy.

Yes you're right about the bond between us its like nothing you could imagine. When you work that closely with your own child for that amount of time each day it'll only bring you closer together, especially when they're so young.


----------



## Bekah78

Wow Mish. Rightly so you should be proud of what you've achieved. 

My husbands mum pretty much wrote him off when he became paralysed. She too busy having fun in her own life to help him. Despite him having no hand movement and very little arm movement we've fought hard to get him back to work full time etc. It's amazing what people with different disabilities can achieve with the right people supporting them. Yes it's blinking hard work but the rewards are there. 

Elissa is lucky to have a mum with such determination to provide her with a happy and fulfilling life.


----------



## Bekah78

Ps Mish hope scan tomorrow has some good news for you.


----------



## Bekah78

How's the tww going Bordeaux? Feeling ok? Hope you're resting and taking it easy.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Bekah, 

how are you ? Tww ...its been the worst part you just want a sign something that says there is something happening right now I am feeling somethings but think its more just the come down from the hormones or af preparing to strike.

There is nothing we can do to speed it up at all so out of control.

I am travelling tomorrow which I think is a good thing being at home alone is driving me crazy.


I slept on one side and had a build up and pain all on that side and cramping did any of you have this? 

My ovaries are still swollen and lower back pain...but nothing extra ..my bloating is going up and down but I think I am clinging on.

clinic called to say 1 of the 2 embroys left stopped growing so now there is just one left and they will see if it grows but if not everything is pinned on me being pregnant....

just feel like crying for no reason


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey Bordeaux... That's great news that one may still be going... I'm sorry you feel a little sad.. This bit is awful x


----------



## Hopefulx2

Just had time to red your mail mish... What an amazing woman you are and what an amazing child Elissa is... You must be very proud of both yourselves x


----------



## MishC

Bek - Thank you. Good for you with you DH you should be really proud of yourself. His mother doesn't sound to great!

Bordeaux - I have my fingers crossed that the other embryo keeps on growing so you can freeze it. Where are you travelling to tomorrow? I know when I was pregnant I was advised to sleep on my left hand side. Apparently it helps with blood flow. I'm not sure its applies at this stage though.

Hope - Thank you. How are you feeling? I see you forgot to take some of your medicine last night. Did you manage to speak to someone at your clinic?

I've been getting some really quite breath taking pains in my left had ovary side. I contemplated calling the clinic because I've gasped at the pain a few times as its rather intense but it only lasts for 2-3 seconds then fades away. Anyway I decided against calling them as i'm off for a scan tomorrow so i'll just mention it to them then. Any of you ladies get this.

Only other things I'm getting is lower back pain, period type pains, an awful lot of pressure, I cant lean up against anything because its uncomfortable but I assume this is all normal!!


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey mish... Yep told me not too worry and just double up today x


----------



## MishC

Hopeful - That's good. I bet you were panicking!

How are you all today?


----------



## Bekah78

Hey Bordeaux. I agree the tww is so hard. I think you become so aware of every twinge and ache. I hope they're all good signs for you. Still having one is great news. Hope you're not too sad about the one that didn't make it. 

Mish. Don't hesitate to call the clinic is feeling a lot of pain. They might just be able to reassure you. I felt like I'd been stabbed below my belly button after EC. I called them to ask if normal to be in so much pain. They thought it could have been trapped wind (delightful) from the procedure and told me position to get into to relieve it. It calmed my fears that something was wrong though. 

AFM I'm doing ok. DH and I are focusing on being ready to try again in 6mths time. Hoping the clinic get back to us soon as to what we do next. I've been in touch with running friends to get some training tips as starting Monday I'll be ready to go. Heavy AF at the mo but think that's due to the drugs throughout the process.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Ladies

How is everyone today? Mish, how did the scan go?

AFM, a bit fed up. I had acupuncture booked for tomorrow morning, right before ET and my acupuncturist has cancelled due to flu. Really frustrated as after all the sessions, this was the most crucial. Also, our truck was broken into last night (our lads are working away in Nuneaton) and we have lost all our power tools. DH and I are off to try and buy replacements so that work can continue and hope the insurance pay up quick. Thankfully, all the heavy plant was locked away. Just the sort of sh1t we don't need at the moment. Meanwhile I'm terrified the embies wont make it until tomorrow. I'm working on the 'no news is good news' principle at the mo. Aggggghhhh. Roll on tomorrow. xxx


----------



## MishC

Bek - I just didn't want to seem like a drama queen ...lol

Pinkie - Aww no that's just really bad luck! You should ask her for all of your money back ...lol j/k. Oh that's terrible about the van I hope the police find out who it was that did it. This is not what you need just before ET!

As for me scan - All went very well. I couldn't have asked for it to go better. The fluid has all cleared up, I have responded well to the low dose of stims I was on. My left side has quite a few follicles but the right side isn't as good. This could be due to the state my body got into with the ectopic pregnancy. Overall my professor is very happy with things. He didn't count the follicles so I don't know how many there are but I know the biggest on the left was 17 and 18.5 on my right. I'm stimming for another 3 days (Sunday). Also on sunday night I do my trigger and i'm booked in for EC on Tuesday at 7:30.


----------



## Bekah78

Great news Mish. Sounds like you're responding great to stims. 

Pinkie, sorry to hear things are stressful building up to ET. Hope you can find a way to unwind before ET. 

How are you Bordeaux? Still taking it easy?


----------



## Bordeaux

That's great news Misch

Well the final embryo didn't make it so these two inside me are everything. I have tracked my symptoms for a year and nothing is different grrrr.

I will just keep going until it works just tired of waiting


----------



## nobump

Pinkie good luck with ET.

Bourdeuax how long to go until you test?

Mishc sounds as if you have made fantastic progress with your daughter, you both sound amazing.

Bekah making a plan for the wait is a good idea. I looking at joining the gym once I can start swimming again.

Sorry if missed anyone on my phone. 

AFM feeling better, but cramps are starting. AF must be appearing soon.


----------



## Bordeaux

Oooo Pinkie good luck with ET let us know how it goes!

For a blood test I have to wait until 17th and urine the 19th March


----------



## Bekah78

Bordeaux. Everything crossed for you. The tww is so hard as can't help but look for signs it's worked. I'm hoping you're our groups first bfp! 

Nobump, I find swimming great for clearing my mind. Glad you're feeling better. Have you heard from your consultant? 

AFM sent our letter off. Just have to wait now for them to review our file and get back to us with what we do next. I'll call if haven't heard anything in the next fortnight. 

Hope everyone else doing ok!


----------



## Hopefulx2

Pinkie.. Same happened to me.. My acupuncturist said they couldn't come as it was a Sunday... I complained and they are coming again now x


----------



## Hopefulx2

Mish.. Fab news ... So pleased for you
Bordeaux.. Come on your em babies!


----------



## nobump

Bekah - I like swimming, usually do about 24 lengths.. once a week, trying to increase, it is good to unwind after work. But hospital advised not to swim for a week after EC, will head to the pool next week after work. Going to look at taking up a membership, then I can use the gym as well and go to classes. Appointment with the doctor is in 2 weeks time, will find out then what our options are. Think it is good that we have not had an appointment immediately, need time to digest what has happened. 

Bordeaux, 10 days, hopefully it will pass quickly.


----------



## Bekah78

I agree nobump. Trying to make decisions when emotions are running high doesn't always result in the best decision making. Also need a clear head to understand the options being presented.


----------



## Bordeaux

Just ordered pizza and chicken wings even though I had dinner already really fancy rosé as well but that would be going too far .

its amazing how much I have put my life on hold .

Thanks for all the support just over it they dont warn you of this part at all.

progesterone is playing with my emotions and giving me false sign hope ...did any of you ladies experience side effects of it???


----------



## Hopefulx2

Yes. Sore boobs Bordeaux.. Ps,you are making me hungry!


----------



## Pinkie 33

All the side effects of progesterone are the same as those of pregnancy. It's cruel! I get sore boobs, cramps, hormonal, spots. Oh the joys! 

Thanks for the good wishes, so nervous now. Just praying a couple have made it. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Blythe

Hi Pinkie

i hope you don't mind me butting in..how long were you on the buserelin before you started the stims.

i will have been doing my injections for 12 days when i get the down reg scan and I'm hoping this will be enough. i know its all very much dependent upon individuals but I'm hoping that as an average size girl it won't be too long.

best wishes to you on this journey :flower:


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Blythe, I was on buserelin for eleven days I think. It does vary from one person to the next though. As long as your follies are all nice and small and your lining is right at down reg scan you should get the go ahead to start stims. Good luck xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Can't wait to hear how you get on pinkie... Xxx


----------



## KaySC

Happy transfer day Pinkie, hope everything goes well.

I've had a phone call to say that only 2 out of my 3 embryos have progressed. At the moment I'm in on Monday for the transfer if there are any to transfer but I'm trying to think positive that if there aren't any to transfer then at least it doesn't count as a go as we are NHS funded only get one go and I think it would be at least a year to save up for paying for IVF. I keep thinking the worst at the moment and I'm trying very hard to keep my self thinking positive thoughts as my husband is always pessimistic and he won't lie to make me feel better if I ask him his opinion on things, it's so draining sometimes trying to be the strong positive one.


----------



## Bekah78

Thinking of you Kay hope your two embies make it and all goes ahead Monday. I kept thinking I'd have non come transfer day. I think it's natural to worry through a process like this. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck pinkie! Hope ET goes well for you too. Feeling excited for you and Kay!


----------



## Bekah78

How are you Bordeaux? Step away from those testing sticks, lol. It's so hard waiting isn't it. Hope you're doing ok though!


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi KaySC,

Congrats if they have made it this far they have an amazing chance of making it all the way.

good luck with the transfer ...so exciting this is one of the best parts. Do you have a plan for post ET?

My husband is the same we are privately funded and this is so expensive but if it works then worth it. My dh says stay positive then when I am says be realistic or thats just the medication bla bla bla. 

The worst is during the tww him saying be patient ...easier said than done when everything is based on the transferred embryos.

I have decided to try and forget about it all and carry on as normal


----------



## Bordeaux

Bekah .... we were writing at the same time from day of ET I had around 10 now down to 4 no explanation for this behaviour at all but I told myself if they rum out they run out ...I have turned into a crazy woman ...


----------



## KaySC

Thanks Bordeaux, your post actually made me feel a little more positive! Not really got a plan post ET, I think I am just going to try and do as much as possible to take my mind off it and just to tell myself that any symptoms are just from the Progesterone. The worst part is that the week after transfer my husband is going to Prague for 4 days for a stag do and it means I'm going to be left alone with my own thoughts but I suppose he's only a phone call away.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hey 

I am alone now for the next 7 days I think that has made me super crazy just watching trashy tv helps and go for little walks.

If your anything like me you will look up other peoples' symptoms thousands of times and when you feel nothing take comfort in stories where women felt nothing but got bnp.

my dh went to his friends last night and I thought how selfish loool just being so silly right now lol

If it is meant to be its meant to be


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi ladies, thank you for all the kind wishes xx 

All three embies were still going with one six cell and two good grade eight cell so the two best ones have gone back. So relieved. I didn't expect any to freeze so that's not a surprise. I'm not sure I would have with just one anyway. These two looked better on the screen than any of the embies we've had before so fingers crossed.

Kay, I know it's easy to say but try not to worry. The fact that the two are still going is a really positive sign, they have got through this far.

Bordeaux, hopeful when is test date? Mine is officially Friday 19th but I'll test on the Thursday if nothing happens in between xx


----------



## Bekah78

Great news pinkie! Take it easy over next couple of days :) xx


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - Good luck with ET.

Bordeaux - It is amazing what you do through this process isn't it. Sometimes no signs can be better than signs though. I suppose at least you know nothing is going wrong. Sorry your last embryo didn't make it! FX for you.

Kay - Are you on a day 5 transfer?

My clinic have called me up on 3 separate occasions to confirm I know whats happening over then next few day. I asked one of the nurses if the consultant had counted how many follicles I had and she said he counted 7 at full size and smaller ones. I thought there would be more but never mind, maybe more will catch up. I'll keep you all updated though :)


----------



## Bordeaux

Great news Pinkie :)

My test date for blood is the 17th urine is the 19th.

Mishc hope you get some healthy eggs from those follicles.

so what do we have 

pinkie and I who have transferred anyone else transferred and waiting ? 

Kayc waiting for transfer

misch wating for ec.

trying to keep up is difficult at times


----------



## Bekah78

Thanks for the last summary Bordeaux. I'm wanting to be supportive of you ladies but lost track of where everyone is up to. :) 

Great news Mish. Sounds like stims going well!!


----------



## nobump

I have found myself trying to read through and make notes.

Just made a fool of myself, went for food with hubby, at a buffet they sat us upstairs, well climbing stairs while carrying food is harder than it looks. After falling they treat us downstairs.

Still feeling shattered, due back at work on Monday, will see how I am tomorrow, might go back to the doctors.

Good to see such positive progress.


----------



## Bekah78

Nobump, Oh no. Hope you didn't hurt yourself on the stairs. 

Sorry to hear you're still feeling shattered. Hope you've got a supportive Dr! Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

No bump blame it on the meds ...I keep missing my mouth when I eat ...what food were you having I just cannot stop eating...but amweighing 1kg less.

To make you feel better I will tell you a little story from the last couple of days ...so they gave me progesterone to take as a pessary but it doesn't stay up much so it came to ET and there was nothing I could do as there was residue and the doctor said ok I am just going to wash you...so embarrassing. The things they dont tell you about...

Bekah thanks for the continued support I literally going out of my mind I look forward to reading a new post each time.


----------



## nobump

Only hurt my pride, had filled 2 plates with mixed starters for us both. DH has been fab, think this process has been hard on him as well.

Bordeaux, I am sure they have seen it all before.


----------



## Bekah78

Lol Bordeaux.... One thing I learnt is don't put one in your pocket for any length of time. I did and when I came to use it it was already like mush. 

I too looked forward to seeing the updates on here during my tww. It kept me same too. It helps having others who understand what you're going through.


----------



## Bekah78

Aww glad you didn't hurt yourself. 
I think it will have been hard on you both. Nice that you've been out for dinner together. Hope despite the fall you had a nice time.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey..no bump.. Hope you enjoyed your feast! 
Pinkie! Well done dude .. 2 on board
Bordeaux.. Keep your sense of humour.. It will keep you upbeat!

Amf.. Tranfer at 10 tomorrow xx


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck hopeful!! Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Hey hopeful ,

Is it a 3/5 day transfer ..? How many embryos do you have and how many will you transfer?


----------



## Hopefulx2

It's a 5 day transfer.. Had 8 yesterday but we will see 

Defo having two transferred if we have two


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - Glad ET went well and you got 2 good grade 8's. How are you feeling?

Bordeaux - That's nothing, just wait until childbirth happens! Not long until the 17/19! When do you think you'll test?

Nobump - Oh dear that's something i'd do. Glad you're ok and didn't hurt yourself. At least it got you seated downstairs. I imagine it will have been hard on DH especially if its something he really wanted too. 

Bek - How are you feeling. Are you all set to start training on Monday?

Hope - Good luck for tomorrow. Are you having 2 put back too?

Kay - Are you waiting ET?


----------



## MishC

Hope - My clinic wont put 2 @ 5 day blastocysts back. I'm trying my hardest for this but they won't budge. I want 2 back at 3 days but even this is a fight. They want to put 1 back at 5 days but I just don't like these odds.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Good luck hopeful, sounds really positive so far! looking forward to your update.

I'm feeling good thanks Mish, hoping that this is the cycle for us xx


----------



## Bekah78

Hey Mish. Have they given reasons why they won't do2 @3 day if that what you want? Is it a local policy? 

Yes I'm ready to start training Monday. Been looking at training plans to get my head around what's to come. I'm glad weather is showing signs of improving. I'm a wimp and don't like running in the rain and wind, lol.


----------



## Bordeaux

Ok hopeful so does that mean you will have 6 to freeze that is great.

Bekah mushy is the perfect word.

so I have done so much reading around 3 day 5 day transfers...if they have clear front runners then they will 3 day transfer but if the others dont look good they transfer 2. The uterus is the best place for them to grow.
The 5 day transfer if embryos make it that far then they are highly likely to survive so will not transfer two as they want to avoid multiples.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey.. It's nhs policy... Are you nhs mish? I'm paying and already had a bfn via ivf so,they are willing to consider 2

Bordeaux. I doubt I'll have 6. ... I didn't get any freeze last time x


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck with your transfer today Hopeful. Thinking of you!


----------



## nobump

Hopeful, how was your transfer, did they transfer 2? FX


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey... Yep two morulas on board.. They weren't quite blasts yet but almost there...best place for them back in me! Two still going as well so will know tomorrow if they made it to blast


----------



## Bordeaux

That's great hopeful.

So thats 3 of us with 2 put back or is there anyone else? 

Afm not feeling positive at all I have the exact symptoms at this point in my cycle which I have had for the last year.

ive become testing crazy which is 10 days too early lol . I have already started planning for the next cycle of ivf


----------



## Bekah78

Great news hopeful. Fingers crossed the other two make it to blast too!

Bordeaux, hope it's just your body playing tricks on you. Everything still crossed you get a positive. 

AFM been a little down. Was awake in the night thinking about the cycle that's been and next one coming up. DH suggested I call the clinic to get a clear idea when will start again and the he's suggested I start thinking more positively and redesign the room that will be a nursery. I love interior design so he thinks being positive will help. What do you girls think? Tempting fate to do that?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey Bekah, there is nothing wrong with positive thinking and contacting the clinic and having discussions about the next cycle is a great idea. For me, the nursery would be too much but everyone is different. We are starting an extension in a few weeks, much of which is for children (hopefully). If this cycle doesn't work, the rooms will stay plain until something changes. You must do what feels comfortable for you xxx

Bordeaux, what is making you feel negative, it's very early days yet xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Great news hopeful, how are you feeling? What a tense couple of weeks we have! Xx


----------



## Bekah78

I did wonder if having a room ready would just make another failed cycle even harder to deal with. At the moment it's just one of the spare bedrooms we don't use. Xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

If I had come home from the hospital with the news we had last time and had an empty nursery to look at it would have sent me over the edge. But everyone handles things differently and it might help for you. Maybe you could use it as an excersise/training room until your next cycle?! Xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

I agree for me it would be a step too far but what about decorating and making it into a lovely spare room for now? X


----------



## MishC

Bek - They said with my circumstances if they transferred 2 @ 5 days it would just end up in a guaranteed twin pregnancy which they're not allowed to do. Personally I don't agree with them because they have no idea what will take and what wont but they won't budge at all. They insist 1 will take at 5 days but I hear that many stories on here of people transferring just 1 @ 5 days and it failing then their consultants saying it was just one of those things, it should have worked. I'm not comfortable taking that risk. I feel better transferring the best 2 @ 3 days knowing we're using time laps photography so they have a much better idea of which are healthy embryos and which aren't as good. They can also detect embryo defects with this technology so i'm fairly confident transferring 2 @ 3 days.

Sorry to hear you're feeling down. I can imagine it comes over you in waves! I think you should give the clinic to give you a clear idea of what going on and what will happen next. Personally if it was me I wouldn't design a nursery because for me it would be a constant reminder of what could have been. When I was pregnant I didn't buy anything until I was 26 weeks just in case something bad happened.


Hope - I'm a private patient. I already have my daughter so don't meet the criteria for NHS. Glad to hear your transfer went well and you have 2 on board. How long will they leave the other 2 to grow?

Bordeaux - Don't be negative you just never know. Its still way to early to know/feel anything. Everything might be just fine.

As for me - I've been to a kids party today so im totally knackered. I was on the bouncy castle with daughter and my other half (he's a big kid) threw me down the side and I've really hurt my back. On the plus side my daughter thought it was hilarious.

I take my last buserelin/merional injections tonight at 8pm and the take my trigger at 11pm. I'll be glad to see the back of the injections i'm stomach is black with bruises and quite tender to touch. Ther stimming injections are quite painful and leave a bit of a mess.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey
Need some advice ladies... Did anyone get a small amount of
Old blood after et ..
On my first wee there was a pink tinge but now it's just a little brown with some stringy bit in.. Sorry tmi
I'm really panicking x


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Hopeful I never , but doctor said this would be normal if it did happen as they really get up there.

Bekah o agree with others we have a spare room which of course will hopefully be for kids one day but have no guts to decorate it ...if you have the guts go for it chanel the negative into a positive...but now that so cliche and to be honest if your anything like me I am just over the pick yourself up lines ...just do you whether this is crying , laughing , partying go for it

The progesterone is really playing with my mood went out with a friend and was able to forget about it so feeling better ...I wish the clinic offered counselling during this phase ...


----------



## nobump

Agree wouldn't decorate room just yet, we recently bought a two bedroomed house, but spare room is computer room with a bed just now. Think it would be to hard to see everyday if it was decorated as a kids room.


Mishc that's unfair. 

Afm enjoying first real pint if the year and a bit to eat after the football. Things will have to give up if ever we get lucky.


----------



## Bekah78

I think you're right ladies. I wondered if I was being pessimistic thinking it was tempting fate but agree it should be left as a spare room for now. I like the idea of it being a training room though. DH might not as I've already turned one of the bedrooms into a walk in dressing room haha. 

Hopeful, I was told to expect some spotting after ET and not to worry about it. I'd suggesting calling the nursing staff for reassurance if it will put your mind at ease

Glad you're feeling better after lunch with your friend Bordeaux. I was the same during my tww. It's amazing how much lunch with a friend can help. 

Can understand your frustration Mish. Hope you can come to an agreement with your clinic that suits you. If there's more than one good quality blast are they going to freeze them for you? I hadn't heard that about 5 day blasts being pretty much guaranteed to stick. I think I need to do some more reading. Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Kay, is it still ET for you tomorrow? If so, wishing you good luck!


----------



## Hopefulx2

I am an example of a 5 day perfect blast not sticking... I would argue your ground Hun x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Me too Hopeful. I would agree, fight your corner. I was prepared to accept the NHS guidelines when they were paying, but now I'm paying, it's different.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Good luck tomorrow Kay x


----------



## MishC

Bek - It's just what they believe but I don't think its true.

Hope - You're a perfect example (sorry) It's risking to much on 1 embryo and when you're paying £5k you want everything you can get. 

Pinkie - I will fight I have no problem with it. It would be nice if they'd just agree with me though. My IVF nurse is worried that if I transfer 2 and they both take i'm at a really high risk of getting pre-eclampsia again but as I keep saying no one knows anything and what will be, will be.


----------



## KaySC

Thank you for good luck wishes! Yeah ET is still tomorrow, I'm still in a bit of discomfort from the EC so I'm not really looking forward to having a full bladder (causes a bit of pain) or having someone probe at me but it won't be for very long and it will be worth it. I'll update (hopefully positive news) tomorrow.


----------



## Bordeaux

Good luck nearly at the end of the process this is one of the best days enjoy !


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - Do you have a busy week at work next week?

Kay - Good Luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Bordeaux

Oh Misch I was just reading your post and its you right from the beginning who encouraged to stand by ground on having two put back so I hope it works for you.

yup back to the churn tomorrow really not looking forward to it but it might be a good distraction from my world of testing and symptom spotting. 

What does your week look like ?


----------



## MishC

My mam is coming to Leeds for the week so she'll be staying with us. I have EC on Tuesday and hopefully ET on Friday. It's my OH's birthday on Tuesday but we're moving it to Monday so my daughter can throw him a party. Other than that I have nothing on at all.


----------



## Bordeaux

Wow that sounds action packed! Remember to rest up...we see ourselves as wonderwomen far too often ...hopefully your mum will help out so you can put your feet up a bit and hopefully she is someone you trust with your daughter as I can imagine that circle is even more smaller than most. Good luck I am really backing you this week x


----------



## Bekah78

Exciting week Mish. Hope it all goes well with EC tomorrow. Great you've got your mum staying. Hope OH's birthday celebrations go well today too. :)


----------



## Bekah78

Bordeaux hope your return to work goes ok. Don't over do it.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Good luck today Kay

Mish, enjoy your drug free day!

Bordeaux, hope today goes ok for you

xxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Good luck mish and Kay xx


----------



## MishC

Thanks everyone - I'm not looking forward to getting up at 6:30am especially when I don't go to bed until after 12am. My mum will be a great help my daughter loves her so I know she'll be ok. 

I'm loving this sunshine I think i'll clean my car out (its quite clean because Elis complains when its dirty ha).


----------



## KaySC

Well only 1 embryo made it and it didn't quite get the the blastocyst stage but it was still progressing. Quality wasn't good and they wouldn't tell me a grade only that it was at the low end of the scale and that it has about 15-20% chance of implanting but because it was still viable they were going ahead with it, so that's my one and only shot at IVF done with so not happy and now I'm convinced that my egg quality is crap and that's what my fertility issue is. I really didn't think they would transfer an egg with such low chances if it was left to me I wouldn't have had it transferred and have another go but if I had gone against their opinion and not had it then it would have counted as a go anyway.

Sorry to be a downer, I hope everyone else has better luck than me.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Kay, I'm sorry your results aren't as good as you hoped for but all is not lost. 15-20% is still good odds (especially when compared to the natural chances with a fertility issue). I've had a good five day blast and two 2 day embies transferred in the past and still not had a BFP. I've read lots of stories of ladies with lower grade embies getting a BFP. Your natural environment may be all your embie needs to rev up a bit and get going. Try and stay hopeful xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Fingers crossed your embie is a little fighter Kay. I know it's sometimes easier said than done but try and stay positive. Fact it's still progressing is a positive sign. Everything crossed for you!


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey Kay... Let's hope that this little fighter sticks hey... 15-20% isn't as bad an odd as you may think with IVF.. It's only 25% on average at the best of times x

Hope you are feeling ok Hun x


----------



## Bordeaux

Kay I am ( if haven't noticed by now) an avid reader on this and I have read time and time again women with low quality make it all the way the embryos really like the uterus and often do better there than in a dish this will hopefully be your case.

work was sooooooooooo good wow what a welcomed distraction honestly !


----------



## KaySC

Thanks for all the responses and advice, it has made me think a little more positive rather than writing it off completely. After speaking with my husband we have decided not to go down the IVF route again (this cycle was our only NHS funded one) as the amount of money would just put extra pressure on me and seeing as my infertility is largely unexplained (I have endometriosis but it shouldn't really have that much affect on my fertility as I had it removed 2 years ago and it shouldn't have come back now enough to have too much of an affect on things and when we first starting trying 4 1/2 years ago we got pregnant 3 times in 18 months but had early miscarriages with them all),we have decided that if this embryo doesn't stick it out for the full 9 months that will we try again but do it the fun way for a year or so and then reevaluate.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Kay, I'm so sorry for your losses. Really hope this cycle works for you. Stay positive xxx


----------



## Bordeaux

When will everyone be testing I forgot to ask ?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Just had a little meltdown... Full on tears etc... Was reading about day 5 morulas and how 'it's a less than perfect scenario'
Trying so hard to be positive ... The clinic didn't call me back again either today after I called to see how my other embryos had got on...

Hope you are all ok
Mish sleep well tonight x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hopeful, big hugs xx. Plenty of people get bfps with five day morulas. Try not to worry. I'm not sure google always helps us in this situation! Whenever I google anything now, I add 'success stories' onto the search.

Bordeaux, my official test date is a week on friday. But Will probably test on the Thursday if af doesnt show before.

Mish, good luck tomorrow

Xxx


----------



## Bordeaux

PINKIE I do exactly the same keep myself in fluffly land and hold on to ever once of hope possible.

Hopeful I thought you had transferred 2 and had a few left to freeze sorry to have missed your update.

Having break downs during this time is normal just means we care I have had one every morning and night since ET and dh I am convinced has been paid to tell me the wrong thing everytime he offers support. Then its tell him he is selfish for not seeing a line where I can (which of course is definitly not one once i calm down)and then my hysterics normally make me so tired I just end up falling asleep.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey Bordeaux
I did and am still waiting to hear how the other 2 have got on... They told me they would right to me in 10 days but they said they would know today so I think it's unreasonable to add to the stress with wondering... 
Feel a little better after that cry.. 
Bless you Bordeaux... It is hard... When do you plan to test? I think I worry as I bled for the first time 5dp5dt


----------



## MishC

Kay - Stay positive you just never know with this process you 1 embryo might be the prefect little fighter.

Bordeaux - Glad you enjoyed your day at work and it distracted you.

Hope - I don't blame you for calling the clinic I would have done exactly the same. Its a bit bad they didn't call you back, are you going to call again tomorrow?

Pinkie - How are you feeling?

AFM - My all ready to go tomorrow. I don't think they're going to get many eggs but as long as they're good eggs I don't mind. Also not impressed with how puffy my stomach is its not a nice feeling!


----------



## Bordeaux

10 days that is unacceptable why tell you that they would know today unecessary torture ...as if tww is not enough to deal with.

Good luck Misch I thought it was today...clearly losing it slightly

I am not a disciplined tester


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hey Mish, I'm good thanks. Been taking it easy but now starting to fill the diary with bits and bobs (nothing strenuous) to tide me over until next week! Fingers crossed for you tomorrow x

Bordeaux, does that mean you've started testing?! X


----------



## Bekah78

Kay, sorry for your losses. Endometriosis and PCOS is the cause of my infertility. I've a friend who's endometriosis was worse than mine. She had two misscarriages but now has two girls. 

Hope, try and stay positive. I hope the clinic return your call today. 

Bordeaux, glad you enjoyed work as the distraction :)

Mish. Good luck today.

How are you no bump and beaglemommy? Xx


----------



## nobump

Kay and hopeful FX for you both.

Mishc good luck.

Bekah thanks, I shattered today, went back to work yesterday.


----------



## Bekah78

I didn't realise how much a cycle of Ivf takes out of you. Hope being back in work was good though nobump. 
I did a 1 mile run yesterday. It was so hard. Last year I ran 13 miles without too much difficulty. I figured my body needs time to recover. Maybe not a bad thing it's 6mths till we can try again. Have you had any more thoughts on what you'll do? Had your appointment through to see the consultant?


----------



## Bordeaux

I am the same exhausted absolutely no book can prepare you for this at all and I imagine long protocol ia even more challenging.

I feel nothing no bloating no pains 
not a hint I think I am definitely out sure its still early but I think we know our bodies by now.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey Bordeaux... If its any help I'm a firm believer no news is good news ... I'm keeping all crossed for you... When is test day?

I just rang clinic again and was told they will only write to me so I told them this isn't acceptable. Said I want a a call today...

I'm loving being off from the stressful job... Am half way through game of thrones! 

Hoping mish has had her first easy run today and its all gone well xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Friends who've had Ivf work for them say they didn't get any symptoms so there's still hope Bordeaux. Is it Thursday you're testing? Fingers crossed for you! 

Hopeful. Hope the call you today. They must have sensed it's causing you stress not knowing. I can't understand why they'd not tell you. 

Hope today went well Mish! Xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Omg omg omg 
One has frozen.. Went into a lovely blast a little later 

Apparently the two inside me were almost blasts (no way of knowing whether they would have moved in to blast) but the fact that the third one made it is a great sign hey!!!


----------



## Bekah78

Fantastic news hopeful!!! :)


----------



## MishC

Hi Ladies - I'm back from EC. I cant believe I don't remember a thing, nothing at all and I felt nothing. I thought I would be completely with it and I expected to feel a fair bit! Anyway I had 11 follicles and got 11 eggs so not to bad. They'll call me tomorrow to tell me how many have fertilised and how many they want to transfer and when they're thinking of doing it.


----------



## Hopefulx2

That's fab news mish... Finally it's straightforward for you x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Great news Mish! Really pleased for you x

Hopeful, great news about the frostie! X

All ok here, been out and about for the first time in ages, quoting and looking at jobs. Really enjoyed the sunshine and lunch out with DH.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hey hopeful thats amaaaaaazing news think its the first frozen on here and gives great odds for your transfers ...what a difference a day makes...

you mentioned a stressful job ..what do you do?

Great news misch 

pinkie how are you feeling ?


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm good thanks. Really enjoyed being out and about today, still taking it fairly steady though. Had a few sharp twinges but they have eased now. Currently laid up after the progesterone pessary, they are such a faff! Also making me spotty!

How are you Bordeaux? When do you think you'll test? Xx


----------



## nobump

Hopeful - that's fab news.

Mishc - good to hear EC went well and you got so many eggs FX for the report tomorrow!

AFM - It was good being back in the office yesterday, but opting to WFH for the next few days, car is in getting some work done, so using that as an excuse, feeling tired and AF has appeared so just want to cuddle hot water bottle. 

Bekah - let me know if it get easier, think I will start swimming next week once AF has disappeared, walked a bit at the weekend and will be doing a 3 mile round trip tomorrow night so hopefully be fit for that...


----------



## Hopefulx2

I'm in sales Hun so can be very stressful as deal with quite high end and technical accounts... What about you? X


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey bump ... Lovely to hear from you x
Bek... I can walk ten miles but can't run 1/2 a one so hats off! I walk the dog about 6 miles a day until this week when just dome a couple of round the blocks x


----------



## Bordeaux

Pinkie I know what you mean with these things , I laughed a bit to much after using one and it didnt 
behave lol
No bump wfh is good if you can ...I realise that all these people who take life easy pop out kids recover and stay strong do you have a follow up consultation

I have a highly stressful job working across countries I am a specialist at a bank but not a banker.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Ah the bum bullets... Joy oh joy... I am on 3 a day as well so it's getting (hmm how to out it) little ring sting now ... Sorry for tmi...


----------



## Pinkie 33

:haha: I'm not putting them up there! They are called Chuff Bullets here! :haha:


----------



## nobump

Thanks it counseling tomorrow, hopefully be able to stop blaming myself for things not working. Follow up with doc in a couple of weeks. Hopefully get my head sorted out before it. 

Booked a week in the sun in a few weeks, can't wait, just want to get away from everything.


----------



## Hopefulx2

I found counselling very useful ...
I was upset after my fail but a few weeks later it hit me very hard... It was so bad .. My hubby encouraged me to do the counselling and I went only a few times but it helped a lot x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Definitely recommend a holiday/break. You need to take a step back from it and spend quality. Time with DH. We did that last year and it helped me a lot. Counselling is a good idea. You must absolutely not blame yourself, it really isn't anyone's fault xxx


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies - Glad to hear everyone is doing well.

I still feel really sick from all the medicines (I threw up in the hospital) I've managed to eat and ive had a couple of drinks but my stomach is very unsettled. I should be ok tomorrow after a good nights sleep. 

Pinkie - Ha, chuff bullets. I think I may have to copy that! I start on mine tonight. I will use 2 on a night before I go to sleep. 

Nobump - Good luck for tomorrow! I know its easier said than done but you shouldn't blame yourself it wasn't your fault. I hope you get some answers tomorrow and some piece of mind.

Hope - Excellent news on the frostie you must be over the moon with that.

Bordeaux - HOw's work going?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Mish.. Sorry if I am misunderstanding you but you aren't meant to use the progesterone together.. It's meant to be 12 hours apart ...


----------



## Bekah78

Great news Mish. Finally something has gone smoothly for you. Hope you're feeling better soon though! 

Sounds like others have been enjoying the sunshine. Hope work hasn't been a nice distraction for those of you back in work. 

Loving the fact you ladies have named your pessary's. Hoping the good news continues flowing over the next couple of weeks! 

Good luck with the counsellor tomorrow nobump. You shouldn't blame yourself though, but I can totally understand analysing every detail to try and work out why it didn't work because I've done that too. I've come to the conclusion it just wasn't my time, but I'm staying positive that my time will come. 

Afm training has started, and don't my legs know it. Ouchie! I've arranged to go stay with a friend for a couple of nights next week, down in Yorkshire. We run together so will be a great help to getting back into it again as well as sharing a few bottles of wine. I don't get a phone signal there as they live in the sticks but I will be checking in when I can get wifi access to see how you're all getting on.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Trip to Yorkshire sounds fab Bekah. We are having a day out in Whitby at the weekend, some sea air will be great. I was,once told to think of ivf as a course of treatment and I find this has helped me cope with the previous rounds. I'm glad you are staying positive x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, hope you feel better in the morning. EC can be draining ( excuse the pun!). Plenty of rest and water. I'm taking the pessaries twelve hours apart, maybe need to check if you can do two at once?


----------



## MishC

Hope/pinkie - I was told to use them together just before I go to sleep. I'll double check with the clinic but its what they have written down in my book too. You've got me doubting it now though.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Mish... Your clinic may do it differently .. I just googled and some other ladies say the same... Xxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, its probably fine then if that's what they have told you. I thought the idea was for a regular input of progesterone through the day. I'm a bit miffed if this isn't the case as every 12 hours is a faff! I do 6am and 6pm but whatever timing you go for, it causes a problem at some point!

Good luck with your fertilisation report Mish, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Bekah78

Enjoy your trip to Whitby. It's lovely there. Can't beat fish n chips by the sea either. I'm looking forward to a few days away. I think you're right to see it as a course of treatment. 
I've been wondering if doing a half marathon just before the next cycle isn't going to put egg quality at risk. I'm going to keep up with the training for now but will try and get the consultants advice as to whether I should be pushing myself that hard. 

Hope it's good news today
Mish!


----------



## MishC

Hope/Pinkie - Last night I re-read my IVF diary and it did say to take 2 at the same time at night just before you go to sleep. I took on board what you guys said and read the leaflet which said not to take 2 at once so I ended up calling the on call nurse. She confirmed that I was suppose to take 2 just before bed as that is the higher dose ..lol. 

Bek - Having a little break with your friend sounds like a great idea. Where in Yorkshire are you staying? How are you feeling now, I hope you're ok. You sound like you're doing well all things considered.

Nobump- How did the counsiling go? I hope you're feeling a little better.

Bordeaux - How are you feeling? Is it a week until testing?

Pinkie - Whitby will be a nice day out. I hope it stays sunny for you. How are you feeling?

AFM - I got a call from the embryologist this morning who said 8 out of the 11 eggs have fertilised and they're all mature which is good. I'm quite happy with that as I didn't think I would get many with all the bad luck I've had with this IVF. The only bad thing is my clinic don't want to transfer 2 embryos as they say I have a 25% chance of a twin pregnancy. The embryologist said that if I have good grade embryos they'll only transfer 1 but if the quality of them aren't that great then they will transfer 2 but they expect the quality to be good. She said if i'm not happy with their decision when it comes to transfer they will bring my professor in and he'll read over my file and make the final decision. 

I don't want twins but I do want to have the peace of mind that ive done everything I can to make this work. The embryologist said she understood this and will make a note of our call and discuss it with my professor. She said she wants everyone to be happy with the final decision and doesn't want me to worry about it. I'm going to carry on pushing for 2 embryos but i'm not holding much hope for it.

My clinic is VERY strict with IVF and do believe in Single embryo transfer.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Wonderful news mish!! 8 that's fantastic. I can kind of see where you are both coming from and if the odds are so good for you and you don't want twins then I think caution is a good idea... Let's hope the decision is made easy as they are such cracking quality!

Ladies... Don't know if any of you have used or heard of the following but I got it yesterday and it's brilliant... Wish I'd got it sooner... Helen McPherson the belief IVF cd


----------



## Hopefulx2

I've just had a bright red bleed..


----------



## Bekah78

Oh hopeful. Hopefully it's due to embryo implanting. Everything crossed for you! Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Mish, I'm the opposite. I really want twins. Maybe because both DH and I are twins. (Both coincidentally called Rachel). 
Great news about your eggs. Sounds like everything going well now. Will they freeze the other embryos then if good quality and decision in end is to only transfer one? Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Ps. I'm going to Fremington near Richmond.


----------



## Bekah78

Cd sounds good. I'll look it up. 

Kay, how are you doing? 
Nobump, how did counselling go? 
Beaglemommy, you doing ok? 

Ok here. Went for a 2 mile run this morning and to hairdressers this afternoon. It's a gorgeous day again up here. Had a rant at my DHs care management company. They really are a nightmare at times. So they've had a sharp pointy toe up their backsides today, lol. The girls in the team are great but the office haven't a clue what they're doing. Sometimes it's good to have a rant ;)


----------



## Bekah78

CD ordered. The reviews are fantastic!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, great news! When is ET? How are you feeling? 

Hopeful, have you stopped bleeding? Was it a small amount or continual? I had implantation bleeding with the molar pregnancy, it was a short spell of bright red blood. Hope this is a good sign for you.

Bekah, glad you enjoyed your run. You must have your hands full with chasing up carers? I hope you get sorted.

All ok here. Some cramp like feelings and a sort of pulling feeling. Had this both times in the past so I think it's the progesterone.


----------



## KaySC

Since going back to work yesterday I feel loads better, being busy is sometimes a good thing!

Not having any side effects from the progesterone as of yet and finding the process of using them very simple, I would say it's the easiest part of IVF treatment.

I have a tiny bit of hope that there is a chance of pregnancy but I think if it doesn't take it won't really be too traumatic for me as I have made plans if it's negative such as going back to boxing training before my muscles go all squidgy again! I am taking care of myself and treating myself as if I am pregnant just to be on the safe side.


----------



## MishC

Hope - I don't want twins but I would prefer to have twins than have none if you know what I mean but if I had a choice I would be happy with just 1. This is probably because I already have a child and I don't fancy having 3 kids. I think I would go insane plus it would be very expensive with 3 kids because i'd need a bigger car/house/holidays would cost more.

How are you? Has the bleeding stopped? Did you call your clinic? When are you due to test?

Bek - Ha, fancy you both being twins. Are you all identical? Yes, if my embryos make it to the freezing stage then they said they'll freeze them for us. They where telling me how the quality has to be fantastic. All we can do is hope! If I know we can freeze then im happy to transfer just 1.

Pinkie - I'm feeling good thanks, a lot better than yesterday. I know I won't be doing this process ever again as I really didn't like how I reacted to the sedetives they gave me. I was in quite a mess yesterday, sickness, unreal dizziness, depth perception was totally out, couldn't think etc. I much prefer GA which is saying something. The anastesiologist said I reacted quite bad to the drugs and to just sleep for a few days! Anyway at least that bit is done now.

Hopefully the pulling feeling is a good sign but I know these drugs trick your body so you cant really believe anything but a positive test.

Kay - FX it works but its good to have a back up plan. I think its important to be able to focus on something if it doesn't work.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey
It was Bright red for a few wipes and then it stopped... Just wiped bright red again.. Sat here in tears .. I'm only 3dp my 5 dt


----------



## Bordeaux

I understand your reasoning Mish you will feel blessed either way but one would be more than enough for your life.

Hopeful what type of bleeding was it may be implantation or just irritation from the procedure.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Don't give up hopeful, it's very common for implantation bleeding to be like this. You aren't out unless it goes full flow like AF. You are exactly the right time for implantation bleeding, keep positive xxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey Bordeaux
It's bright red every now and then when I wipe.. Seems to be more of a smudge this evening but this morning it was a stain on the tissue a few wipes worth

The clinic are saying nothing they can do.. Sit it out... I'm three days in ffs


----------



## MishC

Hope - I agree with the other 2 it could be nothing. Did you manage to speak to your clinic? Is it just a few speckles (big or small) or a lot?

Bordeaux - That's exactly it!


----------



## MishC

Hope - Could you not ask them to up your support?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey mish
I'm getting more cross as I emailed my consultant and he said there was nothing to do. So I emailed back saying that there must be something we could look at.. Could we not check my prog levels... He said no point but they'd do it. He also said as I'm already on 1200 to up it more would be toxic.... Then when I sent one back saying I was frustrated he said he would up it to 1600!! 

Mish .. It's hard to explain.. So when I wiped it was like a massive red stain then got less but for a few wipes.. Had a 50p stain on trousers... 
So then it stopped but it was just a bright red smudge a few mins ago


----------



## MishC

Oh hope I really do hope that it's nothing. I can only imagine how stressed you must be right now. Does that mean you're on 3 a day now going up to 4 a day? What does google say about upping your dose? I'd be quite pissed off if that was my consultant and he said that to me!


----------



## Bordeaux

I dont like your consultant's response. Did he at least say if this could be experienced at times or any underlying conditions could trigger this or even if it could be implantation or is that to early...


----------



## Hopefulx2

I don't either Bordeaux... Feel a little shattered in two tonight

Isn't test day tomorrow Bordeaux?


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful im keeping everything crossed all is ok. Seems a little early for AF so more likely implant bleed? Sending you positive thoughts!


----------



## MishC

Hope - I really hope you're ok I can only imagine how emotionally draining this must be for you. This whole process is a huge stress. I hope you get some answers tomorrow and the bleeding stops.


----------



## Bekah78

Mish, yes I'm an identical twin, although we couldn't be more different (except looks wise). DH obv isn't because different sex. He reckons I'm the good twin and my sis is the evil one. I happen to agree... Haha.


----------



## Bekah78

Kay, glad to hear things are going ok. Good to stay positive and no doubt distraction of work is helping. Hope things work out for you!


----------



## nobump

Hope sending you positive vibes, keep us posted.

Mishc when you doing your transfer?

My counseling is tomorrow, phoned clinic today, bleeding heavey with lots of clots, but they said this is normal given the build up of lining. Asked about new cycle if I was to do one and it would be in August. So 6 months. They said that they want yo give people chance to recover between cycles. Will see what doc says in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Bekah78

Nobump, August isn't far away. I don't know about you but I feel I need that time to get over this cycle. My AF was really heavy too. Normally it's light and lasts 4 days. This time it was really heavy and lasted 5. I put it down to the treatment. 

Hope counselling goes ok.


----------



## MishC

Hope - How are you this morning?

Bek - You often hear about identical twins are completely different. When are you off to your fiends house?

Nobump - They haven't decided when i'm transferring yet. It will either be tomorrow or Sunday. I'm pushing for 2 embryos tomorrow but its a big fight the clinic isn't keen on the idea of me having 2 embryos. My clinic want me to transfer 1 embryo on Sunday if they make it that far. I'll get a call tomorrow morning to let me know when they want me in.

August will soon fly in plus like they say it will give your body time to get back in a good state to give you the best chance. I imagine next time they'll change your medicine too.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Had another bleed this morning... Nothing again since.. Getting really cross at my clinic now though just fobbing me off. Can't stop crying


----------



## Bekah78

Hey Mish, I'm heading down Monday. I wanted to be at home this week as first week DH back at work after a month off on sick leave. Needed to make sure he's ok before heading away. 

Are they calling you today to let you know when going in?


----------



## Bekah78

Sorry to hear that hopeful. Big virtual hug!! ((Hope)) I know it's difficult but try to stay calm. Is DH away too? Xx


----------



## MishC

Hope - Have you read/heard of anyone else going through something similar and it being good news? It still could be nothing... Has your consultant shed any more light on the matter? Did you have 1 embryo transferred or 2?

Bek - I have an appointment to go back to my clinic tomorrow at 10:45 for transfer but they'll call me in the morning to verify this. If all embryos are doing good in the morning then they said they'll cancel the appointment and wait until Sunday.


----------



## Bekah78

Hope you're ok hope. It's still early days. Keeping everything crossed it's just your body playing tricks on you. 

Ooh Mish. I'm hoping you get your choice of day and numbers. Feeling excited now?


----------



## Hopefulx2

No mish I've not. Not so early anyway.
Good luck tomorrow.. I wish you all the best x


----------



## nobump

Hope - FX for you, sending a big hug, hopefully all will be ok, it is frustrating your clinic is not supporting you.

Mishc - hope all works out for you with the transfer.

Bekah - had counseling, not sure if it was any good or not, felt like a long drive for some small take with a stranger.... she kept trying to start talking about using donor eggs... think I want to establish why my response was so poor given I had more follicles to start with than what I ended up with at the end... not sure about using donor eggs or adoption, not something I have thought about in depth... Going to see her again after we get back from holiday, it may be useful to talk through feedback from doc with her... we shall see.. how's the training going?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Xxx no bump x


----------



## MishC

Bek - I'm kinda excited but I just cant decided if 2 embryos at 3 days is better than 1 at 5 days. I'm using the embryo scope and i'm totally undecided on what to do which is stressing me out a little.

Pinkie - What have your clinic said to you? You transferred 2 embryos at 3 days didn't you?? Is there an almost equally good chance of the embryos taking at 3 days as there is at 5 days?


----------



## Bekah78

nobump said:


> Hope - FX for you, sending a big hug, hopefully all will be ok, it is frustrating your clinic is not supporting you.
> 
> Mishc - hope all works out for you with the transfer.
> 
> Bekah - had counseling, not sure if it was any good or not, felt like a long drive for some small take with a stranger.... she kept trying to start talking about using donor eggs... think I want to establish why my response was so poor given I had more follicles to start with than what I ended up with at the end... not sure about using donor eggs or adoption, not something I have thought about in depth... Going to see her again after we get back from holiday, it may be useful to talk through feedback from doc with her... we shall see.. how's the training going?

I've known other ladies who've not responded to the drugs and had very low egg numbers who've then gone on to have another cycle with lots of eggs. I'm surprised a counsellor is suggesting donor eggs before you've had your consultation. 

I'd happily adopt as I feel a child doesn't need our genes for us to welcome them into our family but there's no guarantees we'd be accepted so being 35yrs old I needed to try this before I'm too old to go through NHS treatment before trying that route. I understand not everyone feels the same and it's a very personal decision that only you can make as a couple. 

Did any of you see 'Finding mum and dad'? I couldn't sleep after watching it. Was heartbreaking seeing those children needing adopting and there not being places for them. 

Friends who've got a child through Ivf have just been approved as adoptive parents. It's not an easy process. Strangely they'll be the 4th couple in their small village to have adopted. Maybe confidence comes from seeing others who've done it and it working out well.


----------



## Bekah78

MishC said:


> Bek - I'm kinda excited but I just cant decided if 2 embryos at 3 days is better than 1 at 5 days. I'm using the embryo scope and i'm totally undecided on what to do which is stressing me out a little.
> 
> Pinkie - What have your clinic said to you? You transferred 2 embryos at 3 days didn't you?? Is there an almost equally good chance of the embryos taking at 3 days as there is at 5 days?

I'm glad it wasn't a decision I had to make. It's a tough one. I'd ask what the success rates are at the clinic for both scenarios. Maybe they're online?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, our first ivf got us three blasts at day five, one transferred and bfn. Second ivf we got three embies and at day two, clinic decided (presumably due to quality/progression) to transfer two, bfp (molar, but still implanted). This time they would have only risked going to blast if we had four or more as experience shows this is best for us. On the first round we had seven embies which dropped off rapidly at day four/five. I think our clinic made the right call.

It's not an easy decision. If you have a good number of good quality embies then I would go to blast as they are more likely to work. You need the info from the clinic on how they are progressing to make that choice. If it was me, if there were only a few really good embies out of them all, I'd be tempted to go two at day three.

Sorry for the waffle reply!

Hopeful, how are you? Anymore bleeding?

Bordeaux, how are you? When is test day?

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Bekah78

I'm good thanks pinkie. Hope you are too. 

Hoping no news is good news for Bordeaux!? Haven't seen an update for a while or have I missed them?


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - Thanks for your reply. Did your clinic give you any statistics on using the embryoscope? Or did they say anything about how they can tell if they're good quality at 3 days as well as 5 days?

I guess what i'm asking is, is there much difference in the clinics been able to tell which embryo are going to make it at 3 days rather than 5 days using this technology?

Sorry i'm having a dilemma!!

Bek

1 Embryo at 5 days blastocyst - 48% chance of success + 10% for time laps = 58% of live Birth

2 embryos at 3 days - 45% chance of success of single birth
- 15% chance of success of twin birth
+ 10% for time laps=
55% Chance of single birth
25% Chance of twin birth

In theory there is a 3% more chance of the blastocyst been successful but i'm not sure if i'd like to gamble on that!!

I'm really stuck on what to do.....


----------



## Bekah78

Is say either way the odds are really very good! There's very little in it. I wouldn't know which to choose. Maybe this is one for the experts?


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, I don't ask about statistics as by now, I've decided its mostly luck :shrug: Having said that, me and DH both like your stats about using the time lapse! Our clinic have discussed with us in the past about how they choose/rate the embies. I'm sure its very scientific but the basics are the rate of cell multiplication and degree of fragmentation. 

I think with hindsight, on our first round we would have been better having two put back at day three and that is the choice I would have made if I knew then what I know now (and was self funding then). 

You have to be guided to a large degree by the advice of your embryologist as they are the experts. However, with your first IVF its an unknown to everyone how your embies will respond. Hence why I think you should get three attempts on the NHS (as NICE guidelines suggest) and not the tight-arsed one attempt they give you in Lincs!

nobump, I'm sorry your counselling wasn't as helpful as you hoped. I do agree that they shouldn't be commenting on donor eggs. Its their job to help you adjust to your feelings, its the consultants job to discuss treatment options. One IVF attempt is too soon to be going down that route in my opinion. More investigation is needed as to the drop off of follies. I hope you are ok.

Bekah, we too are very open to adoption. I've always wanted two or three children and am happy to achieve this with adoption. I think us IVF-ers have a lot of compassion for children who need adopting.

xxx


----------



## Bekah78

I think adoption would be DHs preference. It's something he feels very positive about but he understands my desire to try carrying a child etc. One of his closest friends was adopted. 

We did look into fostering whilst we were on the waiting list. They couldn't get us through the system quick enough though and were worried the stress of the process would be too much for us whilst also getting our Ivf treatment. They've asked us to go back though whatever the outcome is which we thought was a positive response, even though we were disappointed at the time. We had suggested being emergency or respite fosterers. They struggle to get people to do that area of fostering because many people do it as a job and need to know they would have a regular income.


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - Thank you for taking the time to reply. I'm really stumped with this issue, ive stressed about it all day and I now have a head ache. I think the fact that i'm paying for this makes it a little worse because I don't get a 'tester' go. This is the 1 and only shot at it so they need to get it right.

I also don't meet thr criteria to adopt/foster because my daughter has autism.

Bek - I agree they are good odds but I kinda don't believe them. They have no idea what's going on inside of me and if i'm on the right amount of cyclogest. I believe it is a game of luck it's just a really expensive and emotional ride that's all.

Nobump - I agree they shouldn't be suggesting this to you yet. They should be trying to figure out how to get your medicine right and maybe if you get similar result next time then have that talk.

Hope - I'm thinking about you lovely lady.

Bordeaux - How are you? Hope all is well.


----------



## Bekah78

Sorry Mish, feel bad for going on about it now as didn't realise that having a child with autism would prevent you from going down that line. 

It sure is an emotional ride. All private clinics want the treatment to be successful. The better their results the better their reputation is and means more clients choosing that clinic over another ... Yes it may be some guess work, but theirs is an educated guess, and by that I mean they'll be using their experience to try and figure out which has best chance of working. I'd see what the embryologist thinks. They'll have seen how the embryos are developing etc.


----------



## MishC

Bek - Don't be silly it's fine. I have accepted that I am not able to do this. I already have my own biological child so I have a lot more than some people have and i'm grateful of this. If my IVF doesn't work than i'm happy to accept it just wasn't meant to be and i'll carry on focusing all of my attention on my daughter. A lot of the reason im doing IVF is for my daughter, she wants a sister (god help me if it works and we have a boy) and I think it will benefit her to have a sibling but if it doesn't work then she has me and her cousins. :)

I think your right and i'll just wait to see what they say in the morning. I'll quiz them to death with their decision so I fully understand it and if I really don't agree with it then if I make them well aware of my opinion the embryologist said they bring the consultants in to make the final decision.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi ladies ,

sorry for the blackout I had a faint positive that no one else saw so I thought I would leave everything a day and stop obsessing managed to do that took a test this morning and its positive clear this time and showed on digital but not even 
getting excited as there is chemical pregnancies , all your stories make me very cautious .


----------



## Bekah78

Oh wow Bordeaux. Congratulations! Will you have to wait 4 weeks now for a scan. Is that only way to be reassured it's not a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## Bekah78

Glad I didn't upset you with my ignorance and insensitivity Mish. 

Yeah, getting them to explain their reasons will help. 

When I go back to see the consultant I want to know why the Dr said it would be a 2 or 3 day transfer, even though 5 days was mentioned early on by the nurses. I'm wondering why when odds so good with a five day transfer that wasn't tried. I'm thinking because it's NHS and that would have meant them working a Sunday, but I'd like them to explain that to me.


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck Mish if it's ET day for you. 

Pinkie and Kay, how's TWW going for?

Hopeful, has the bleed stopped? How are you doing? Hope you're ok. 

Bordeaux. I put a congratulations message on earlier but as I've added extra messages thought I'd say it again just in case miss it. Congratulations. Hope you're soon reassured it's not a chemical pregnancy! Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Ps beaglemommy and nobump. Hope you're both doing ok! Xx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Congrats Bordeaux.. You must be thrilled! 
I'm still off and in bleeding... It's over for me I think.. I am beyond devastated... Can't think straight this hurts so badly.. It's almost worse than last time which I didn't expect x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bordeaux, massive congratulations :wohoo:

You are right to be cautious but this is a massive hurdle jumped and you need to be positive. Keeping everything crossed for a happy and healthy nine months for you xx

Mish, if ET is today, good luck! Whatever route you go down, be guided by your experts, they want a BFP as much as you x

Bekah, I'm ok thanks. Plodding on until a weeks time! I'm now at the stage where every twinge makes me think it's worked/not worked and going round in circles! I'm taking mum out to a local antiques centre today and have a fairly full weekend. The trick is to keep busy I suppose :wacko:

How are you Bekah, any thoughts about the half marathon/egg quality? I would have thought that the healthier and fitter you are the better for your eggs but I don't know? Xxx

Hopeful, how are you?

How is everyone else doing?

Xxx


----------



## Bekah78

So sorry Hopeful. Big hugs. Wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. This whole process is a roller coaster to our emotions. We invest so much into it that is devastating when it doesn't work. I'm thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Hi Pinkie
Keeping busy sounds like a good idea. Sounds like your mum has been a great support to you. 
I'm still waiting to speak to the consultant. I'm keeping up with training for now. 
I applied to the ballot for a place because thought if Ivf didn't work it would be a great way to get fit before the next attempt. I have since read that running long distances can cause fertility issues for women. So now I'm not sure if it's a good idea. My DH suggested maybe doing some 10km events through the summer because 6miles isn't as much a strain on my body as 13 miles and the training that goes with it can be pretty intense. I'm only 5"2 so have little legs. 
I'll get the consultants advice though before making a decision. Xx


----------



## MishC

Hey Ladies 

Hope - I spoke to a nurse at my IVF clinic and explained your situation and she said if its on and off and of a pinkie or drown colour there's a good chance its implantation. If its really red then she's not so sure. Just thought I'd pass the info on for you.

Bek - My clinic said to me they'll transfer on day 3 rather than day 5 if they can see there is an embryo that is clearly doing better than the rest. They said they only tend to wait until day 5 if there are several 'excellent' embryos so then have more time to assess with 1/2 are the best.

Pinkie - When are you testing? Did your clinic tell you what grade the embryo scope gave your embryos?

Bordeaux - Huge congratulations i'm thrilled for you!

AFM - I had my transfer this morning. They decided to let me transfer 2 embryos at 3 days so i'm more than happy with their decision. I'm not sure if all grading systems are the same - my 1st embryo is an 8 cell embryo and it was graded a 3/4 - My 2nd embryo is a 9 cell embryo and it was graded a 2/3. The highest grade you can get is a 4/4 so they say my first embryo is excellent and the 2nd is very good. The first number means how well the cells have divided and the 2nd number means how much fragmentation there is so on my 1st cell I have no fragmentation at all.


----------



## Bekah78

Great news Mish. Glad you got a result you're happy with. Fingers crossed for you! When's your test date then?

I've also lost track of when Kay and Pinkies test dates are. 

When is your official test date Hope? I was told to still test on that day even if I had bleeding.


----------



## Bordeaux

Misch that is great , thats what I had 2 at day 3 good luck the embies sound super healthy.

pinkie - your amazing for not testing early keeping busy is great it got easier once I was back at work.

bek-get all the answers possible the NHS sometimes only go deeper if you push push and push but this takes energy.

Thanks for all the messages but as it is not my official test date until Monday just not jumping for joy and just trying to forget about it and just eat healthy and take the meds still and che Sara Sara . This journey has so many hurdles which none of you need reminding of so just glad to have made it over another one but just want to make it past the finish line ...I hope I dont sound overally pessimistic or ungrateful


----------



## MishC

Bek - My test date is 28th. 2 weeks from today.

I'm just glad this part is done I can honestly say i'll never do it again. It's really hard to do when you have a child my attention hasn't always been on Elissa which is quite unfair on her plus £5k could get us out flights to Florida. 

I've had a sleep again this afternoon which is very unlike me but I couldn't keep my eyes open. Anyway 2 weeks and i'll know if it was all worth it.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Mish.. Thank you x you are a great person to think of me when you has your own business 


You deserve all the luck in the world (as do all of us.)

I may check out for a little while ladies as I'm really not doing so well but I will feel better and I will be hovering and checking in on all of you stalker style x


----------



## Pinkie 33

Massive hugs hopeful xxx

Mish, great news about ET, just the dreaded TWW to go now!

Bekah, my official test date is a week today but will probably test on Thursday if nothing happens sooner. Had lots of twinges and AF type aches today. Just keeping everything crossed.

Xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Hugs hopeful. Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Everything crossed for you Pinkie. Hope you enjoyed your antique shopping today.


----------



## Bekah78

Mish, your test date is a few days later than mine was. Mine was 15 days after EC and 11 days after ET. Another difference between clinics. Hope you're taking it easy!


----------



## nobump

Mishc - that's fab they transferred 2

Pinie - FX hope the week passes quickly

Bordeaux - Congrats!!! Will you be going into your clinic on Monday for the official test?

Hopefully - hope you get answers soon. Hugs

Bekah - not sure about running and eggs, they say so many things nto sure what we can and can't do!


----------



## Bekah78

Nobump last thing I want to do is jeapodise one of our attempts. You hear of so many athletes etc who fall pregnant and carry on running but they probably don't have the fertility issues I have. I've not managed on get hold of the consultants secretary (haven't left messages though) and haven't had a letter yet saying they're reviewing our file etc yet so will wait till I get back from my friends then get on the case. 
The friends we are visiting, and who I'm meant to be running GNR with, have just been offered a 9mth old baby girl for adoption so it could be that she has to pull out too.


----------



## Bordeaux

No bump- I have the blood test on Monday which I am nervous about as then they can start to tell if the pregnancy will be viable
I had no symptoms except hiccups , burping and extreme thirst in the 
mornings

pinkie really routing for you !
Bek - you'd think they would bring you in for a blood test to see if any levels had an impact on anything.

hopeful thinking of you and thanks for the support throughout hope to.hear from you soon.


----------



## MishC

Hope - You're welcome. If I was in your situation I would be wanting to know as much as I possibly could. I have everything crossed for you I really hope its good news.

Pinkie - Your test date is a week before mine.

Bek - How odd that we should have been testing around the same time. I think I've misunderstood that though.

Bordeaux - I'm sure your blood tests will be fine! :)

AFM - I've not been taking it easy my clinic have stressed to carry on with my daily routine as normal. They told me not to res/sit up etc because this wouldn't be normal for me. I agree with this because if you naturally fell pregnant you don't take it easy. As they said once they're in there then they're in there. I'm totally shattered but I've had 2 bad nights sleep last week and the EC which I had issues with the medicine and just wiped me out.


----------



## Bordeaux

Mish - forgot to wish you all the best as well which is bad as you kindly set up this group in the first place.
I agree with your theroy , 3 days after transfer I was travelling already the clinic said everything needs circulation but just take rests when tired .

The progesterone acts like a sleeping pill for me too just out like a light and also the sedation medication takes a while to clear from the system


----------



## Bekah78

Mish. It seems that some say take it easy for a few days and others say rest. I took it easy but did move around the house. I figured some movement would encourage circulation of blood flow. I avoided heavy lifting etc, and didn't do the vac'cing or ironing but can understand that having a child already would mean some lifting etc would need to be done as kids don't understand why you can't do something if always done it before. 

Had DH not been off work on sick leave I would have gone out for a walk just to get some fresh air and stretch my legs. I did feel tired after EC but not as much as I did after having down regs inj. That wiped me out. 

I think my test date was earlier than yours. If I'm right yours is 2 weka from ET and mine was only 12 days from ET xx


----------



## Bekah78

Pinkie, just realised I'll be back from my friends in time for your test date. Hoping it'll be a BFP! Feeling ok? Xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm ok thanks Bekah. Still getting some sharp twinges and af type pains. Just hoping all is well :wacko: when do you go away? X


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - Thank you and don't worry about it. It takes all of us to make the group plus we all have things going on :)

The progesterone is making me feel a bit sick but nothing I cant handle.

Bek - Ahh I see what you mean now. I think EC is classed as ovulation day so really you should be able to tell 2 weeks from that date. I think my clinic are just super safe. I've really just carried on as normal, vac'ing, ironing, cleaning... Daughter jumping all over me (but not my stomach). I remember what I was doing when I was pregnant with her - I didn't know until I was 7/8 weeks so I did everything I shouldn't have.

Pinkie - Hope you're ok and those pains are good news!

AFM - I'm good just getting a lot of period type pains but I got these when I stopped the buserelin in October. I'm not reading anything into it. Also getting ovary pains but that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## MishC

Thought you ladies might find this interesting...

https://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer


----------



## Bekah78

I'm heading away tomorrow Pinkie. I will have occasional wifi access but no 3G signal. I'll be checking in to see how you ladies are getting on but not as often as normal. 
Hope you're all having a good wknd. Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Sounds like twinges and AF type pains are normal for post ET whether it's successful or not. Fingers crossed for all you ladies in the tww! I'm feeling positive there's going to be some more BFP's :) xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Enjoy Bekah


----------



## MishC

Have fun Bek and we'll see you when you get back. Don't work yourself to hard either.

Hope everyone else is well and has enjoyed their weekend.


----------



## Bekah78

Bordeaux. Hope your blood test goes ok tomorrow. Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Well had an emergency blood test today as I had a tiny amount of blood on my first wipe of the morning.

went to the docs he said it wasn't spotting as I literally only have it the first wipe and have nothing the rest of the day and pantiliner shows nothing.
my pregancies test are slightly 
darker but not that in your face line clear positive this morning.

urine test at the doc was negative which was crazy as I have had only positives for the last 4 days he wasnt worried as he said their test were rubbish compared to the shop bought ones and I have tested positive on different brands. So I ran home took a digital and it said pregnant. 
Now everything is down to the blood results tomorrow but not feeling positive ...I have read so many stories about chemical pregnancies that it maybe something I am experiencing.


----------



## Bordeaux

Mu advice is try not to test early its soooooooooo much stress


----------



## Bekah78

Bordeaux. Sorry you're having such a stressful time. Hopefully all the tests you've done are right. At least the blood test is being done tomorrow so you should know for sure soon. Big hug!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi ladies

Bordeaux, I'm sorry you are having a hard time, keeping everything crossed for your blood tests tomorrow. It's taking all my willpower to wait until Thursday but as long as af isn't here, I'm hanging on. I hope it's just their rubbish tests xx

Bekah, how are you? Are you away now? If so, hope you are having a lovely time xx

Mish, how are you doing? 

How is everyone else? Hope you have all had a lovely weekend. AFM, had a wonderful day out with DH in Whitby, fish and chips and ice cream! Lots of sea air and sunshine. 

Xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Setting off tomorrow morning Pinkie. Just thinking about what I need to pack. 

Glad you had a nice day in Whitby. Can't beat fish n chips at the sea side. 

Only a few more days for you to get through before testing. Keep away from the tests if you can. Xx


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - Sorry to hear you're so stressed. I can imagine the panic you felt when you seen the blood but if it was only a tiny amount its hopefully just nothing. What time do you get your blood test results back tomorrow? Also maybe the test didn't show up in the doctors because it wasn't an early wee.

Pinkie - Glad to hear you had a good day at Whitby it's been a while since I was there. How are you feeling?

Bek - How long are you going away for?

Nobump - How are you? 

Pinkie -


----------



## Bekah78

2 nights. I'll be heading back up the road Wednesday. Our most experienced carer is on at the mo, which makes it a bit easier to get away, but she goes home Thursday so want to be back before she heads off. 

How are you Mish?


----------



## Bordeaux

Thanks ladies , making it this far and seeing my first positive ever feels extremly special.

Results will be after 12 tomorrow the doctor was not concerned at all he said the blood was not even at spotting level more likely slight irritation.

The urine test was maybe my 5th of the morning and 2/3 test showed positive today just not the docs one. 

Also going to the gynaecologist tomorrow to discuss the results.

only time will tell I am pretty calm as I didn't set my hopes on it all but having 8 urine positve results of which 4 are digital and of different brands gives a little hope but easily could be early miscarriage which is the case in 50/60 % of pregnancies at this stage.

blood test is everything right now


----------



## MishC

I'm good cheers Bek just hot all the time and getting quite a lot of ovary pain. Feels like someone is twisting my ovary when I turn over or move quick. Other than that i'm fab!


----------



## nobump

Bordeaux fx for your blood test.
Pinkie Whitby sounds like a good day out.
Bekah enjoy your break.
Mishc try not to read into all your signs.

Afm had a good weekend, had friends over last night, had some wine, think it was a bit of a shock to my system, had a sore head tpray, and been feeling really tired. Still bleeding as well, just light, hoping it will stop soon.


----------



## Bekah78

Try not to over do things Mish. Know it's not easy when you've got your daughter to look after though. 

Thanks pinkie. 

Nobump, wine has been a shock to my system too. I'll be giving it up again soon in prep for next go... But in meantime I'm enjoying some social drinking for a couple of weeks. 

Good luck today Bordeaux. Will be thinking of you and everything crossed its good news confirming your positive results!


----------



## MishC

Hey ladies - How are you all today?

Bordeaux - How have your tests gone today? I hope it's good news.

Pinkie - Have you still managed to hold off testing? How are you feeling? 

Bek - Have a super time at your friends house.

Nobump - It's good to hear you had a good weekend!

Hope - IF you're reading this I hope you're ok. When is your official test day? I still have hope for you.


----------



## Bordeaux

Doesn't look good they show pregnant at 15 but low for a viable pregnancy even though the bloods were taken a day early so off to the gynaecologist now but I have 
already come to terms that it wasn't our turn this time


----------



## Pinkie 33

Oh no Bordeaux, is there still a chance? I'm so sorry. Xxx


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - Maybe it could still be ok and you implanted Late hence why the levels are a little low. Have they said there is still a chance?


----------



## Bordeaux

So they took my bloods again and a scan she reckons an early miscarriage .she wants me to take my meds just in the last hope it goes up and to rule everything out. 

But she is basically said be prepared for the worst


----------



## Pinkie 33

Sending you huge hugs Bordeaux. I hope you are ok. I'm so sorry this has happened xxx


----------



## Bordeaux

Yes I am actually fine one part of me is happy the baby made it that far given all the possible hurdles we could have fell down on this was quiet a good result . 

As I am on short protocol I can begin again straight away...and finances do allow for another go so I am lucky in that sense


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hi.. I just popped on to check all ok and seen this... Bordeaux you are very strong and I hope that your news improves tomorrow... It's cruel but you sound incredibly tough x well done and let's hope see better news tomorrow x

Mish, pinkie, Kay.. Hope you ladies are ok..

Bump and bek.. You sound well and like you are being positive and life is ok...

Afm... I opted to stop taking the cyclogest on Friday as I was bleeding heavier. Consultant told me not to but I was 6dp, negative test and bleeding.. It would have just been a head [email protected]&k to carry on.. I am now bleeding so bloody heavily but at least I know I can move on xxx


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - I'm so sorry to hear this I hope you get good news. If it turns out to bed bad news will you start your next cycle straight away?

Hope - Sorry to hear your cycle didn't work either. Have you had any ideas of why you started to bleed so early on?

Pinkie - Are you still feeling positive?

AFM - I feel like I have no hope if it hasn't worked for you guys. For most of you your IVF cycle was quite smooth so you would expect a happy ending. What on earth will happen to me I've had nothing but problems at each step. Anyway I know that negative thinking won't get me anywhere.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey... Nope.. Apparently it's bad luck (again!) I can't risk another 5k of our hard earned savings on bad luck so am
Going to try a consult at another clinic...

Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

I agree hopeful , I stopped taking the clexane already not pricking myself anymore , taking my progesterone as normal but not anymore needles ...just not putting my body through that.
finances are another thing all together 5k for something that people can have for free is hard but trying to prevent the who deserves to have a kid more than the other but at these times its hard with these things .
Hopeful I was thinking a new clinic 
too .
They lost my documents and everything seemed rushed not 100% just a thought too early to make any decisions but we will see


----------



## Bekah78

Hi ladies 

So sorry Bordeaux. Hoping it's not an early miscarriage but if is then see positives with how far you've got. I'm still keeping everything crossed things turn out ok. Hugs! A difficult time not knowing either way. 

Hope, sending you big hugs. Don't know what to say but thinking of you. 

Mish. Don't give up. Try and stay positive. May not have worked for a few of us but that doesn't mean it won't for you. 

Nobump hope you're ok

Beaglemommy and Kay, not heard from you for a while. Hope you're both doing ok! 

Afm I've had a lovely first day in Yorkshire. Lunch and dinner out. A few glasses of wine washed it all down. My friend has had a few Ivf attempts and one was successful. They've just been approved as adoptive parents so great to get some support from a friend who knows what I'm going through. Xx


----------



## Bekah78

Pinkie. Looks like I managed to delete message to you. Hope you're still doing ok and keeping away from those testing sticks. Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

Bekah I am officially in the wine club too ! 
Pinkie and misch you have great statistics on your side now you have great chances of succeding.. and all our support as well lots of 
sticky beans to you.
afm- not sure how soon I will try just need to reflect a bit makes you think of things a bit differently was I really ready ? Was I resting enough was I being careless where would this baby be ?would it be a happy life for this child.not sure anymore.

I am religious and will just have to trust God's timing but it hurts still no disguising that !


----------



## Hopefulx2

I just had 3/4 a bottle of villa Maria sav blanc which is the most beautiful wine!!

Btw.. Sorry for the too much info... But I'm bleeding like hell.. Like clumps and soaking a tampon in a few minutes sometimes... My period is normally 2 days and so light I could prob go without a tampon but blinking heck this is awful


----------



## Bordeaux

Welcome to the wine club hopeful enjoy!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi ladies

Bordeaux, give yourself some time to get used to what has happened. There are a lot of positives from this cycle (although it might not seem like it now). If you are changing clinics, take some time to research the best ones and also what different clinics offer. I hope you are ok, sending you massive hugs

Hopeful, I'm sorry you are having af from hell, if it helps, that is normal. You will feel slightly better once you have stopped as you can then think about Plan B. glad you are both enjoying some quality wine, have one for me too 

Nobump, how are you? Are you having anymore counselling sessions? Hope you are ok

Bekah, glad you are having a lovely break. I found it helpful to escape after our previous attempts, if just for a few days. I have a group of close friends who don't have/want children so that helps when I just want a break from thinking about it. I'm glad you have someone to talk to who understands, I don't know anyone close who has been through it, that's why I came on here. Support through this process means a lot. What are your plans for the rest of your trip?

Mish, how are you doing? Try and keep positive. Its a matter of luck now, you responded well and your odds are good 

Kay, how are you feeling?

AFM, DH is working away again from this afternoon for the st of the week and he wanted to be here when I tested so..... I tested this morning and BFP. We are obviously delighted but cautiously so after what happened last time. The line is very strong (I am 10dp3dt). Will ring the clinic later and hopefully get a scan date. I won't believe it until we see a baby on the screen! 

Xxx


----------



## KaySC

Bordeaux I am sorry to hear that it's not worked for you this time, I think it's worse when you have a bit of hope and then it doesn't work out but give yourself time to come to terms with it and then make a plan for your next step, I find planning and focussing forward seems to really help me but everyone is different and deals with things differently.

I've had a few hectic days, one of my dogs has chewed a hole in the carpet, they are both 9 years old and have never done anything like it before and I don't know which one did it so I was annoyed about that. Than I came out in a rash that looked like the one I used to get with childhood allergies so I've been itchy and irritable with that. Then I received an invoice from the fertility clinic (we were NHS funded) for the Time Lapse photography when no one informed us that it wasn't included in the funding and that it was an additional cost and they were the ones who talked us into having it and I just don't have a spare £500 laying around so I'm trying to get that sorted out, so it's been stress central for me!

Pinkie - congratulations! Really pleased for you!


----------



## Bekah78

Congratulations Pinkie. Great news! Yes, I am lucky to have a friend who understands. I've avoided friends who have a habit of saying all the wrong things since finding out it didn't work because I needed time to deal with it myself first without needing to deal with their insensitive comments too. 

Hopeful, my AF was a lot heavier than normal but once it finished I felt much better. My energy levels etc are back up now etc. Hopefully you'll be feeling better soon. 

Bordeaux, big hugs! I hope you're doing ok. Thinking of you! 

Mish, hope you're doing ok. How are the AF type cramps etc? Eased at all? 

Kay, sounds like you've had a rough few days. Ouch to your unexpected bill, and the dogs ruining your carpet. Our cats behaved a little oddly whilst we were going through our cycle so maybe their picking up on something and this why they've acted out of character? 

Nobump. Hope you're doing ok. Have you got your appointment to see your consultant yet? 
I'll be chasing up ours when I get back. Feel I've got the the energy to be hassling them now.


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - Whoow i'm well happy for you and a dark line is great news. :happydance: Is Friday your official test date? I don't blame you for feeling a bit cautious I think I would feel the same as anything can happen at any point. 

Kay - Sounds like you're having a rough time of it at the moment. Its strange that one of your dogs did that. Your clinic should have made it clear that the time laps isn't covered by your funding. Can you not appeal it?

Bek - How is your trip going? Is your DH ok?

AFM - I'm good I have a few days of no plans while Elissa is at school so i'm just going to catch up on TV. Still cramping but it's eased. Last night it didn't wake me up which is good. I'm at that stage now were I would like to know if its worked or not, still a while to go though :)

Also my clinic has totally ripped me off with the time laps photography! So far I've noticed its the most expensive place to use it!!!


----------



## Bordeaux

Pinkie that is great news but totally understand you being cautious. My advice would be to get the bloods done I had over 10 positive test results different brands as well and the line was getting darker each day but I have a strong feeling this is your time finally some excellent news on here.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Thanks everyone x Bordeaux, they don't do blood tests as standard here. I'm waiting for the clinic to call with a scan date and until then I wont be convinced. I'll be testing most days until then (old habits :wacko:). The line is stronger than the control line and came up straight away which I didn't expect at this stage. Last time, line was faint and got darker and didn't test until 13dp2dt. Just have everything crossed. xx


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - Can you not ask for blood tests and pay for them?

Bordeaux - How are you feeling? Is it really over this cycle or is there still some hope?

Is there just me left to test now or is there anyone else?


----------



## Pinkie 33

I've spoken with the clinic and the scan is booked in for 9th April, three weeks. I'm happy to wait until then and keep testing.

I think there is just you and Kay Mish, keeping everything crossed for you both xx


----------



## Bekah78

It's going well thanks Mish. I've kept in touch with DH and the carer that's on with him. They're coping very well without me which means this is being a relaxing break for me. I know he's in good hands. This particular carer has worked for us for 5.5 years and she stays with us for 10 nights a month. She's like family now.


----------



## Pinkie 33

It must take some getting used to Bekah, sharing your life with so many people? It must be so reassuring to have consistency and good care. I'm glad you are able to get away and relax ready to get to grips with what happened and what your consultant thinks xxx


----------



## Bekah78

It does Pinkie. We've had two issues with breach of confidentiality in the last year too which was horrid. You have no choice but to trust people but some really do let you down. We've got a couple who are excellent though and been through ups and downs with us. 
The care company who manage the package are a nightmare. We are very vocal and stand up for ourselves but I do feel for some of their other clients who they seem to constantly fail. The rules change in April so we could start managing it ourselves. Xxx


----------



## Bordeaux

Bekah that sounds awful people will take advantage of anything these days. Glad you can relax though ...I have just wanted to be alone

pinkie that is amazing if the line popped up so prominently its really good news . Its a shame they do not do blood test but perhaps thats how they keep their figures up.
Afm I haven't even bleed not once and have to wait until tomorrow for 
the bloods to rule out the baby still 
growing...as for my actual clinc 
which we are paying a fortune have
not called us back to discuss 
results even though my husband 
called 3 times and they promised a 
call back each time. So not usinh them again after them losing my files and the rest.luckily I am abroad and my doctor here is the one doing all the tests .


----------



## Bekah78

Bordeaux. Sometimes being alone with your own thoughts is good. Allows you time to put your thoughts in order. 

That sounds very frustrating with the clinic. You'd think they'd understand that this is a stressful and emotional time. Xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bordeaux, glad you are getting the help you need from your Dr. Where was your clinic? Do you have any ideas about other good clinics near you? They sound hopeless. I'm keeping everything crossed that its not all over for you xxx


----------



## Bordeaux

Yeah I know my beta was a day early then the scheduled date but that would really be really clutching to hairs.

If you don't mind me asking for the time you had the chemical how long did it take for your af to come as I haven't started bleeding and af is overdue


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm not sure as mine was a molar pregnancy. I think it tends to be fairly soon, maybe worth asking you dr? X


----------



## nobump

Pinkie that's fab news!

Mishc good to hear your getting some rest.

Bordeaux your clinic sounds dreadful, they should be supporting you at this time.

Kay if they didn't make it clear about out of scope cost then I don't see how they can charge you. We had to sign paperwork to say we would pay fee for freezing any eggs after a successful transfer.

Bekah good to hear your able to relax.

Sorry if missed anyone I'm on my phone.

AFM appointment on Monday, think we will do another cycle but what to know what they will do differently. Not made it to the pool yet, still bleeding, just light, only wear tampons when heavy. day 8 of bleeding. Counting down days to our trip to the sun.


----------



## Pinkie 33

nobump, great news about the consultation (or WTF meeting as me and DH called them!). If you can, try and write a list of questions that you want to know answers too as you always think of things afterwards. 

Hope you make some progress xxx


----------



## MishC

Good Morning Ladies

Pinkie - Will they be able to see anything on a scan that early? 3 weeks isn't too long hopefully it'll fly in.

Bek - I'm glad your trip is going well and you DH is been taken care of well. It's really nice that you know you can rely on someone and take a bit of time for yourself because we all need some 'us' time. That's disgusting about people breeching confidentiality I can only imagine how angry it must make you. It sounds like you do well with the situation though and I guess people like us (carers for family members) are use to having to stand up for ourselves and the situation we're in.

Bordeaux - What time do you get your blood test results back today? Have you thought about filing a complaint against you clinic for the mess up they've made? I really do hope you're ok and coping ok, we're all here for you.

Nobump - Good to hear you're having another meeting. I think you're doing the right thing giving it another go. It sounds like they got your medicine all wrong the first time or maybe you just didn't react to some of it as well as you should have. I agree with pinkie making a list is a wise idea and also ask them to send you a copy of the letter they write regarding the meeting and whats been said might be an idea too.

AFM - I'm still the same - Good. Not much to report. I look/feel fat which isn't nice but I know its just the cyclogest. My baggy clothes are no longer baggy and I wont wear my tight clothes because my stomach sticks out!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi Mish

I'll be 7 weeks by then so they would expect to see the baby and hopefully hear a heartbeat. I cant get too excited, I've been here before :wacko: I had to contact the molar pregnancy screening centre at Sheffield today to report my BFP. I have to let them know what happens at the scan. If all goes well, I have to monitored after the birth to ensure everything is normal. I asked about the chance of another molar and she said they were extremely slim. I am slightly reassured however the chances of me having it the first time were slimmer! 9th April cant come soon enough for me. The worst thing about IVF is that you can find yourself wishing time away and I hate that. Life is too short.

Progesterone really is a bugger, it makes me feel bloated and my boobs hurt like hell! For my first IVF I lost a lot of weight in preparation, since then I have put a lot back on. Its really hard to motivate yourself afterwards. I weighed myself before and after EC and the difference was 2.5K! 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - I have everything crossed that it's all ok for you. I really can relate to how anxious you must be feeling. It's not the same as you but for me this is the easy part - if it works that's the best news ever and if not then so be it. But if it does work that's when the real problems start because I will get Pre-Eclampsia back and more than likely HELLP. That scares the hell out of me because it can come on from 18 weeks and if I got it at that stage the reality if I would have a still born baby. Obviously i'm not thinking about that because I might not make it that far and I am a believer of taking each step as it comes but I do understand that feeling you have and the hope you have that everything is ok.

Good on you for loosing weight for the process. I weighted myself last night and I've only gained 2lbs but even my mam said it stomach sticks out ...lol! TBH i'm really slim so you can notice anything instantly. I wake up and i'm bloated, I go to bed and my look really quite big - just my stomach though.


----------



## Bordeaux

Misch C - try and think positively you have made it this far and you never know each pregnancy may be different I hope so in your case

pinkie your signs look good keep in there.


afm blood results show it went from 15 to 14 in a day so the doctor said to stop the meds at this point.

I am actually feeling positive if this baby was going to be unhealthy or in pain then its best it did not enter the world. I am going to focus on getting my egg quality up and dh sperm quality up and then baby dance like crazy and hope for a natural if it doesnt work over the next two- three months then we will do another round.

we are on the nhs waiting list so hopefully by the time I am 30 as an emergency measure we should be able to get a cycle on them.

The good news is that the baby implanted and began to grow which is a very far stage


----------



## nobump

Bordeaux - bit of mix news for you, sounds promising that the egg implanted, but sorry it never made it. There may have been an issue with the egg so that is why you miss carried. As you are under 30, you have time on your side, I know that may be frustrating to hear. FX for you.

MishC / Pinkie, I have been trying to lose weight as well, sadly the treatment wiped me out... hoping to get more active now and will try and shift some weigth before out next attempt. And of course as Bordeaux has suggested, lots of baby dancing, you never know FX for us all!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bordeaux, you are right, you have a lot of positives to take away from your cycle. I hope you get a natural BFP from your bd-ing, keep at it :haha:

Mish and Kay, I went to Boots today for a First Response HPT and they are buy one get one free in twin packs in case you need to stock up. I got 8 tests :blush: I'll be testing regularly up until scan I think, daft I know.

xx


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - Sorry to hear this is the end of this cycle but it's good that you were ready for it. Good news that the embryo implanted. I think that's a great way to look at the situation it's a good way of making sense of what's happened.

Nobump Good luck getting fit! 

Pinkie - I probably should invest in a pregnancy test for next week. Did you test 2 weeks after EC or ET?


----------



## Pinkie 33

I tested 10 days post three day transfer. I've read that lots get a result at 6/7/8 days but I wouldn't risk that soon. I'm sure its not necessary to keep testing like I do but I like to see that its not getting lighter. Makes no odds to my outcome, my lines got stronger with the molar too :wacko:


----------



## Hopefulx2

Bordeaux .. You are a tough lady... I feel very envious of your strength
I wish you all the luck in the world

Pinkie I have everything crossed for you

Mish.. Same as above... You deserve this

No bumps nd bek.. How are you guys? Glad you seem well

Kay.. Any news?? X

So 
Just got back from a new reproductive health centre that opened near where I live 

Had a quick chat with both consultants who were there

Both had quite an interesting take... Bleeding as early as I do they think defo warrants investigations... Suggested a hysteroscopy ASAP to rule out any maybe problems (liverpool said no point in this) 

Told them about my 22.3 progesterone and they both said it was on the low side (told by liverpool it was fine) so they suggested a much more closer monitoring of my levels and maybe a different drug for people like me who don't absorb too well.. 
Back in next week for a consult to see what else we can look at...


----------



## Bordeaux

Hopeful it is good you are at the point where professionals are taking an interest that is a battle in its self. My clinic has not even returned a call or an email even though we have tried to contact them since Tuesday.

Hopeful this was our first go so and we had some positive signs so its much easier to be positive. 

I still feel like crying and at moments just want to feel sorry for myself . I want to blame my husband the clinic my self. Then I just turn that into what can I do so I feel more in control again:

Yoga , acupuncture, change in lifestyle , supplements meditation and work , sleeping earlier , no alcohol, not even caffeine free drinks. No sugar unless its brown, no red meat. No more judging , no more negativity 

More me doing me more laughing more dancing more travelling more positive thinking more praying


----------



## Hopefulx2

Well done you. You should be proud... I am due back at work next week and I'm not sure im ready.. Second time failing at 3dp5dt has hit me hard and the costs are always tough... I got really angry today when I read so e idiot saying if you can't afford ivf, you can't afford children!!!! Wtf!!! We have spent over 6k so far... Prob another 3k on the next part! 







Bordeaux said:


> Hopeful it is good you are at the point where professionals are taking an interest that is a battle in its self. My clinic has not even returned a call or an email even though we have tried to contact them since Tuesday.
> 
> Hopeful this was our first go so and we had some positive signs so its much easier to be positive.
> 
> I still feel like crying and at moments just want to feel sorry for myself . I want to blame my husband the clinic my self. Then I just turn that into what can I do so I feel more in control again:
> 
> Yoga , acupuncture, change in lifestyle , supplements meditation and work , sleeping earlier , no alcohol, not even caffeine free drinks. No sugar unless its brown, no red meat. No more judging , no more negativity
> 
> More me doing me more laughing more dancing more travelling more positive thinking more praying


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hopeful, progesterone can be injected which guarantees a better absorption, it's just not very pleasant (backside I think). It sounds to me like this would be better for you if levels were low? I'm glad you have some lines of enquiry. I hope that they help you come up with a clear way forward. I've read so many misguided comments about infertility by those who have no idea, I try not to let it get to me anymore. I think it's one in seven couples who need assistance conceiving (from drugs through to ivf). You have to go through it to understand it, otherwise shut the f up!

Bordeaux, loving your positive outlook!

Xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Hi ladies

I'm home from my trip. Had a lovely time and feeling refreshed. 

Nobump, I felt wiped out by the treatment too. Don't think the heavy AF helped either. Hopefully you'll be back doing laps of the pool soon. Hope the meeting with the consultant goes well and you get some answers too. 

Bordeaux, sorry it's end of the cycle for you. Glad you're putting a positive to do list together though. I may be "borrowing" a few of those! Have you tried Redbush or Rooibus tea. Same thing just called different names? It's a naturally caffeine free tea from South Africa. I really like it. I drink it black, but others add milk. As it's naturally caffeine free there's no chemicals used to remove them. 

Hopeful, sounds like the new clinic really want to support you and find out more. Fingers crossed you get some answers and some positive answers as to how you get a better cycle. 

Mish. I hope the weight gaining feeling is a positive sign. Everything crossed for you. 

Pinkie. Hope you're doing ok. Will seem like a long wait till the scan (especially with your previous experience) but will be exciting to hear that heart beat. Hope you're looking after yourself :) 

Hope you're doing ok too Kay! 

Xx


----------



## Bordeaux

So the clinic finally replied and said keep taking the meds as your technically still pregnant and it could be a slow grower and the drop by one tells them nothing and they will not rule out pregnancy until it goes below 5 grrrr this is torture


----------



## MishC

Hope - This new clinic you're talking about sounds good. Are you NHS or Private with Liverpool? And will you next cycle be private or NHS? I don't see how Liverpool can say no to the investigation if you have requested it. My clinic were more than happy to investigate with me if that was what I wanted.

Bordeaux - I would be beyond angry with your clinic. I personally think the fact that you have paid for this service makes it that much worse. It good that you're taking on board all the positives its a good way to come to terms with it and at least you know there will be light at the end of this very long tunnel. 

Just read your last message - Why don't you call another clinic and ask for some advice because it doesn't sound like your place knows what's going on! I bet you feel like you don't know whether you're coming or going!

I'm getting that urge to test - but I'm not going to!


----------



## Bekah78

Bordeaux how frustrating. Like you need additional stress at this time. If private and they have a review page I'd put how much more stressful they made it. A friend had a really bad first experience of Ivf as the NHS clinic treated them really badly and it almost put them off trying again. Thankfully they tried another clinic, private, and had a much better experience and it resulted in them having a son. 

Can understand your temptations to test Mish. You're doing well resisting.


----------



## KaySC

Hi all, still suffering with my allergic reaction to the progesterone but I've just got to suffer and keep taking them. Took a test this morning and it was negative, the hospital told me to test on the 26th March but I reckon if I was going to be pregnant it would have shown on a test by now, still I'll keep going as I am until AF shows up and then I'll know for sure. I am just looking forward to baby dancing again, a month is way too long to go without!!!! :haha:


----------



## MishC

Kay - Is the allergy a sore itchy rash on your legs? Sorry to hear about the BFN still 6 days is quite a long way off. When did you have your ET? I agree a month (or 2 in my case) is wayyyyyy to long!


----------



## KaySC

Yeah a sore, very itchy and annoying rash on my legs, particularly the knee and thigh area, feet, hands and arms/elbow area. I can't take anything for it and the hospital doesn't want me to stop the medication so I've just got to endure it, seems to be at it's worse first thing in a morning and then eases off by the afternoon. 

My ET was a 5 day not quite blastocyst and that was on 10th March, 10 days ago so I guess there still might be a chance yet but considering that the embie was poor quality or as the the embrologist said at the low end of the scale, she didn't want to give me a grading for some reason, I don't have particularly high hopes but I'm sure my little embie did it's best so that's all I can ask for really.


----------



## MishC

Kay - I have exactly the same rash all over my legs, it itches but when I scratch it, its hurts like hell. Started a couple of days after taking the cyclogest so I know it's that. 

I cant believe how much I want to test - I didn't think I would be like this. If I can get through tomorrow (until 3pm) i'll be fine until Monday. I just want to know one way or another now. If its not worked I want to get back on with my normal life rather than just taking it easy(ish)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, how many days past transfer are you?


----------



## MishC

Only 6. I Transferred last Friday, a week tomorrow.

I've told myself I have to wait until at least 10 days after transfer.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Hey mish.. I reckon you can test now...!!! May say nothing but may say something xxxxxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Ps today is my otd.. Today i finished my period!! Ironic?!


----------



## MishC

Hope - I don't want to test to early in case I get a bfp but then on OTD it turns into a bfn. My ofd isn't until next Friday though and I know i'll cave next week when im home alone.

Yes that's quite ironic! How are you holding up?


----------



## Bekah78

Kay, fingers crossed it's just too early and test not picking up on hormone levels yet. 

Mish, you're doing well holding out. My test date was 12 days after a 3dt.... Not that we're not all dying to know or anything ;) seriously though you'll test when it's right for you and I've still got everything crossed for a BFP. 

How are you doing Hopefuly and no bump? 

Pinkie, you doing ok? Bet your scan feels like its a long way off. 

Afm a tmi alert. I had a really heavy AF on 5th of mar for maybe 5 or 6 days. Last two days I've been having spotting with bright red blood. Any one else had this? I'm wondering why... And if it's normal after an Ivf cycle Keep getting got flushes too.


----------



## Bekah78

*That should be hot flushes!


----------



## MishC

Bek - Today i'm 7dpt and i'm not going to cave I have got my head straight! I was going to test this morning and if it was negative I was going to sort my garage out but then I thought what if its just to early to pick the hormone levels up. Its sensible to wait because if on Monday I get a negative then that probably what its really going to be because it normal terms that 13dpo. my otd isn't for another week so the longer I wait the better.

I don't really have any signs or anything. I keep getting odd twinges and pains and have a little bit of wind **blushes** other than that I have nothing.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bekah, after my first IVF I also got odd spotting mid cycle. Not always and not very heavy. After the second IVF, I got odd spotting 7-10 days before AF sometimes. I dint know why :shrug: Maybe a result of the treatment. If you are concerned, maybe speak to your clinic/dr. How are you feeling about your next cycle? Have you had a meeting with your consultant yet?

Mish, I've suffered with wind too :blush: Fingers crossed its a good sign!

How is everyone else doing? 

AFM, all ok, still testing strong! Scan does feel a long way off at the moment. I've booked lots of meetings next week to try and speed time up a bit.

xxx


----------



## Bekah78

That's a relief. Thanks pinkie. I do plan to call the clinic today. The nurses are normally busy till 10.30 doing scans and blood tests etc so I'll call in a little while. Still no news when appointment to review etc will be. Feeling positive about the next cycle. I responded well to the meds and embryo quality seemed good so appears they have me on the right course. Just have to hope they implant time. 

Mish, I'm sure the garage can wait. I had wind after my EC. I spoke to the nurse about the pain I was getting. She said it was probably trapped wind and that to relieve it I should lie on my left side and make sure no one was down wind from me. Nurses do have a way with words don't they!
Xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Bekah, maybe you should look into the endoscratch? I wont lie, it hurts! But all evidence suggests it can help with implantation xx


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - Ha, good i'm glad i'm not on my own with the wind. Glad to hear your tests are still dark. I wonder if you have 1 or 2 in there....

Bek - It's not trapped ...lol. It's only been over the last few days thank goodness it doesn't smell ...lol! I think the endoscratch is a good idea. My clinic does it but you have to have had 1 failed cycle for them to do it.


----------



## MishC

If anyone is around in the next 15 minutes......

What should I do, Pinkie said boots have tests buy1 get 1 free. Do I buy a few packets in hope that its worked, do I test now to find out of theres a chance or do I just not buy any??


----------



## Bekah78

I'd buy 2. I tested and then retested when negative so even if negative you'll want to make sure and if is positive you'll want plenty to see you through till scans......


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm not sure Mish! Everything I've read suggests faint lines from 7, 8 dpt but I waited until 10dpt. Having said that, mine was a strong line and maybe would have shown sooner. It depends on how you will feel if you get a BFN as you still wont know whether it is or not for a few days. If you can stay positive and test it out then go for it!

xxx


----------



## Bekah78

I'll def ask about endoscratch. I don't mind pain if it helps the results. 

Just spoken to the clinic and I can get booked in after my next AF. I could cry in so excited. That's me out of training though but there'll be more GNRs. That's me back to being dry. Oh well I enjoyed the wine whilst it lasted ;)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Does that mean you get going on day 21 of your next cycle? If so, that's fab! xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Yeah if they can fit me in I'll be starting with down reg injection 21 days after AF. Means EC and ET could be as soon as early June. Around time of our 10th wedding anniversary. Xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Great news! Not long at all, and you can start planning for it again :happydance:


----------



## Bekah78

Sure can. I've contacted the Great North Run organisers to see if I can donate my place to one of the charities I was going to fundraise for. I could get a refund with a Drs note but would rather the place goes to someone who'll raise money for them. Will see what the response is. Xx


----------



## MishC

So I took the test and it was negative, not even a hit of a line. I imagine this means its the end or the road for me but at least I know which was what I wanted.

Bek - Wow that fab I bet you're super excited! I have everything crossed for you this time round. :D


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, it's still very early, don't rule yourself out just yet xxx


----------



## MishC

I know its early but you'd have thought there might have been a tiny hint or something if it had worked. It's ok though we all know there are more negatives than positives in this process. At least I gave it ago :)


----------



## Bekah78

Mish, sorry to hear that, it is still early so don't take the negative as guaranteed. I'd say still watch what you're doing until AF arrives. Xx

Yes super excited here. The DVD recommended a few pages back arrived today as well.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Mish its early yet... Hang fire... I'm saying a few little mantras for you xx

Ps bek that DVD is fab! Your not really called Andrea are you as I ebayed mine and posted it yesterday!


----------



## Bekah78

No Hopeful, I'm Rebekah. I bought mine from amazon.


----------



## Hopefulx2

Thought it was a coincidence!! It's a fab DVD though.... X


----------



## Bordeaux

My positive showed 6 days and mine was a 3 day transfer. However, we know how that ended...Misch could be slow starters etc but the boots test are very sensitive ...only bloods will tell

so we will be trying again June-july we are going to focus on egg and sperm quality until then so bekah we might cross ivf paths again.

I have booked in ivf twice a week massage once a week just bought roller blades for me and dh decided no red meat , dairy, alcohol, sugar , and decaf tea and coffee.does anyone else have tips?

Pinkie endoscratch sounds great not sure if the clinic does this though : (


----------



## nobump

Mishc, agree might be late implant FX for you.

Bekah, are you starting a fresh cycle? I had thought the nhs wait was 6 months? Guess I will find out next week when I have the follow-up appointment.

Bordeaux, rollerblades, always fancy them but think it would end in tears...

AFM, Think AF has come to an end but IBS is playing up... you think you have issues with wind, I have sounded like aa truppet a few times this week... but now I don't even bat an eyelid... just a symptom... some are quiet others not so, but thankfully none are smelly!!!


----------



## Bekah78

Hopeful, is it worth listening too whilst I wait for the treatment? Like knowing what's on the disc ahead of time or just listen to it at the times stated in the cycle? 

Nobump. I thought so too so today was a complete surprise. Yes will be a fresh cycle as none suitable to freeze. 

Bordeaux. Glad you're giving it another go. I think we should all stay in touch. Whatever the outcome we are all on incredible journeys and friends that understand are so precious. 

I've decided alcohol is out after the wknd. I'm still drinking a ltr of milk and trying to drink 2 Ltrs of water a day. I'm taking an handful of Brazil nuts daily as well as pineapple juice. I'm also taking folio acid an a vitamin each day. I plan to switch to the pregnancy care tablets the month before we start stims. I only drink naturally caffeine free tea. I try to have a balanced diet and get plenty of exercise. I'm going to try and eat 'clean' next cycle. So no processed foods etc and everything cooked from scratch. Oh and when I start stims I'll be making sure I get plenty of sleep too. No hot baths once stims start either. Think that's about it ;)


----------



## nobump

That's fab your get a fresh cycle so soon.
Sounds like you have a good plan of action.


----------



## MishC

Bordeaux - Did you test show up positive at any time of the day? Personally, ultimately I don't think any of the little changes we make have an impact on the out come. Its all down to look and it depends on whats actually wrong with each couple.

Nobump - How long had AF lasted? Glad its come to an end for you. You wind comment has really made me chuckle! 

I'll be very surprised if I get a BFP now. I have no signs or anything so it doesn't look good.


----------



## nobump

My AF lasted 11 days, I have had some long AFs in the past, but not sure what I was expecting... it was just it has appeared to stop and then reappeared and was heavy for a day with clots... IBS always plays up during AF

Mishc hang in there, FX for you sending hugs


----------



## Bekah78

Nobump, nurse today told me that's normal, as is spotting I've experienced. She's also told me next AF may be later than normal but after that should be back to normal. 

Mish hope you're ok.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hi Misch it was showing any time of day and no matter how many times I visited the loo beforehand.

bekah your plan is like mine. It takes 3 months for egg and sperm to change. Will not be going to Mcdonalds drive thru on my way to EY
my af came , absolute clot fest but it feels good to cleanse and glad I know when I can try again really hoping for a natural. However, I have all the drugs leftvover so costs 
would be lower


----------



## Bekah78

Really hope you get a natural too Bordeaux. We decided healthy living starts Monday. We've allowed ourselves a few treats this wknd before we start. DH has been really good and agreed to 'humour' me when it comes to diet etc. I've managed to put some weight on during the last cycle so hoping to keep that. I've always naturally been underweight according to the charts despite having a very healthy appetite. 

How is everyone doing? We've certainly been through some ups and downs together over the last couple of months. I'm guessing at some point this group discussion may fizzle out. If any of you want to keep in touch beyond our journey then happy to share fb or twitter details with you via the private messaging or can stay in touch on the pm on here. I don't put anything about treatment on my pages though as only a select few know about this. I won't be offended if you don't but offer is there if want to. Xx


----------



## KaySC

I would like to keep in touch, I feel in a much better frame of mind knowing that I'm not alone in my struggles as it feels like it when everyone around me is having babies with no difficulties.

Bekah - I also struggle with my weight, I find it extremely hard to gain weight and if I do put any weight on it doesn't stay for long and the second I get ill with a cold or something then I lose weight so easily. I have found that going boxing has helped me gain weight (muscle weights more than fat) and it stays on as well. 

I have definitely decided to go down the natural route again, IVF just doesn't seem right for me especially as seeing my egg quality was poor which was probably caused by the medication and the fact that I am allergic to the progesterone, I think my body is trying to tell me that it doesn't like it. We managed to get pregnant the first month we started trying naturally it just didn't stick and after 3 miscarriages within 18 months I thought something was wrong with me but it could have just been bad luck and I gave up too soon. So we are ready to try again and see what happens, we have now realised that if it never happens it will be a shame but we tried our best and we have each other and for that I am grateful.


----------



## MishC

Bek - That's a good idea I was going to ask you guys if you wanted to stay in touch via FB. I still chat to a group of ladies on their from when I was pregnant with Elissa. You can create a private group so we could talk freely plus its nice to see whats going on 'real' lives too.

Kay - I wont do IVF again regardless of the outcome this time. Like you i'm just happy with what I have and if this doesn't work then so be it I already have my beautiful little nightmare so I cant complain

Bordeaux - Glad AF has arrived if this doesn't work for me i'll be glad for it to come asap just to get it over with and to get back on with life. Your life really does take a back seat through this process which I fond quite hard.

It's good that you all have positive attitudes towards a natural conception. You just never know....

AFM - I got 2 BFPs today :D


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish :wohoo:

That's fab news! You must be delighted! So happy for you xx :happydance::bunny:

Kay, aren't there tests they can do regarding reasons for MC? Rejection antibodies (or something like that!). I would have thought they could do some investigations for you. 

Bekah, I'd love to stay in touch on fb. I also have a group of friends on there from previous threads on here, nearly all of whom have their little ones now. I'll send my fb link via pm to anyone who wants to keep contact.

Hope everyone else is ok?

AFM all ok, DH back from working away now for a while so back to normal. Just trying to keep busy until scan.

Xxx


----------



## MishC

Pinkie - I was sure I was out yesterday but I thought I would use a test a day until they'd all gone. I did one this morning, waited about a minute if that and thought it was another bfn so left it while I woke my daughter up. My OH asked if I was going to do a test and I said I already when and its negative but when I looked I saw the line. In thought it might have been an evap line as it had been there about half hour so I did another one and it was positive with in a minute. I'll carry on doing a test each morning until I run out (Wed) and hope the line gets darker but its better than yesterday as there was no line at all yesterday.

Also I would like to say in touch feel free to send me your details :)

Glad you DH is back I bet youre glad to get some normality back. Im sure your scan will come round quickly. If I still hav a bfp on Friday im asking for bloods to rule out ectopic as im at a higher risk of that as ive already had one.


----------



## nobump

Mishc - that is fab news! So happy for you. :happydance::happydance:

Bordeaux - sounds like the AF I have just had... hope the natural method works for you.

Kay - yeah see if they can work out why you have had miscarriages... 

Pinkie - good to hear your DH is home.

AFM - Finally feeling like my normal self again. Ma mum is coming through tomorrow for a wonder round the shops and a bite to eat. I would love to stay in touch with everyone, PM me your details.


----------



## KaySC

Wow Mish, massive congratulations!!

Doctors have already investigated possible causes of miscarriages, that's when they found my endometriosis but it wasn't severe enough to cause any major problems and they removed a small cyst on one of my ovaries and removed the endometriosis in 2012. As far as they can tell my fertility is really good, even better than it should be for my age so they think it's just been bad luck so I'll go along with that.


----------



## Bordeaux

Misch that is amazing it was just a slower grower (s) 

bekah& kayc I am the same eat like so much but it doesnt stick so strange ! But I am too active always rushing around now on feet up and forcing myself to eat bigger portions.

looking into the fact that the embryo implamted and I have technically miscarried the most probable cause is poor sperm quality so I will try imsi next time .

should we start a new group I am happy to stay on this but really want support on going natural. I have developed a really tight plan for the next 3 months scheduling plenty of me time I am happy to share ...not really a facebook fan for this journey


----------



## nobump

Happy to continue with this thread as well.

I wish I was like you 3.... I am short, and a bit overweight, when I am good and exercise I can loose some, but then with the recent weather not been out much, looking forward to the lighter nights so can get out walking again in the evening.

Other half is 6ft 3in, so think I end up with large portions than I need when cooking for both of us. :dohh:

Off on holiday at the end of the month so will let myself just chill eat/drink what I want and then look to eat healthier and be more active when we get back. Have definitely put on weight over the past few years, can see that from my holiday clothes, I definitely will not fit back into a few things now..


----------



## KaySC

Bordeaux - If you want to start a new thread about trying naturally I'll be up for that or if you want to continue on this thread then that's fine too. I'm really looking forward to trying naturally again and I'm going to break out my clearblue fertility monitor again as it gives me extra reassurance that I am ovulating when I'm supposed to and that we are timing things right. Doctors have told me in the past that it can add extra pressure and make it too clinical but I don't find that the case at all. I'm still taking my trying to conceive vitamins and drinking 2 litres a water a day and once I get back to boxing my fitness levels should go back up.


----------



## MishC

I'll be honest ladies if this cycle of IVF doesn't work then i'm completely out. I've gone all in with this both financially and emotionally. I've had all of the added extras including a big operation in January, Embryo Scope, extra drugs and a lot of extra bloods. If it fails then this is the end of the road for me. 
I have had both of my tubes removed (one due to ectopic & other as there was a high chance of another ectopic) I didn't get any frosties and i'm not going to do IVF again. I'm happy to check in to your thread be it this one or another and see how you're all getting on but I wont be on the journey anymore.


----------



## Pinkie 33

Mish, keeping everything crossed that you have a sticky bean :happydance:

Kay, have you tested? You still have 15-25% chance.

If this doesn't work for us I'm good for one more try (I already have the drugs). If we have another molar, I might re-think. Its horrendous. Past that, I'm not sure. I know there is no point in hoping for anything to happen without assistance. DH had mumps as a child and the Drs suggest the issue is from that.

I am very open to adoption. I've ruled out donor sperm, its just not for me. So its wait and see for us, I'm just not good at waiting!

xxx


----------



## Hopefulx2

Mish.. Just had a little tear telling my hubby about you.. I'm thrilled.. Ps I'd love to keep in contact with all of you.. I'm on FB if you want to speak there .. We could make a private group .. I have One with my liverpool ladies so let's get one formed xx


----------



## MishC

Hope - Awww that's really sweet! It's still really really early and a lot can go wrong. Just going to take each day as it comes :)

Pinkie - I wouldn't be up for donor sperm either. Adoption seems ok. Would you want a baby or a toddler?


----------



## Bekah78

Wow Mish. Congratulations. So pleased for you. Everything crossed things go well. 

Happy to stay in touch on FB and on here. I've friends requested two, but couldn't find you Mish. It kept bringing American ladies up. I've sent you a pm with my details so hopefully you have better luck. 
Kay. Hope you have better luck with the natural attempts. You've certainly been on an emotional journey. 

Pinkie. Like you we're open to adoption. We get two more goes on NHS. After that we will then probably call it a day on Ivf and re approach social services. 

Nobump. Do you know when you can start again? 

Bordeaux happy to stay in touch on here and see how your journey progresses.


----------



## Bekah78

Think I've found you now Mish. It came up this time as us having 2 mutual friends so I'm guessing that's because I've friends requested Kay and pinkie.


----------



## Bekah78

Ps a private group to chat sounds good. Do you know how to set that up Pinkie?


----------



## Hopefulx2

Tried to add mish to FB and Cant. I'm such a techno phobia!! X


----------



## Bekah78

I struggled too hopeful. Only found Mish after I'd friends requested Kay and pinkie. That's two of us in the techno phob group then. Lol.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hey ladies what is the name of the private group ?


----------



## Bekah78

Don't think we've got one yet. Bordeaux.


----------



## Hopefulx2

I have worked out how to set up a group but need to add so,some to have it created so I can't find mish but could try to find another one of us and then set group up...


----------



## Pinkie 33

I'm still in bed on my iPad :blush: I'll send you the link when I go on my laptop, I don't know how to that on here! Xx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Just worked out how to do it (with help from DH!). Pm sent xxx


----------



## Bekah78

Mish has set up a private group on fb. Means only those invited can see what's on there. Kay, Pinkie, Mish and myself are already on there. 
If anyone doesnt want to link up on fb that's ok. We can still chat on here. :) 

Sun is shining here so as part of our indulgent "get all the bad stuff out of the way before clean living starts again tomorrow" weekend we are heading out for fish n chips by the seaside today.


----------



## Pinkie 33

I've sent another pm, hopefully we can get everyone sorted now!

Sun is out here too (for now!) but sadly we are off to choose new bathroom tiles. The joys of being a grown up!


----------



## Bekah78

It's exciting putting your stamp on a house though. :)


----------



## nobump

Have joined group, avoiding sorting house out, heading into town to have a wonder round town, ma mum is coming through. Might get something new for hols. 

Enjoy your fish n chips.


----------



## Bekah78

The house can wait. It's been a while since we had some decent weather though. Best to enjoy it whilst it's here. Happy shopping.


----------



## Bordeaux

Just came back from a 25min power walk and it was amazing o realise I walk around with a tight stomach and uterus and I actually have to train myself to relax.


----------



## Bekah78

At least one of us is being healthy today Bordeaux. :)


----------



## Pinkie 33

Afternoon all, think that should be everyone in the group now. Hope you are all having a fun Sunday. We have been bathroom tile shopping, it was a traumatic experience and I'm glad to be home! Who would have thought a tile shop doesn't stock tiles?! AAAGGGGHH! All sorted now though, time to light the stove and chill out :coffee:


----------



## Bekah78

Back home and log burner lit here too. It's sunny but still chilly. Glad you've got your tiles sorted. :)


----------



## nobump

Heading home dh met us for food stuffed now. Count down to holiday begins.


----------



## Bordeaux

Where are you off to no bump? I would love a holiday right now but back to saving for the next round.


----------



## nobump

Off to Tenerife for a week, normally go in Feb, but was in the middle of things, so as things didn't work out we are heading away for a week now. I have another go on NHS, appointment with doctor is tomorrow, find out if another cycle is an option worth doing. If we stand a chance of a better outcome. Think the break will give us a chance to evaluate things with no distractions.


----------



## Bekah78

A holiday sounds perfect. DH has two weeks leave may/June around our 10th wedding anniversary. Looks like we will be in the middle of another Ivf attempt so a holiday will have to wait. 

Hope your appointment goes well tomorrow nobump. Fingers crossed they come up with some answers and even more importantly some solutions.


----------



## Bordeaux

Some sun will be nice. Condtantly planning my life aroung ivf but i suppose it would be kids after anyway lol.Do any of you ladies know of a good yoga routine on youtube ?


----------



## nobump

Think moving house at the same time as the cycle was not a good idea.

Bekah
If you want to go away, you can get a letter to carry the drugs. A long weekend?


----------



## Pinkie 33

nobump, holiday sounds fab, would love some warmth at the moment! Bekah, maybe you could time a mini break during cycle? On our first IVF, we went to London for 4 days whilst down-regging and it was lovely. If I did it again, I would go somewhere a bit more relaxing though, for us country bumpkins it was a bit hectic! DH said we know at least 6 people who live in London and we haven't bumped into any of them! :haha:


----------



## nobump

Looking like a July restart with the same protocol....

Looking at things I can do to help things, need to get my walking shoes back on, get back in the pool and eat sensibly! Might look at supplements - DHEA and Royal Jelly, still to keep taking folic acid 5mg.

Pinkie, your London story makes me laugh... took my mum there last year, she was amazed...


----------



## Bekah78

A short break would be good. At least with following the same protocol we can work out roughly what the dates will be for each stage. I just need DH to get some leave now. They're so understaffed at the moment leave isn't so easy to get.


----------



## nobump

Just back from hols, nice to get away to chill for a week.

Mishc - thanks for tracking the dates, just trying to work things out for a July start, trying to work out if we can get away when we have timed booked off! but in reality guess we will have to leave things to the last minute, but knowing our luck it everything will fall slap bang in the middle of out time off!


----------



## MishC

You're very welcome!

I'm glad you had a great holiday and hopefully you'll manage to get another one booked in for when you want to go away next.


----------

